# Academy of Drell, Part 6



## Zhure (Feb 24, 2003)

New thread, as our heroes recover from the horrible scene of devastation near the bonfire....

 
Experience Point Track
750
300
800
300
2000 bruit squad
300 orcish sniper
500 zombie fracas
300 alchemy shop
1400 orcs by the bonfire
500 on the cove (added 5-09-03)
____
= 7150.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 24, 2003)

After a few deafening seconds of silence, the citizens and students break into a wild spontaneous cheer. A few run over timidly and begin pelting the closer orcs with stones, either to belatedly be part of the fight, or more likely, to express their rage.

As a group, they rush to the visible members of the party, offering congratulations and thanks. The unconscious Mortimer and Victor are given succor and aid in the form of primitive medical help. A few impromptu bandages and both men are stabilized.

Among the survivors at the bonfire are a few people one might recognize. Fellow students of various studies. Notably absent are any spellcasters, any politicians or officials of the empire.

As the former captives are spreading out, looking far more relaxed and less haggard, it becomes apparent there are a large number of wounded among them. Ones you would recognize include Boromin, the dwarf from Dorac'z tavern and Glukma, a half-elf who had studied under Serbanas for a few years.

 Boromin you've met before; Glukma you've never met on-camera, but he is well known. It is rumored that Glukma is a half-drow. Drow are very rare in the empire, often thought to be near extinct as they once were mortal enemies of the empire and were exterminated in a now-embarassing combination of a bueareacratic progrom and series of military campaigns from a few hundred years ago.

Both Boromn and Glukma are wounded and bandaged. Neither is conscious.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 24, 2003)

[OOC: Lyrique leveled to 5]

Lyrique wanders through the croud singing a song of courage and peace. His attempt to help falls short when he realises that his parents are nowhere to be seen.
"Please! Can anyone tell me where my parents are?"


----------



## Zhure (Feb 24, 2003)

Don't forget to update your higher leveled self in the character area on Rogue's gallery. If you already have, then forget I mentioned it. 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=170314#post170314 

After hearing Lyrique's pleas, some of the other students and academicians will mention they've seen his parents recently. According to what he can gather, his parents were among those who were hauled off when the majority of the orcish "fleet" sailed a few hours ago.

Glukma, who looks pretty haggard, with a large axe-shaped gash on his left arm, says he is certain beyond a doubt they were among those taken. The dark-skinned half-elf looks as if he both angry and sad.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 24, 2003)

Rallyn works himself to his feet and brushes the snow off himself, he waddles over to Charlotte and the others where they are being mobbed and tries to avoid being trampled.  He smiles encouragingly at the elated people he happens to make eye contact with.

"Well done Lyrique.  Well done," he whispers to himself as he walks among the freed peoples.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 24, 2003)

Sildarin returns the bow back to a chunk of ferroplasm and puts it in his belt pouch. He then picks up his rapier and wipes it on a rag before sheathing it.
After returning his gear (that is in the longboat) to its proper order, Sildarin starts rowing the boat to the shore. When he gets there, he starts taking full use of the _vigor_/_empathic transfer_ healing (max. 15hp/2pp).

_*That was some nice shooting!*
Mmhh...
*Hey! What's the matter? You aren't particularly happy-happy-joy-joy.*
Two of us almost died, many of villagers are wounded and even more of them were taken away.
*So? We managed to save a whole bunch of 'em!*
Still...
*Bah.*_

Wohoo! I survived a face-off with a 5th level wiz or sorc!


----------



## Zhure (Feb 25, 2003)

Victor and Mortimer still remain unconscious.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 25, 2003)

"Does anyone have any healing skills?" Lyrique asks the crowd.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 25, 2003)

"We all did well, Rallyn," Charlotte says absentmindedly. "If even one of has hadn't been here, we wouldn't have survived."

"I'm afraid that I don't have any capacity for healing," She says, walking over to Victor and Mortimer.

"I don't think that we can dawdle," Charlotte says quietly, loud enough only for her companions to hear. "There may be other orcs that will need dealing with.  I think it would be best if we rested for now, but then set out once Victor and Mortimer are healed."


----------



## Zhure (Feb 26, 2003)

Sildarin manages to row the longboat back to shore, if not skillfully, at least with great energy. It would've been much easier with a crew of four or five more.

A quick survey of the Drell citizens shows none of them are skilled as healers.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 26, 2003)

"I hate to sound like I'm harping (that's a joke son.. get it?) But they took many of our people away from the village. My parents included. we have to save them." Lyrique looks off to sea and wonders what tortures his parents might be going through. "While this speed enchantment is still working on me Do you think I should run and allert the Gnome brothers?"


----------



## Zhure (Feb 28, 2003)

Glukma speaks up to Lyrique. "I suppose. Of what would you warn them?"


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 28, 2003)

Rallyn shrugs, looking around, then heads over to where Victor has been bandaged and sits down next to him.

"Come on Victor, wake up..  We need to get these people outta here and we aren't about to leave you."


----------



## Zhure (Mar 1, 2003)

.. .eventually Victor and Mortimer awaken.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 1, 2003)

Sildarin sits gloomily somewhere, having featched his backpack.
_This really isn't the best time. Or my best day.
*You know what? I think I've heard that before.... EVERY DAY OF MY EXISTENCE!*
That means my life is on a serious descent.
*Or that you just think you're pathetic.*
Same thing in my perspective.
*But not mine! I have a life to live! You can't just becoma some kind of hermit, sitting around in some secluded cave!*
Why? You would be surrounded by your relatives.
*You're again implying that I'm a rock! I have told you hundreds, probably thousands of times, that I'm a psicrystal. A perfect gem imbued with sentience. I'm above mere rocks!*
The sounds of repetition are so sweet..._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 1, 2003)

"I wasn't going to warn them of danger. Just that the village has been liberated." Lyrique says


----------



## Zhure (Mar 3, 2003)

*Glukma*

The dark-skinned half-elf turns to Lyrique. "Sure, that's a good idea. I didn't even know the Smathespather brothers were still alive up there. We'd heard everyone died.

"So... what are the heroes of Drell going to do now?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 3, 2003)

While the spell lasts Lyrique will run as fast as he can back to the academy and alert the Smathespather brothers that the village has been freed. He also lets them know the state of the missing people and that they should look for weaponsmith. He then will hightail it back to the party.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 3, 2003)

Sildarin's head snaps up at Glukma's comment and he looks at him, with fear in his eyes.

_Heroes? No... No!
*What's the matter? You're getting fame and you're afraid?*
I don't want to be famous! I just want to get back to studying when this debackle is over.
*You're really weird, you know that? Then would you mind introducing me to some of the young ladies we saved.*
Not really..._


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 3, 2003)

"Feeling better, Victor?  That was a close one...  C'mon, let's drag ourselves over to the others, it's warmer in the press of people."

Rallyn will help Victor to his feet as well as his little frame can, and attempt to help him over to the main group.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 3, 2003)

*Lyrique*

The trip back up the mountain is a lot more tiring and colder than the trip down was. Once on the plateau, it's very quiet, there are no signs of other habitation.

 Spot check please


----------



## Zhure (Mar 3, 2003)

Victor appears to be having trouble coming to full consciousness. Maybe the last blow he took was to the head?

When Sildarin winces as Glukma's words, the half-elf laughs. "Better get used to that term. I already heard a few other people use it," he says, tapping a finger aside his slightly pointed ears.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 3, 2003)

[OOC: I'm at work. can you roll spot for me?]


----------



## Jarval (Mar 3, 2003)

Mortimer sits up slowly, wincing with pain.

"Gods, I don't want to do that again."  Looking around himself, he takes in the large group of villagers, and his companions.

"By the lack of orcs, I'm going to guess we won?"  Mortimer tries to stand, yelps in agony, and sits back down.  "Never a priest around when you need one...  Any of you lot good with healing?"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 3, 2003)

Sildarin's shoulders slumb.
"So... it has come to this..."

He gets up and starts drifting towards the shore, seeing if the shaman's body is still in sight. If it is adrift on the waves, he manifests _ectoplasmic strand_ to pull it back to the shore. His inner conversation continues as he does all this.

_So... I'm a hero...
*Better get used to it, you're going to be hearing that a lot.*
So it seems... what did I do to deserve this?
*You ended up following the wrong people first to the cafeteria, then to the library.*
You think that's when it started?
*At least by the time you tried to hook me up with Charlotte's psicrystal.*
That didn't go well... I was too scared to answer when she asked how the two of you would talk.
*Yea, and you still haven't made up that for me. How about trying to repeat that act now? Especially since Keith isn't on the way anymore.*
Isn't what? What do you mean?
*He isn't on the way. You know, he's been keeping kinda low profile for the last day. Charlotte's pretty much a free target, considering that one day was all they were together. If even that.*
How many times do I have to tell you? I'm not interested in Charlotte right now. Not interested in anybody for the moment. Besides, me being an elf would probably just remind her of him even more...
*So you are interested in her. Or are you interested in one of the guys?*
No, that's not it. I just don't think I'm ready for a relationship.
*Bah!*_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 4, 2003)

Lyrique's spot 12+4=16


----------



## Zhure (Mar 4, 2003)

*Lyrique*

Rounding the small hillocks near the Smatherspather's brick building, Lyrique almost stumbles into four of the orcs. He sees them about the same time they see him. These orcs are covered in red studded leather armor, carrying some kind of double weapon (the ends are sharpened crescent moons).

 roll initiative, and bardic lore


----------



## Zhure (Mar 4, 2003)

*Sildarin*

Sildarin retrieves the floating body of the sorcerer. On his person is thirty more of the ancient silver coins and an odd-looking dagger. It seems greenish in the light from the bonfire.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 4, 2003)

Initiative: 11 + 2=13 
Bardic lore: 20+8=28 (woo hoo!) 
Lyrique stops short and oopen his mouth to sing.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 4, 2003)

*Mortimer*

None of the remaining Drell citizens seem to be spellcasters or healers... or any of the teachers, for that matter.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 4, 2003)

*Lyrique*

There are stories of the Emperor's Crimson Guard. They're supposed to be shock troops, wielding _lajatangs_ and other exotic weapons. They're most notable signatory trait is their bright crimson armor.

 You beat them on initiative, sadly, lol.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 4, 2003)

[OOC: Emorer? as in the Orc Emporer? or is this some one else? ie.. should Lyrique be wetting himself?]
Lyrique lets loose a fire ball. (good wand! you get a bisquit)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 4, 2003)

Sorry damage for Fire ball. 24


----------



## Zhure (Mar 4, 2003)

UMD check?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 4, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> * UMD check? *



8+13=21


----------



## Zhure (Mar 4, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Emorer? as in the Orc Emporer? or is this some one else? ie.. should Lyrique be wetting himself?] *




 The guy who runs things on the mainland, you know, the Emperor.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 4, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The guy who runs things on the mainland, you know, the Emperor. *



[but should I vaporize them?]


----------



## Zhure (Mar 4, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> [but should I vaporize them?] *




 Depends on how Lyrique feels about the guy who - in theory - owns legal title to the island he's standing on.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 4, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Depends on how Lyrique feels about the guy who - in theory - owns legal title to the island he's standing on.   *



OK.. No vapors. Lyrique will hail them.
"Hello! are you here to save us?"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 4, 2003)

Sildarin puts the coins to his own pouch and then drags the sorcerer's body to the fire to get rid of it. He then retrieves its staff from the boat and places it, along with the dagger, to Charlotte's hands.
He then walks away from all the others, looking for a small patch of green to lie down on.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 4, 2003)

The four orcs, on closer inspection, appear to be half-orcs. The tallest of them strides forward as the rest spread out.

"Keep your hands clear of magic devices, young one. We're here to liberate the island for the Emperor.You know a priest named Agius?"

As they approach, it's obvious their blades have seen combat recently, as they're coated in drying blood.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 4, 2003)

*Sildarin*

There's not really any green patches this close to the shoreline, but Sildarin does manage to find a secluded rocky area that blocks the wind and is above the high tide marks. While it's not as warm as the bonfire area, he thinks he can get some rest fairly safely.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 4, 2003)

Lyrique pockets the wand. "Oh! Thank the good Emporer! The students from the academy took the village back. We were able to kill a few of the invaders but they got away with quite a lot of the townsmen."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 4, 2003)

Sildarin lies down and fixes his gaze to the skies. An uncharacteristically eased look takes over his face as he continues to ponder his current situation with Slith's assistance.

_*What you did to Charlotte just back there wasn't nice! You should've said something!*
I really aren't in a mood for a chat.
*You're never in a mood for a chat.*
But this time it's because I need to get myself comfortable with the idea that I might be taught a 'hero' by people. I never wanted that kind of attention and so I'm not prepared for something like this.
*That's what you've been telling yourself since you became self-aware! You almost managed to come out of your shell back there in the cave, what drove you back?*
I don't know... maybe it was the fact that I felt like the others just tolerated me there with them instead of hoping me there. Maybe it was when you went suicidal this morning with your obsession on Charlotte.
*Don't blame it on me!*
Maybe I got emotionally scarred when we met the zombies. Maybe I was out of my mind when I dared to speak with other people?
*That wouldn't be anything new. The only time you speak is when you insult somebody or let something inapproriate escape.*
You aren't really helping me with your comments, especially back there when we were crawling through the tunnel. Remember that?
*You mean when you blurted out something of other people's rears? That was hilarius.*
The others didn't really consider it hilarius.
*That's their problem.*_


----------



## Zhure (Mar 5, 2003)

*Lyrique*

The half-orcs look askance as Lyrique speaks. The obvious leader of the band exchanged glances with a few, then speaks up.

"Where're the citizens now?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 5, 2003)

Lyrique says "in the town center. I believe setting up shelters. I have to go now."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 5, 2003)

Charlotte takes the staff and dagger, and looks at them for a moment.

"Sildarin!" She calls out. "Hold up!"

She runs after him, then pushes the staff and dagger into his hands.

"I don't know what to do with these," She says. "I'm not very good with magic items, and things like that."

"By the way... thanks for your help."

She then walks off, and returns to where the others are.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 5, 2003)

*Lyrique*

Lyrique leaves behind the half-orc guards and returns down the hill to the town. As he passes near the edge of sight of the guards, they still haven't moved, but are watching him closely.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 5, 2003)

Charlotte returns to the main bonfire area. Mortimer and Victor both seem to be sorely injured, although conscious and stable. The assembled citizens and students give a brief yet subdued cheer at the sight of her.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 5, 2003)

Rallyn gathers in close with the others and whispers to them quietly.

"We need to get these people to some place where they would feel safe, Charlotte and I met with no trouble on the Academy grounds after the Smatherspathers dealt with the orcs there, and at least there aren't any buildings on fire like down in the town.  So I'd say the library would be a good place to take everyone to sit down and calm them down.  We can't send them back to their homes until we know it'll be safe."

Rallyn looks around.

"Now.  How by the Great Mother are we going to get out to sea to get our teachers and friends back?"


----------



## Jarval (Mar 5, 2003)

"We've got a ship."  Mortimer nods in the direction of the longship where Sildarin fought the mage.  "And I dare say a few of these townsfolk can sail, if we need a crew.  I'm sure plenty of people want to get their friends a relatives back."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 5, 2003)

_*You know, the others are making plans again. You should be taking part.*
Why? So far the best I could've done has been drawing attacks off from those that can actually fight. And I've been able to heal some, but that's beside the point. I don't want to be a walking healing battery.
*For the sake of all that is sacred! Maybe you could do something else if you told them what you can do!*
I don't really feel like doing anything like that.
*You're one of the heroes of Drell, it's your duty, your responsibility! You don't want to give up when things get a bit rough, not like your parents did.*_
"YOU DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT MY PARENTS!"
Sildarin's angry yell cuts through the silence, yet he seems to not have noticed letting it out.
_*And neither do you!*
They gave me away to protect me! It was for my own good!
*You don't know that! You might as well be a misshap, undesired side-effect of one night spent in passion!*_
"NO! It's not that! It's not that..."

A few tears run down his cheeks, escaping from his closed eyes.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 6, 2003)

For a short while, there aren't any plot-driven events. We can forward time or the PCs can act rather than reacting to the upcoming events. 

I guess what I'm saying is the ball is in your court for the next 24 hours of game time. 

While it's a bit of metagaming to reveal that, I expect no one will do anything terribly rash or uncharacteristic. Just talk amongst yourselves to reach a decision on what you're going to do or not do, as the case may be.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 6, 2003)

"Mortimer is right." Charlotte says. "We have a ship.  There are bound to be some villagers that are capable in the sailing of such a vessel.  We have some idea of where they're going... and if we don't, I'm sure that someone here at Drell would be able to give us a clue."

"Rallyn is right about the people.  Send them to the Academy for now, to the library and the sparring grounds.  Those two spots should be large enough to fit them all.  Then we can go into town, get rid of any other orcs we find, and clean it out.  Then we can let them back into the town, and we can set off with our ship and our crew."

"As for what way to go..." She stops as Sildarin cries out. "You two continue talking about this.  We need to figure out if there is someone on the island can tell us which way they went.  I'll go take care of Sildarin."

She then walks over to Sildarin.

"Do you want to talk about your parents, Sildarin?" She asks quietly. "You've been through a lot just recently... we all have.  You can't keep it all inside.  You have to talk to someone about it, Sildarin... otherwise you won't be any good to anyone.  You don't have to tell me, but you have to tell someone.  We care about you, Sildarin, and I for one won't stand by and let you destroy yourself because of something gnawing at you from the inside."

_*My, my... aren't we getting friendly.*
It's necessary.  We can't have him fall apart on us.
*You just keep telling yourself that, Charlotte.*
It's the truth!
*You're very good at lying to yourself.*
Sildarin is my friend.  I owe it to him to try to help him.
*But do you need to get friendly doing it?*
Are you suggesting that I stay distant?  Ignore the troubles of others, like my parents do every day?  Just let everything go on, and ignore everything that doesn't directly affect me?
*I'm just saying, Charlotte.*
And I don't want you to 'say' anything.
*Fine.*
Fine._


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 6, 2003)

Sildarin is surprised as Charlotte speaks, having concentrated on the conversation with Slith.
"Oh... I spoke out my thoughts, didn't I?"
His voice is clear but coloured by sadness and a little anger. And he has stopped stammering.
_*Got you again, didn't I?*_

"It's nothing special, really."
He pauses for a moment to arrange his thoughts.
"I just never knew my parents. I was found from the doorsteps of the Academy. 
I guess that's the reason I try to help people, so nobody else would lose somebody dear for them if there's any way I can stop that."
A slight smile crosses his face.
"That's what caused me to grapple that arbalest, you remember that? Slith thought that it was suicidal of me... I didn't think about it at all."

_*...*_

"The other side is, I haven't opened for anybody because I was afraid I would hurt again. Getting nervous is... a self-preservation mechanism for me, I guess."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 6, 2003)

Lyrique returns to his appointed task of allerting the brothers that the village has been saved. After that he will return to the village and aid in what ever he can. 

"Sildarin, Charlotte I met up with 4 of the Emporers half orc Crimson Guard. They were looking for a Cleric named Agius. I have no idea who that is."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 7, 2003)

"The Crimson Guard are here, and they didn't lift a finger to help us!"  Mortimer is very angry at this news.  "Why in the Hells are they just poncing about looking for a cleric?  People have died here!"  He grimaces as he stops shouting, holding the bandaged wound on his side.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 10, 2003)

Charlotte puts her hand on Sildarin's shoulder. "Don't worry about it.  You don't need to get nervous around us - we all know we, we won't make fun of you, or anything like that, Sildarin."

When Lyrique walks up, Charlotte sighs. "We'll talk about this later, Sildarin," She whispers to him.

"I don't know who that is.  We should check with everyone else to see if they know who that is."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 10, 2003)

"Thanks."
Sildarin rises up from his sitting position, using the orc's staff as support.
_But it's not the making fun of that hurts. It's losing somebody dear...
*So you do like her!*
I've told you a hundred times, I'm not ready to go steady!
*Well, well, well. Did we get poetic all of a sudden?*
Ahh... what the heck._

He approaches the others.
"So... anybody know something of magic weapons? These might just be."
He indicates the weapons he recovered from the shaman.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 10, 2003)

"Given a day or so I can sing to the magic in them and see what they are." Lyrique says "I have to do that for my Wand anyway to see how many charges are left."


----------



## Zhure (Mar 11, 2003)

The Crimson Guard are an elite group of soldiers who answer directly to the Emperor - allegedly. Their actual existence is in doubt. Some rare dissidents within the empire claim that horrific atrocities have been committed by the Crimson Guard. 

 we're still within the "nothing happens within 24 hours" period, so if the group wants to rest, just let me know.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 11, 2003)

Lyrique will rest and recouperate. He will try to et his families home in order and check on the magic items found.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 11, 2003)

Mortimer will rest and complain about his wounds to anyone within earshot


----------



## Zhure (Mar 14, 2003)

As dawn breaks upon the cold and bleak shores of Drell, the bonfire has burnt low and the students left on the island are cuddled as close as they can to the blaze seeking warmth. It's obvious winter has a firm grasp on the north.

 8 hours has passed, recover spells, decide on a course of action.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 14, 2003)

After his morning meditation and Slith recomposing his legs that had dissipated during the night, Sildarin starts walking towards the Academy.

_We might as well take use of the library, it might give us a hint as to where the orcs' tribe resides.
*And seeing if you could find a device that lets us look through clothes wouldn't hurt.*
Do you have to start right in the morning?
*Hey, I would be really bored if we couldn't have these wonderful conversations.*
I can only fear the day you gain the ability to speak with others._


----------



## Jarval (Mar 14, 2003)

Mortimer wakes and stretches, feeling a little better than the night before.  He moves closer to the fire, warming his hands.

"So, what's the plan for today?  I'd like to head back to the Academy, see if I can find any healing potions or magic there."


OOC: How many hit points is Mortimer currently on?  I lost track after the battle with the orcs.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 15, 2003)

Mortimer was at zero when he went to sleep. He's recovered his hit dice overnight.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks Zhure   I'm now on 4 hp.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 15, 2003)

Lyrique will get up. Cry his eyes out for about an hour than compose himself and start Identifying the magic items. (first casting detect magic to see if any of the loot IS magical.)


----------



## Zhure (Mar 15, 2003)

Mortimer needs to make a Spot Check.

Lyrique- the only magical item located so far was the staff the shaman had and the wand you used to such good effect.

I am under the weather (flu), and have a Sunday RL game, so no update until Monday morning. I'll check in for clarifications, though.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 15, 2003)

Spot check: 7 + 17 = 24


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 15, 2003)

[Okey Dokey.. How many charges are left on the wand and what is the staff?]


----------



## Zhure (Mar 16, 2003)

Mortimer: discovers a vial in his backpack. It's filled with some viscous fluid and is marked with a grease pencil. It's obviously a temporary marking, as it smears around even as you read it. It says, "Healing Potion."


----------



## Zhure (Mar 16, 2003)

To Lyrique: The wand has 22 charges left, it's a 5d6 Fireball wand.
The Staff of Fire with 31 charges.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 16, 2003)

Mortimer coughs in embarrassment at forgetting his healing potions, and drinks one.

Potion of Cure Light Wounds, cures: 4 + 1 = 5 hit points.  Mortimer's hp total up to 9.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 17, 2003)

This was a new potion, one you'd never seen before. Did you drink that one or one of yours?


----------



## Jarval (Mar 17, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> * This was a new potion, one you'd never seen before. Did you drink that one or one of yours?  *




I'm feeling adventurous, so I'll make it the new one   So, what happens?


----------



## Zhure (Mar 17, 2003)

This one heals you 23 hit points, but the taste is wretched.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 17, 2003)

In the morning, Boromin wanders down to his destroyed tavern and can be seen quietly working at making it into a secure building again. From somewhere he has procured a set of woodsmen's tools and has fabricated a rough door of hewn planks.

Glukma seems to have become something of a spokesmen for the remaining citizens of Drell and tries to find all those responsible for saving them. Once he's rounded up all he can find, he'll speak up. 

"I've talked to some of the other people on the island, and we're wondering what you are planning on doing now."


----------



## Zhure (Mar 22, 2003)

As Lyrique is walking among the people of Drell, tending to their injuries, he notes most of them are in pretty good health. Perhaps a little hungry and cold, but nothing much more than a scrape or a bad bruise.

Boromin limps up to Lyrique, carrying a stout cudgel. "I see yer parents are not here, lad. One of the other fellers told me he saw them being shuttled onto a longboat. 

"I hope they're well. What are we going to do to help them?"


----------



## Jarval (Mar 22, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *"I've talked to some of the other people on the island, and we're wondering what you are planning on doing now." *




"If we can find folk to help us crew, we're planning to take that ship."  Mortimer points to the longship bobbing gently on the waves.  "And see if we can catch the orcs."


----------



## Zhure (Mar 22, 2003)

*Glukma*

"I'll join you. I want some revenge. But I doubt many here would. The most aggressive of us were taken already," Glukma replies.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 22, 2003)

"I Don't know where to start Boromin. The others seem to have gone about their business without a thought to those taken. I want to take a boat and head off to find them but I'm no sailor, I've never taken a voyage by myself." Lyrique kicks some ash into the air in frustration.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 22, 2003)

Boromin looks chagrined. "Why didn't you say so, lad? I've got a bit of sailing lore under my belt, not a skipper or nothing, but certainly enough to pilot the likes of that tub," he says, pointing at the lonboat. "Maybe you should stop feeling sorry for yourself and get off your slothy backside and go get your friends together rather than waiting on them?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 22, 2003)

*The Song*

Lyrique seems to just stop in mid motion. His face seems to blush and his eyes are almost glowing. "I know! A song to rally around!" Leaving Boromin in the dust Lyrique heads for his home and finds a few scraps of paper. he starts writing and returns with a song all about the wonders of Drell and the loss of the people and the call to arms to rescue those taken. He will put in as many names of missing people that he can remember off hand.

Perform singing skill: 14 +13 = 27


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 28, 2003)

Arriving at the Academy, Sildarin heads for the library to see how much damage it has sustained.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Glukma*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *"I'll join you. I want some revenge. But I doubt many here would. The most aggressive of us were taken already," Glukma replies. *




Mortimer smiles at Glukma's offer of help, shaking his hand firmly.  "Glad to have you with us.  How many do you think might join us, and how many would we need to crew that ship?"


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 28, 2003)

Rallyn looks out to sea nervously.  _It's a long way away from the Mother out there...

But that's what has to be done._


----------



## Zhure (Mar 29, 2003)

*Sildarin*

Sildarin chugs up the hillside to the library. Remarkably, it appears relatively unscathed, save the door has been sundered and a few char marks are about. 

A few of the shelves are knocked over, but it all looks more like a matter of just needing to be straightened out, nothing other than the door needs repair.

The door to Yodwin's personal room is also knocked down. No one appears to be inside.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 29, 2003)

*Lyrique*

Lyrique begins belting out a rousing song, drawing the attention of all the islanders. Many of whom seem far cheerier for his efforts and go about cleaning up their homes and disposing of the slain with more elan.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 29, 2003)

*Glukma*

Glukma looks kind of sad as he answers Mortimer. "Not many would join us, I think. Maybe Boromin, that's about it. If he and I hadn't been wounded, we probably would've gone with the others, I think. They seemed to have taken all the aggressive ones and the troublemakers. The rest are kind of ... weak-willed? maybe, something like that."


----------



## Zhure (Mar 29, 2003)

As Rallyn gazes out to sea, he notices the water is unseasonably calm. Still a little choppy and cold, but nothing like it normally is this time of year. Usually Drell is practically unreachable from the mainland when the winter winds hit.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 29, 2003)

*Rallyn*

"Oh goodie..."

Rallyn's shoulder's slump as he looks over the water.  _That isn't right...  Either it's just waiting for us to get out there before it pulls us under, or someone has the power to hold it steady long enough for the orcish longboats to make their journey._

Rallyn shivers and huddles closer in on himself.  Neither idea seems particularly appealing to him.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 29, 2003)

After the song, Lyrique will collect his things and make for the longboat. "I must go. I will not stand by and let my parents be fed to a dragon." He throws his things into the boat and awaits his friends and whomever will champion the cause.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 30, 2003)

Lyrique approaches Rallyn, who is staring at the choppy froth. As the two are commiserating near the longboat, Glukma walks  up as well. In the distance, Boromin can be seen huffing and puffing under a heavy load.

Glukma looks cleaned up some, but isn't carrying any weapons; Boromin has a full pack, laden down with a miscellany of goods. On the outside of his pack is a tower shield and what appears to be the various parts of half-plate armor and a huge axe.

"I'm ready," Boromin wheezes.

Glukma just clambers into the boat without a comment.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 30, 2003)

"Rallyn? Where are Charlotte, Mortimer and Sildarin? Have they decided not to come?" Lyrique asks.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 30, 2003)

Mortimer jogs over from up the beach.  He calls over to Lyrique as he gets closer to the ship.

"Just been getting us some vitals.  After all, I'm guessing food wouldn't go amiss on this trip."


*OOC:* Mortimer has been going around town, trying to gather up food and water from anyone who is willing to give it.  He may have played the "savour of the island" card a few times...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 31, 2003)

Lyrique beams at his friend. "Ha! I knew you wouldn't Kobold out!" Lyrique will check out what exactly _is_ in the longboat once the food is stored away.
[OOC: Lyrique has both the wand and staff at this time.]


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 31, 2003)

"Sildarin?  Charlotte?  They were over..."  Rallyn looks over to where they were whispering, "There somewhere?  I guess they had something to take care of.  I don't see them."

Rallyn gets up and brushes off the snow.  "So you two are ready to join us, huh?  Glad to have some travelling companions."  The bushy browed gnome smiles at Boromin and Glukma.  "I don't suppose you know where the first emperor's legendary cache of weapons are so we can take on an orc legion trying to feed our families to giants, do you?"

Rallyn grins, "No?  Oh well, we'll figure something out."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 1, 2003)

Glukma makes some sort of noncommittal grunt. "I wish..." his voice tapers off.

Boromin says, "No, laddie, I do not, but if I did, I'd crack it open and dance on the skull of Kazak if I were able to exact some revenge by it."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 4, 2003)

_The Academy took the blow and endured. Too bad the same can't be said of the village.
*At least we still have Charlotte making the ruins look better.*
Indeed...
*You admitted it! You admitted that she's the most beautiful creature that you have ever seen!*
I didn't think anything like that.
*That's what you think.*
Didn't we just bring up a paradox?
*A para-what?*
Nevermind._

Seeing that there was nothing he could do at the moment, Sildarin started walking back to where he had left the others.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 4, 2003)

"So, how was the library?" Charlotte asks Sildarin as he returns.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2003)

_Wandering alone... Keith seems lost... not quite sure why he had decided to stay behind... or even how long it had been, he hated it when he lost track of time... maybe he should find Charlotte... or maybe she wouldn't want to see him... or maybe he just felt better to stay by himself.... but he wandered... and somehow he found himself back among people... at least they looked familiar... maybe..._


----------



## Zhure (Apr 5, 2003)

Keith finds little activity on the academy end of the island. Once out of the grotto, he sees a few footprints in the snow dashing hither and yon. Only one group of them seem to be other than random wanderings. Five pairs of booted feet have made several cross-trails through the snow.

The Academy proper is in disarray. Several burned patches have shorn the snow clear in large spherical areas. Most of the buildings are relatively intact, but there aren't any living people to be seen. 

Further down the hill, toward the port, the remnants of a bonfire can be seen. In the distance, someone is singing.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 5, 2003)

Even though Mortimer started his search for food in the cafeteria, there was almost no food to be found there. He has managed to acquire what he thinks is sufficient hard tack and cheese. There's also a cache of smoked meat he found in Doracz's tavern and a small tun of pickled vegetables.

 Assuming he started looking in the most obvious place, the cafeteria. As a reminder from way back in Part 1, the PC's who had been on the island before had noticed the quality and quantity of food was not nearly as good this year for some reason.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 5, 2003)

Sildarin and Charlotte rendezvous near the shore, almost in the exact same spot they'd been the night before, the small sheltered alcove among the stones where Sildarin had _tranced_ away from the howling wind. Within sight is the longboat with Glukma, Boromin, Lyrique and Rallyn.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 5, 2003)

Lyrique makes a thorough search of the longboat. It appears to be a fairly new vessel. Some of the beams that were clinkered onto the hull have a faint sheen to them, as if they were sealed while still green. It does appear seaworthy and fairly well built, but anyone familiat with the Empire will know it's not a common design. Most likely it was built by the northern orc tribes.

Six pair of oars are slung near the benches of the longboat, and there's a stout linen sail in the center mast. Glukma sees Lyrique searching the boat and takes the time to explain the basic operation.

"... I've done some sailing," Glukma says, and proceeds to give everyone who'll listen a brief run-down of the basic sailing techniques. It's clear he knows what he is doing with regards to boats. "I think as long as we stick to rowing in the calm and taking down the sails if it gets too choppy, we'll do fine."

As Lyrique contiues rummaging around he comes across a crude map.  Decipher script check please


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2003)

_*Interesting... I wonder what I have missed...*_

_Keith look at the tracks, and decides to follow them to the shore... the beach, and he bonfire, listening to the music, he moves at an ordered pace..._


----------



## Zhure (Apr 5, 2003)

The music was Lyrique's singing earlier, Keith is now in sync with everyone else mentioned a few posts earlier.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 5, 2003)

Lyrique looks over the map. D.Script: 16+10=26


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 5, 2003)

_!
It can't be.
He was in the cave.
He didn't follow us.
It can't be him.
*It is.*
...it is!_

Charlotte suddenly bursts into a run, heading for Keith as she spots him.

"Keith!" She calls out. "Keith!  It's me, Charlotte!"

When she finally gets to him, she embraces him, hanging onto him with a deathgrip.

After a few moments, she lets go, and takes a step back.  Her eyes narrow at Keith, and she slaps him across the face.

"Don't you _ever_ leave me like that again." She says.

Then her eyes start tearing up, and she leans heavily into Keith, sobbing lightly.

"Don't... ever again..." She says weakly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2003)

_*Ouch, I deserve that... the hug is a surpise... but yeah... glad to be back...*_

_Keith smiles for a moment, a rare quality across his before he returns the hug, stunned, and nods,_ "I got lost, I think," _he looks to the boat,_ "Getting ready for a journey, Charlotte?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 6, 2003)

_Exactly what I wanted to see... him to smile when he saw me..._

"Well, don't do it again." Charlotte says, smiling up at the elf. "I thought we had lost you for good, for awhile there..."

"As for the boat." She says, standing up straight, "I'm not entirely certain.  I think we might be following the orcs, but I don't know... we should probably check with the others, to see what the plan is."

"Keith..." She pauses for a moment. "I'm glad to have you back."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2003)

"Thanks Charlotte, and I am glad to see you good spirits," _he starts walking for the bonfire, and rubs his face lightly,_ "sorry about getting lost, I don't know what happened, I really don't even remember..."

_*I lose myself, and here I am, just like you Alistair... but Charlotte is happy to see me, and I am eltaed to see her as well...*_

"Well wherever you are going Charlotte, I plan to go," _he pauses giving her a look, brushing his hair back, before continuing,_ "besides we tend to make a good team."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 6, 2003)

_*There goes your chances with her.*
I never had any chances with her. I just hope we're still friends.
*You gotta be kidding me! You're a wuss, you don't dare to fight for your love!*
I've told you a hundred times, I have no interest in her like that. I'm not ready to commit myself for somebody in such a way.
*Blah, blah, blah...*_

Sildarin watches as the human and elf embrace each other. A small smile comes across his face but seems in contrast to the sorrow in his eyes.

_They're happy. That's all that matters.
*But you're not happy, and that matters a lot.*_

Just a moment and he turns away, watching the sea and then guiding his gaze at the ones working at the longboat.
He gets up and walks to the others.
"Need... any help?"


----------



## Jarval (Apr 6, 2003)

Mortimer quickly stows the supplies on the ship, and listens closely to Glukma's explanation of how to sail.  He glances over to the shore, and sees Charlotte embracing an elf.

"I'm guessing those two know each other."  He grins as he draws Lyrique's attention away from the map over to the beach.  "Have we found ourselves another sailor?"

He looks over to Sildarin as he offers his assistance.  "Yup, an extra pair of hands is always useful."  Mortimer helps him on-board, noting the sad look in the psion's eyes.

"You alright?  You're not looking like the happiest chap I've ever seen."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 6, 2003)

Lyrique looks at Sildarin and says, "They come and go and break your heart but you just can't be without them." Lyrique starts singing the "Song of Herial's Rising" an ancient love ballad where the hero finds true love in the end, just not with the one he wanted. He also goes back to reading the map.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2003)

_Keith glances to those present, he kneels and carefully places another log on the fire, making it crackle, as he stokes it for a moment,_ "Good evening."

_*They look the same as always... though I doubt they are happy to see me.*_


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 6, 2003)

Rallyn looks up at Mortimer's comments from packing the ship and groans.  "Yeah, those two made big eyes at each other back before everything went nuts."

He pauses, then shrugs, "No, actually during.  Neh, doesn't matter.  He's decent with a blade though his tongue will put some nicks in ya.  Girls always go for the bad boys.  He's got that melodramtic 'I'm depressed but I'll kill you if you talk to me' thing some of the trouble-makers get around the academy."

Shoving another bundle under a bench he continues, "And at least he's tall enough to reach the oars.  Trust me, it could have been worse.  If Kith showed up, oh, this one's name is Keith by the way, then we'd really be in for a show."

Rallyn continues talking unimportantly just so as to give the others an idea of what has been happening so far on the island and a general story of what he himself had seen so far.  He does it mainly to keep his mind off going to sea, but also so that Glukma and Boromin know what they are getting into.

"Come to think of it, Mortimer, I'm not sure we'd gotten the chance to fill you in on this part of it,"  Rallyn continues detailing events as best he can.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2003)

"Nice to see that my reputation preceeds me," _Keith replies dryly to Rallyn, he looks up,_ "I do recall Kith, he was, at least entertaining to watch..."


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 6, 2003)

Rallyn looks up from the boat to the shore where Charlotte, Keith, Sildarin, and Lyrique are all near the bonfire.  Happening to make eye contact with Keith on shore he rapidly changes subjects in his dialogue focusing more on mechanical dwarves, shadow manta rays, disappearing headmasters, and anti-magic/psionic zones.

_Never understimate elven ears I guess.  Well, whatever.._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2003)

_Keith wipes a spot clean for Charlotte to sit next to him, and listens to the conversations at hand, tending to the fire, with care, watching its dance, its rythymn, absent-mindedly, he begins to sharpen the edge of his elven-crafted rapier...

*It seems Rallyn is picking up right where we left off... how droll...*_


----------



## Zhure (Apr 7, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Lyrique looks over the map. D.Script: 16+10=26 *




The map is primitive and not marked in any language, just a few complex runes showing important points. After puzzling over it for a couple of minutes, Lyrique manages to get a fair gist of the map. If his interpretation is correct, it shows the layout of the reefs around the northwest of the island and how to plot a course from an island almost due north of Drell about 30 miles away.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 7, 2003)

"It would seem that they have a staging area off an island about a day and a half away if I'm reading the map right and my knowledge of sea travel has not let me down. We need to get going. they already have a lead on us and only the gods know how many of them there are there. Can anyone use the wand of fire balls? If no one objects I'd like to keep hold of the staff of fire." Lyriques Red hair shining in the sun he has been absently polishing the staff with oil from his father's shed.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2003)

_*Hmmph, keep your stick... but keep it useful...*_

Keith listens to Lyrique and nods, "Sounds simple enough, don't you think Charlotte?"


----------



## Zhure (Apr 7, 2003)

*Glukma*

"A longboat like this can easily go 30 miles in a day, even if the wind isn't with us," Glukma speaks up.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 7, 2003)

"Wonderful! Thanks Glukma. Now we just have to  get in the boat! and were off. I'll take a set of oars. Anyone know any good sea chanties?" Lyrique says


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *"Wonderful! Thanks Glukma. Now we just have to  get in the boat! and were off. I'll take a set of oars. Anyone know any good sea chanties?" Lyrique says *




"Sea chanties, you can't be serious, right?" _Keith gives Lyrique a strange look,_ "I can use another set of oars, just no sea chanties..."

_*Yeah lets sing, like a bunch of blithering buffoons... right to our untimely deaths...*_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 7, 2003)

Lyrique shoots Keith back the same look. _What is his problem? He disapears and has no explanation for his whereabouts, then just sidles up to Charlotte like he expects her to be there. Well "Mr. High and Mighty" I'm keeping an eye on you. This is all to convenient. _ Lyrique thinks to himself. _Prehaps Sildarin could use some coaching on how to impress a girl although she is only human, he will long out live her maybe that is not the wisest of choices._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 7, 2003)

Charlotte takes the proffered seat, sitting down next to Keith.

"I think it's simple enough." She says, nodding her agreement.

"Alright, so we know how to get to their staging area.  But what are we going to do when we get there?" Charlotte asks. "If we go in with no plan, we won't be able to do much good.  Can you make out any details of what the place looks like, Lyrique?  Anything that would give us an idea of what to plan for would be very helpful."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2003)

_Keith listens to Charlotte and agrees with a curt nod,_ "We do need a plan, or at least an outline of what we plan to do,"_ he sighs, thinking for a moment,_ "a rough layout of expected terrain will help."

_Keith tosses another log on the fire, and stokes it, glancing to Charlotte and placing a hand on her shoulder, but says nothing and looks back to the fire._


----------



## Velenne (Apr 7, 2003)

He hears them -the voices.  No, not in his head, the voices on the deck of course!  They're not orcish and for that he is surprised and eternally grateful.  It sounds as if they're planning to leave.  All well and good, he was planning to leave anyway.  But this is a far more fortunate turn of events as his legs have cramped beyond all reckoning and if he never has to eat another raw fish again, it will be much too soon.

Carefully, delicately, he pushes up on the wooden lid above his head and cranes his neck.  It feels ever so good to be moving again.  No trance can last forever, and this one had lasted several days at least.  Slitted, green elven eyes peer out at the new crew.  A gnome, several humans...hmm...ah, another elf!  Blessed! 

In his excitement, he attempts a dramatic entrance.  He had intended to leap forth, twirl in the air, and gracefully land in an elegant bow.  Instead, his legs fail him, his back twinges and before all those gathered on the boat spills an otherwise-regal elf onto the chilly deck.

A few fish, some half-eaten, spill out of the barrel at his feet.  His hair is touseled, his skin is filthy, contrasting his elegant robes and fine staff.  He struggles to his feet, brushes off a few fish parts, collecting himself, and attempts a winning smile.

"Greetings.  I am Travellios Giladodel."


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 7, 2003)

_What the!?!_

Rallyn starts at the sudden appearance of the elf and narrows his eyes, readying an action to hold him fast should he show signs of agression.

*Rallyn!  He may be an ally.*

_Maybe, maybe not, but I'm NOT taking any chances in a boat._

Rallyn waits, ready, to see what the others reaction to him will be.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2003)

_Keith looks up almost disinterested in *elven*,_ "Charming entrance Travellios, though as entertaining as that was, I hope you bring more to the fight then acts of buffonery.  I take it you planned to stow away," _Keith stands, his blade in hand, though held casually as he inspects the edge,_ "Keith Kinain, of House Kinain, if you come in peace, then welcome, and sit by the fire, if not then, then make your piece with your gods, for soon you shall see them personally..." _said in his particularly soft, and calm tone of *elven*.

*Sucn a disgraceful appearance for an elf... hmmph, low born no doubt...*_


----------



## Jarval (Apr 8, 2003)

Mortimer gratefully listens as Rallyn fills him in on the newcomer, and some of the other events that have befallen his friends.

"Sounds like you'd had a pretty busy few days before the orcs showed up.  No rest for the wicked, I guess."  He winks at the gnome, and continues packing gear on the ship.

"I think sea chanties sound like a fine idea.  No point in being too miserable about events."  Mortimer glances over at Keith, frowning slightly as he ponders the elf.  _Gloomy blighter, that one.  What in the name of the gods does Charlotte see in him?  And I'm guessing that's the cause of Sildarin's long face._

He spins round, rapier in hand, as another foppish looking elf rolls out of a barrel.  He levels his blade at the newcomer, scowling.  "I've had enough surprises for one day.  What the hell were you doing in there?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 8, 2003)

_*Sea chanties... sea chanties?  Are we scurvy pirates?  Best let it be, as Allistair would do, she was a patient and tolerant one at that...*_

_Keith continues to wait for the newcomer to reply..._


----------



## Velenne (Apr 8, 2003)

"Questions, so many questions.  But understandable all the same," says the blonde elf, running fingers through his straight hair and picking out bits of fish flesh, 

"Kinain, Kinain...begging your pardon but I've never heard of it.  A different part of the empire perhaps.  Yes, eh, as to what I'm doing here, it would seem that I had intended to stow away aboard this odd longship and escape to freedom lest I be eaten by yonder savages.  

"Until all of you happened along, of course.  Quite kind of fate to shine upon me so blessedly, though I could have asked for kinder company all things considered.  Still...its better than a barrel of fish.

"As for what I do, I am a wizard and I tend to bring far more to fights than buffoonery.  I bring magic, as any true elf would.  The kind which may one day turn such loathsome fleets into charred driftwood.  While it could be said that true elves would not be found in barrels of fish, one may be suprised to find that tenacity comes easily when left with no other option.  Until now, I have been unable to locate any worthwhile companions in my endeavor.  Orcs are as base-thinking as they are brawny, as everyone knows, and it was simple matter of deciphering their patrols and escaping notice."

Long winded, and deep thinking, Travellios halts his lecture as few people seem as interested as him in the comprehensive retelling of the tale.  He gauges their reactions, hoping at least one has the gleam in their eye that tells of more intellectual conversation on their journey.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 8, 2003)

_*True Elves... a True Kinain would know magic wouldn't they... not me... must stay calm... no need to show displeasure...*

Keith nods slowly listening to the blonde elf's tale,_ "Sounds simple enough, and of course any true elf worth his name would know some magic, of course," _Keith admires the edge on his blade for a moment,_ "You seem harmless enough, join us then Travellios, perhaps your unique brand of wit will bring a certain level of entertainment to the journey."

_*Not all elves, are of a magical nature...*

Keith gestures for Travellios to take a seat, and then sits once more, resuming the sharpening of his blade._


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 8, 2003)

Rallyn pauses, waits a few more moments, then attempts to wrap up the story with the escape from the grotto, the orcish snipers and stops with Serbanas's lodge as almost everyone knows that part.

On the aside he says, "I'm not much good at rowing, and I'm even less good at singing.  But I might be able to fill the sails from time to time if we need a boost."

Rallyn sits down on a box he just stowed under the last free space he could find.

_Glad their royal highnesses could help._  Rallyn thought as he sat a little out of breath.  He glanced at the others, sitting around the fire.

_*Why are you so bitter all of a sudden?  That not normally you.  What's wrong?*_  Karenia's soft voice is reassuring to him, and in truth he had almost forgotten about her.

_I don't know..  I guess I miss Ellie.  I miss having people around that I felt I looked after.  Charlotte certainly doesn't need my help, Sildarin never did, despite appearances.  Victor seems to have wandered off with the rest of the towns persons and now it's just me.  I feel, isolated I guess._

Rallyn sits on the edge of the boat, his breath condensing in front of his little form as he holds his psi crystal in his hands, talking silently with it.   After a little while he catches his breath.

_I'm glad you're still here Kary._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 8, 2003)

_I need to talk to someone... I need to talk to someone other than Keith for a few moments, help me clear my thoughts..._

Charlotte gets up. "Greetings, Travellios," She says, nodding her head to him. "I hope you understand that we are slightly suspicious of your sudden appearance."

She turns to Rallyn. "If I could talk to you for a moment about the newcomer?  Preferably alone?" She motions for a place away from the others.

_I just hope that Keith doesn't get worried or something and decides to listen in... I need to talk to Rallyn alone, help me get everything together here..._


----------



## Velenne (Apr 8, 2003)

"Understandable given the circumstances, of course, of course.

"Sadly, my spells are geared more toward the explosive than the seafaring.  I am not particularly strong of arm, but I can do handy things with ropes if need be.  So as to tie off this or that, you know."

_They seem quite downtrodden, these lads and lass.  Perhaps they would, in fact, do well for a few sea chanties after all..._

The elven wizard moves to the rail and gazes ashore for the approach of any other possible companions.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 8, 2003)

Rallyn looks up, looks at the the new elf, then back at Charlotte.  He nods and vaults over the side of the ship, walking a little ways away from him, thumbing his own pointy ear.

He looks up at her after he gets there, noting the color in her cheeks, "You should be dressed warmer, ya know.  Especially if we are going even further north."  He comments in aside.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 8, 2003)

Charlotte nods her agreement.

_Alright... just say something, start it off... get something out, it'll help everything else follow..._

"Okay..." Charlotte says, her voice tight and nervous, "I've never done this before, so forgive me if it sounds a little strange.  I mean I've never really talked to anybody, and I don't really know what I want to say, just that I need to talk to someone, and you were one of the few people that I thought I could talk to that would understand, or something like that..."

_Well, that was a little blunt, but I guess it helped get something out..._

"I'm nervous." She says, smiling. "I'm _very_ nervous.  I mean, for the last day or so, Keith wasn't around, and I had to deal with planning and all that on my on.  I guess the real reason I needed to have Keith around was so that I had someone to fall back on and help do all the planning so that I wouldn't have to deal with it..."

_...so far, so good, I guess..._

"...but now he's back.  And then, for the last day or so, I've been trying to help out Sildarin with his problems or whatnot and such, and then I feel like I can't talk to him now without hurting my relationship with Keith.  Do you understand what I'm saying?  I feel like I'm caught between the two of them, and that I have to make a choice, and I don't know if I can without talking to someone... so can you help me?"

_...there.  Okay._

She pauses, and looks around again.  She then looks at Rallyn directly in the eye. "Can you help me?" She asks, her voice very small.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 8, 2003)

_Hell if I know..._

"I guess it depends.  Your talks with Keith may have been for plans and stuff, but there always looked like it was more.  And Siladrin definately saw that."  Rallyn pauses, thinking.  "But Sildarin most of all just needs friends and people to value his opinions and ideas.  You've been giving him that.  I don't think, I could be wrong, that he is too entangled in any kind of feelings for you yet though.."

Rallyn looks uncomfortable giving this kind of advice, but gives his honest opinion.  "And Keith doesn't seem to share Sildarin's insecurity.  So be to Keith what you want to be, and just keep being Sildarin's friend I guess.  If you can keep Keith from ripping into Sildarin then everyone should be ok."

_I think..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 8, 2003)

_Keith glances up to where Charlotte went, and then looks back to his blade, he listens to Travellios, but says nothing for a long moment,_ "So then cousin elf, do you think you can live a life of danger?"


----------



## Zhure (Apr 8, 2003)

After closer examination, Lyrique begins to get a better grasp of the map. The island which it targets has a sheltered cove where it's apparent landings are meant to be made and then a large plain covering most of the island, with only a few hills here and there. It's probable that the island's shores are rugged, based on the limited approach shown on the map.

 Sorry, was planning on drawing a map, but stupid migraine.
Everything seems to be going fine, so I've little to add. I'm still looking for one more player, as is displayed in the recruiting thread. We should be able to set sail soon.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 8, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *"Sadly, my spells are geared more toward the explosive than the seafaring.  I am not particularly strong of arm, but I can do handy things with ropes if need be.  So as to tie off this or that, you know." *




"Well, I'm thinking we're going to be needing explosives before long, so you may have chosen a good moment to arrive."  Mortimer sheathes his sword, willing to give the newcomer the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 8, 2003)

_What is it in Keith that whe is appears, things start stirring?
*Maybe it is his 'charming' personality?*
I'm not really up for jokes right now.
*Sorry, I forgot that you're heartbroken over Charlotte.*
I'm not heartbroken!
*Don't yell at me, I didn't do anything wrong.*
Sorry. It's just that, when we were first attacked by the shadow thingies, Keith was there. Now he's back and we run into somebody that has nothing to do with anything and everybody is talking to everybody else. ...And I feel left out.
*It's part due to the fact that it was your aim for a long time to be left out. People don't change overnight, not much at least.*
I changed. Even if I have returned to my old self from time to time.
*You're an exception.*
Why am I an exception?
*Because you're with me, of course.*_

As his mental dialogue progresses, Sildarin face returns to a blank state, hiding his emotions behind a mask of ignoration.
He picks himself a pair of oars, trying to get as far from Keith as he can muster without seeming suspicios.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 8, 2003)

_Keith does not look up as he speaks to Sildarain,_ "You have been silent, Sildarin, I hope you have been well in my absence?"


----------



## Velenne (Apr 9, 2003)

"I suppose danger is an inherant part of our current situation.  As I said, it is shocking to find what one is capable of when one's life is on the line.  Ready?  Not particularly, but I will do what I must to preserve lives...especially mine own, " he grins at the elf, considering that the bladesman might agree with such logic, "but not so far as to put it before others, of course."  

He was interested in what the elf's reply to _that_ would be, and just when he planned to put away his sword.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *"I suppose danger is an inherant part of our current situation.  As I said, it is shocking to find what one is capable of when one's life is on the line.  Ready?  Not particularly, but I will do what I must to preserve lives...especially mine own, " he grins at the elf, considering that the bladesman might agree with such logic, "but not so far as to put it before others, of course."
> 
> He was interested in what the elf's reply to that would be, and just when he planned to put away his sword. *




_Keith checks the edge of the blade once more before doing more sharpening with his whet stone,_ "Protecting one's life becopmes paramount in the midst of violence and danger.  it is the will to keep one's mettle, and maintain the calm, in the face of chaos that will be the true test.  Perhaps a better question for you cousin elf, is when *Death* smile's at you, will you smile back?"

_*Perhaps this elf, will not be so bad... for now.*_


----------



## Velenne (Apr 9, 2003)

Travellios appears introspective for a moment, seemingly giving the question serious thought.  In the end, he turns his gaze toward the scarred school he once called his second home, looks back to meet the elf's eyes, raises his eybrows and says in all seriousness, "I already have."  

His grin then returns and he heads for one of the rowing benches.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2003)

"What has transpired is only the prelude to something, far greater, Travellios," _Keith replies still admiring his blade._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 9, 2003)

Lyrique walks up to Keith and looks him square in the eyes. "Are you done with the false bravado? We have families to rescue." Lyrique turns his back on Keith and gets in a rowing seat.
As soon as we start rowing Lyrique will start singing the only Sea Chantie he knows. It about a fishermans wife and a talking fish. it's only a few verses but it should be enough to make Keith's blood boil.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Lyrique walks up to Keith and looks him square in the eyes. "Are you done with the false bravado? We have families to rescue." Lyrique turns his back on Keith and gets in a rowing seat.
> As soon as we start rowing Lyrique will start singing the only Sea Chantie he knows. It about a fishermans wife and a talking fish. it's only a few verses but it should be enough to make Keith's blood boil. *




_Keith stands, and remains calm,_ "You don't know me Lyrique, and so one, never get in my face, and two, I don't have false bravado, but if I threaten you that much then say it.  Stop being a child, because I won't act like a child.  Sing your songs, and chanties, but never get in my face and insult me ever again, surely I have never insulted you," _his blade still in hand, he gently sheathes his blade, and tends the fire._

"Before we set sail, Lyrique, perhaps we should wait for Charlotte and Rallyn to join us, and I have yet to hear of anything resembling a plan of what we are about to undertake, and only an idiot, dives right into the action... Lyrique," _Keith replies._


----------



## Jarval (Apr 9, 2003)

"Now then, don't go calling this man an idiot."  Mortimer says to Keith.  "Lyrique was defending the people of this island while you were wandering aimlessly.  Just because you're in love with your blade and talk of death doesn't make you any more of man than him.  As far as a plan goes, I'll hear any ideas you have, but we can't plan too much.  We just don't know what we're heading into."

Mortimer goes ashore and walks up to where Charlotte and Rallyn stand talking.  "The _noble_ Keith wishes for your presence."  His tone dripping with sarcasm.  "He wants to hold a council of war to plan our grand campaign against the orcs."  He scowls back at the ship.  _Gods, that elf showed up five minutes ago, and we're already fighting amongst ourselves.  Damn nobles..._


*OOC:* Just to be clear, this is nothing personal to you, Tokiwong.  Keith's just rubbing Mortimer up the wrong way   If you're not OK with this, I'll have Mortimer cool down a bit.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2003)

_Keith listens,_ "I agree, you are all heroes, and I wish i could have been there to aid you, and I shall not downplay your actions, and perhaps I must earn my place again..."

_*But I will not be disrespected in such a manner, by Lyrique or anyone, without just recourse...*_

*OOC:*_ Works for me, I know Keith is not easy to get along..._


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 9, 2003)

Rallyn looks to Charlotte for any indication of more questions and whispers a warning that Mortimer is coming.  When Mortimer gets there he nods to him.

"Don't let Keith get to you.  He's a good fighter, just a little cold.  He's ripped into me too."

Rallyn looks to Charlotte one more time then heads back with Mortimer, looking nervously out to sea.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 9, 2003)

Charlotte nods.

"Thanks, Rallyn." She says. "I know you feel like you haven't helped me much, but you have."

_All I really needed to do was talk to someone._

"...all I really needed to do was talk to someone, I guess." She says again after a moment's hesitation.

As Mortimer shows up, she raises an eyebrow as he speaks.

"While I would agree with you that nobles tend to be less... amiable than most," Charlotte says coldly, "you would be wise to remember that I, too, am a member of an aristocracy.  Please keep that in mind when making generalizations."

She then leans down to Rallyn. "I hope that this whole thing doesn't cause any trouble." She whispers to him. "I don't want our purpose being torn apart because of infighting.  If it comes to that, we'll be in trouble... and I'm slightly worried that it might end up being all my fault, directly or indirectly..."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 9, 2003)

The map is very crude. In the lower right are hand-written instructions in some derivation of orc. These look more like cryptic reminder notes than actual script.

In the upper corner is a clear indicator of north, and there are symbols around the island indicating some kind of different dangers, apparently.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 9, 2003)

Rallyn smiles up at Charlotte, keeping his voice low, "Don't worry about it.  Like I said, he's a good fighter.  He's just rough around the edges.  If we have so little to do that we are fighting each other?  Then I'll count it a good day.  In any case, it wouldn't be you're fault."

_Sometimes it's nice to be the son of a farmer.  I hope Da's ok._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2003)

_Keith sheathes his blade, as Rallyn and Charlotte approach, glancing to the arrayed faces and eyes of the group around him, settling upon Charlotte's eyes for a moment, then he kneels and tends to the fire,_ "Perhaps Mortimer is right we cannot plan overly much, but I am equally skilled at stealth as I am with swordplay, perhaps a stealthy approach, may glean the location of the orcs, and their captives... unless I am mistaken."

"We do not have enough _warriors_ to risk a full frontal assault, so we will have to rely on skill, and stealth," _Keith stands,_ "That is just my suggestion, of course."


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 9, 2003)

Rallyn nods.

"Sounds good to me.  Sildarin is a hell of a scout too, what with the whole, I'm-standing-next-to-you-but-you-can't-see-me trick.  I never could figure out that bit about bending light around yourself.  Give me something you can touch any day.  Nice solid and grounded."


----------



## Velenne (Apr 9, 2003)

"I had considered seeking scrolls of the Illusory school before making my trek in the hopes that I could find someone capable of using them.  Though I doubly loathe relying on such nefarious tactics, it seems these are times for lothesome things.  I won't even begin to elaborate on this unless it is necessary.

"Barring that, if we should find ourselves facing superior numbers and no apparent escape, and yet should our enemies be unawares of our presence, I may fashion for us a temporary home in an extradimensional space.  If we are clever in our placement of the hole, the orcs may suspect nothing more than a ship adrift and take us directly into the heart of their fleet unguarded.  I can only begin to imagine the disarray we could muster from there.

"Still, the thought occurs to me that we may seek instead to circumvent the enemy fleet entirely, put ashore in some nameless location, and make our way hastily south to warn the nations there.  The immidiate err I see in this being that through luck, divinations, or _deus ex machina_ they may have already been made aware and we shall find our time greatly wasted."

Trevellios catches himself lecturing again and halts to gather their input and his breath.  _Quite respectful of them to listen all the way through.  Much unlike my kin and peers, indeed._


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 9, 2003)

Rallyn scratches his head.  _Huh?_

Rallyn looks around for some sign of comprehension of what the elf just said in the eyes of others to see if he should just nod and smile or ask questions.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 10, 2003)

*Boromin*

Boromin yells out, "Ease up on the lad. Sea chanties is for rowing, keeps the timing of the oars easier, just like swinging a pick! A good rousing song can make a man produce more ore; I figger it'll do the same at sea." 

 The views of Boromin, not mine.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 10, 2003)

_Keith nods to Travellios._ "Very interesting thoughts, and good to know, versatility will be the key in this operation, that bolt hole sounds very useful, very useful indeed."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 10, 2003)

[OOC: Sorry. Couldn't get on for almost 2 days!]

Lyrique continues to look at the map. "There are things here that I just don't comprehend. Hey Mortimer. Can you give me a hand?
He looks up from the map and at Keith. "Please forgive my outburst. My parents are among those taken and I want to get there as soon as we can. Your attitude has been far more corse than I'm used to and hit me far harder than I'm sure you intended. We have to work together as they have been saying and Boromin is right in his assessment of the rythem aiding us in rowing. It would also seem that we are very much opposite in our personalities so I will keep my self well away from you if need be."
Lastly he turns to the new elf and says, "Travellios, We had Evocation class together didn't we? Can you use this Wand of Fireballs?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2003)

_Keith shrugs,_ "That sounds reasonable enough to me Lyrique, I have nothing against you, or your people, just never get in my face like that ever again, and we should be fine."


----------



## Velenne (Apr 11, 2003)

Travellios turns his head slowy at Lyrique's words.

"W-w-w....wand of _fireballs_ you said!?  Oh...oh yes I can most _certainly_ utilize that to profound effect!  Should find any wands of charming or invisibility or somesuch I'll be sure to pass them your way.  Wh-where did you say it was?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *Travellios turns his head slowy at Lyrique's words.
> 
> "W-w-w....wand of fireballs you said!?  Oh...oh yes I can most certainly utilize that to profound effect!  Should find any wands of charming or invisibility or somesuch I'll be sure to pass them your way.  Wh-where did you say it was?" *




_Keith glances to the wand..._

_*Please don't get too excited brother elf... you act as if you are about to lay with your first maiden... a tell-tale trait... something that could be exploited if need be...*_


----------



## Jarval (Apr 11, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Lyrique continues to look at the map. "There are things here that I just don't comprehend. Hey Mortimer. Can you give me a hand?"*




Mortimer digs around in his backpack before pulling out a small hand lens.

"_Tutsan's Deciphering Magnifier_."  He states, heading over to have a look at the map.  "It's carries some mild enchantments that aid your comprehension of what you read."  He leans over the map, peering through the _magnifier_.

Decipher Script check: 18 (roll) + 14 (skill modifier) = 32


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 11, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Keith shrugs, "That sounds reasonable enough to me Lyrique, I have nothing against you, or your people, just never get in my face like that ever again, and we should be fine." *



Lyrique looks at Keith strangely, "Cousin? What do you mean by 'my people'?" Lyrique brushes his hair out of the way exposing his elvish ears. 
"Heres the wand Travellios. Keep it safe. I have the staff of Fire." Lyrique's eyes light up as he says that last part.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2003)

_Keith nods, still placid,_ "Your family, are your people, I presume, or am I mistaken, just as my family are my people, I do not speak of your people in the sense of species, I speak of kin... familial blood, nothing more."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 11, 2003)

Lyrique just shakes his head and sighs. _Obviously he was raised by Dwarves or something. He is as un-elven as they come. _ He thinks to himself as he gets back to the map.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Lyrique just shakes his head and sighs. Obviously he was raised by Dwarves or something. He is as un-elven as they come.  He thinks to himself as he gets back to the map. *




_Keith waits for an answer, cocking his head to the side, seeing that he is ignored he quips,_ "Hmmph, anything new with the map?"

_*Is it it just me, or do I sense much hostility in my stalwart comrades?  I wonder what you would do in this situation, Allistair... no, I must handle this on my own.*_


----------



## Velenne (Apr 11, 2003)

Travellios tucks away the wand in his robes with tender loving care, even petting it once.  Once affixed, he feels its weight as a comfort.  _My first wand...and it's Evocation too!_

"What's this about a map reading?  My staff can easily decipher any language in existance.  May I have a look?"

If he can get close, the handsome elf will hold his staff near the map.  Small motes of magical light decend from its circular end and affix to the page where they cover over the existing scribbles.  To Travellios's eyes, those motes form into letters which only he can read.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 11, 2003)

After Mortimer carefully scans the paper and puzzles it through, it becomes a lot more clear.

The lower right, is a series of notes about the shoals and reefs hidden under the waters. The scribbled bits are related to orc somewhat, but the author clearly either wasn't a scribe or was so accustomed to jotting notes only for his own use, he didn't pay attention to normal syntax and usage.

The squiggles in the lower left of the island are apparently representative of some kind of quicksand or frozen marshy area, though that makes little sense.

The darkened dot, center left lower, is some sort of tower.

A cove is clearly marked on the south of the island.

A small peninsula on the east of the island is cryptically marked "giant" and the far north of the island seems to have some notes about ice floes.

Travellios's magic clearly reveals the notations on avoiding the shoals, but the rest is still indecipherable, as it seems to be a series of visual cues rather than a true language.


----------



## Calim (Apr 11, 2003)

*Paendaerig the prodigal son*

Along the beach headed towards town and away from nowhere, seems at what appears at first glance to be a wood elf walking along the shore.  As itgets closer though you can start to see it is to short to be an elf but it is surely dressed as an elf.  He seems to be striding with a purpose to the closest group.  He walks up to the people at the boat and calmly and politlely waits for there attention before speaking.  As soon as he has someone's attention he will ask if he has made it to the academy and if someone could tell him were he could find out about his parents who came here almost 120 years ago.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 11, 2003)

OOC: Might Rallyn's parents know his parents?

"So Keith and Sildarin can scout after sea chanties, wind, and hard work get us there thanks to the map provide---d--by---What the?"

Rallyn watches the elf/gnome approach with a dropped jaw.  As he comes to a stop, Rallyn's jaw clicks shut.  He listens to his question and looks around.

_This one will probably just head off with the others thankfully.  Last thing we need is another elf.  Especially a gnome who thinks he's an elf..._


----------



## Zhure (Apr 11, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *OOC: Might Rallyn's parents know his parents?
> *




 If it's ok with both of you, that's fine. The gnomish community would be quite close-knit, I'd think.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 11, 2003)

Travellios glances up from the map and begins to relay his findings when the new gnome speaks up.

"The academy?  Ah... yes you've made it to what's left of the acadamy indeed.  But speak carefully, good gnome.  There are those about who are prone to draw swords and make dark, unspoken threats until you've yeilded alpha-male dominancy over to them.

"As for your parents, they may either be back in yon village, " he turns to point a finger down the beach, "or taken to sea by marauding orcs," he thrusts the same finger behind him, "If you wish to research the former, simply continue on your way.  If you wish to explore the latter, I'm afraid we stand aboard the last remaining vessel on the island and are soon to depart.  Ah, but I see I am rambling again and am in no position to be yeilding any spots on board as I am but a guest myself.  I would direct you to someone more qualified to make such a decision, but I know not who that person might be."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2003)

_Keith nods looking to the newcomer,_ "If you are here to help, then welcome, if you don't mind we can skip the pageantry, we are in a bit of a hurry I suppose, so if you want to help, make your introductions and grab an oar, if not then good day to you," _Keith turns to the party gathered around,_ "we all ready to depart?"

_*All of us coming together, we can do this... we just need vision...*_


----------



## Calim (Apr 11, 2003)

ooo


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 11, 2003)

_Or not..._  Rallyn thinks.  _Ah well, the more people that come with us, the more people to row I guess.  And the more we'll have after they lose interest in us again._

"I probably knew your parents, though I don't know you...  Who were they?  Who are you?  And why are you dressed like that?"

*Rallyn, be friendly!*_

I am being friendly.  I didn't tell him to take a hike.  Hard enough to get respect for our people without wierdo's like this one making it look like elves are better than gnomes..._


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 11, 2003)

"...yes..."
Sildarin isn't really keen on speaking with Keith and just whispers his answer. 
As the gnome appears, he just gives him a look and then returns it to his oar.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"...yes..."
> Sildarin isn't really keen on speaking with Keith and just whispers his answer.
> As the gnome appears, he just gives him a look and then returns it to his oar. *




_Keith raises a slight brow, and replies matter of factly,_ "Good we will be working together, I hear your skills of stealth will be of great use to the team, and coupled with my own, we should easily be able to sneak up on our foes.  Unless you have an objection..."


----------



## Calim (Apr 11, 2003)

"My name is Paendaerig the Gnome.  I have come here because my parents were here just before they died.  I was hoping to find someone who might have know of them and were my journey would lead then would be up to what I found here. "

"However, I do see that there are problems about here and questions would impede your progress, so as a show of good faith maybe one of you will be able to help me after this is all said and done, I will give you the support of my bow arm."  

Paendaerig, senses that the group is in deed in some urgency and will move to get into the boat and grab an oar some where in the middle.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 11, 2003)

OOC: 

Rallyn is miserable.  He looks down at the map and tries to avoid eye contact with anyone.

_I can't believe it!  His name is the Gnome!?  Paendarig the Gnome!  Someone save me, this guy is every stereotype I loathe.

*Gnome archers in elven clothes are stereotypical?*

No.  But fools who invite ridicule are the exact image of gnomes that my father faced in his day!  Maybe he's not a gnome..  Maybe he's just making fun of me.  He didn't answer me when I asked him who his parents were, he didn't even answer me when I asked why he was dressed like ...that.  Maybe he's just another of those chuul-bags who gets a kick out of making fun of people who don't need height to be important.

*I really think you are making too much of this, he seems nice enough.  A little formal, but he is pretending to be an elf you know.*

I hadn't noticed._


----------



## Velenne (Apr 11, 2003)

"All well and good then, welcome aboard Paendaerig the Gnome.  Incidently, is it *THE* gnome as in a sort of honorific title indicative of nobility or something won with great deed?  Or merely a contrivance to suit the formality of greeting?  Idle curiosity, but it struck me as notable.

"I am all for pushing off before we have more sailors than oars.  While I can assuredly attest to the overabundance of fish stores, I am not certain if even such a plethoras number would feed a fuller crew embarking on a journey as long as ours."


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Travellios:_
> *"Incidently, is it THE gnome as in a sort of honorific title indicative of nobility or something won with great deed?"*




Rallyn can't help but groan.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"My name is Paendaerig the Gnome.*




_Keith visibly raises a brow, but shows little other emotion, *Either this gnome is highly self-important a bleeding fool, either way, he would make a useful trap detector... a gome parading as a elf... indeed...*_ "Welcome aboard Paendaerig, I am Keith, this is Rallyn, Mortimer, Charlotte, Sildarin, and well the rest I have yet to become familiar with... oh yes and of course Lyrique and Travellios... well I think we should shove off before we pick up more crew then our vessel can handle..."

_Keith pauses, and then grabs an oar... and if no one objects... gets the craft moving, once all are onboard of course._


----------



## Calim (Apr 11, 2003)

"I have until just recently been living amongest the elves that adopted me and raised me as one of their own.  I just recently came of age to my adopted family and was allowed out of the village.  They informed me of what little they knew of me parents and I set off.  But to answer your question sir elf, I have always been called Paendaerig the gnome, since as long as I can remember. "  

He starts to row as the others do.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 12, 2003)

The group departs Drell.

As the waters slosh around the group, cold and chilly, an impromptu assembly of those remaining behind gather on shore as well-wishers. In a surprisingly short amount of time, those ashore are no longer visible and the party steadily heads northward.

The seasonal winds are blowing due south, so sailing is quite impractical. While the boat could be tacked, no one aboard is skilled enough a sailor to manage it with any dexterity.

After only an hour or so of rowing, blisters begin to form and backs begin to ache from the unfamiliar strain of rowing. The work is incessant; the southward wind is strong enough to make the boat lose position without constant manning of the oars.

Glukma, who at least seems to have some sailing knowledge, is on the prow shortly after a short break is taken for a meal. He leans down close to examine the water, then quickly snags a fish from under the surface.

"Fresh fish anyone?

"Gauging from the currents, we're doing fine," he says, "the water is warmer than I would've expected."

 No encounters planned right at this moment. Tomorrow's post will reflect the end of the day. Any other actions should be done between then and now.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 12, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *But speak carefully, good gnome.  There are those about who are prone to draw swords and make dark, unspoken threats until you've yeilded alpha-male dominancy over to them.*



When Lyrique hears this he starts to laugh so hard that he can't hold it back. "Gods bless you cousin! I needed that!" Lyr turns to address the newcomer. "Hi I'm Lyrique and this is a rescue mission. The Academy was attacked and many people were taken captive by a band of Orcs. We are off to save them."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 12, 2003)

"Good Glukma, at least we are making good time," _Keith glances around, and takes in the scene around the boat,_ "It seems those sea chanties really paid off," _as he rubs his shoulder, his muscles aching from the rowing._

*At least he admits, that I am the Alpha Male, in his own way of course...*

_Keith glances to Charlotte and rubs her shoulder,_ "How are you doing?"


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 12, 2003)

Unable to reach the oars very well, put any muscle behind them if he could, Rallyn will begin countering the winds.  He can maintain it in 6 consecutive areas of well over a mile in diameter each, and he can keep it up for up to half an hour if the oarsmen wish a break or someone wants to use the wind for the sails.

He can increase or decrease the wind speed by up to 35 miles per hour.

During this time he will be silent as it takes concentration and he is trying to learn from the experience to be able to expand his senses further.


----------



## Calim (Apr 12, 2003)

Paendaerig spends the day when he is not rowing, tho what you would call his attempts at rowing might be somewhat comical, listening to people and watching there reactions to others.  Hopefully getting some kind of idea about people at this academy.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 12, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *Paendaerig spends the day when he is not rowing, tho what you would call his attempts at rowing might be somewhat comical, listening to people and watching there reactions to others.  Hopefully getting some kind of idea about people at this academy. *




_Keith gives off the aura of an icy calm, his words are spoken calmly, even if they are filled with venom, or passion, it is rare that he shows visible displays of emotion, but he definitely does show a sense of companionship with Charlotte, however slight...

*I wonder what Charlotte is thinking about.. or what it was she had to talk about... I wonder...*

Keith relaxes for a moment,_ "We are almost there..."


----------



## Jarval (Apr 12, 2003)

Mortimer stretches after laying down his oar.  "Harder work that I remember, this rowing lark.  Of course, the last time I use a pair of oars was to go down stream in a small skiff."

He looks over the side of the ship, dabbling his finger in the water.  "You're right, it's not quite a bad as I would have thought."  he responds to Glukma.  "Anything unusual, or just a mild winter?"


----------



## Zhure (Apr 13, 2003)

*Glukma*

"The warm currents aren't unheard of, even this late in winter. There's a lot of volcanoes deep under water, or at least that's what my professor told me."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 13, 2003)

The journey goes rapidly, with Rallyn assisting the sails. He manages to not only calm the prevailing winds but to make sailing possible.

Discretion makes him stop well before the unnamed island that is the group's destination.

In the distance, it can be seen welling up from a tiny dot on the horizon until it's true size can be seen. Initially, from the scale of the map and based on local geography, one might've thought this island would be small, but it's larger than Drell in size.

 Not much time today; what approach is the boat going to take?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 13, 2003)

For most of the voyage, Charlotte has sat away from the others, sitting in silent contemplation of her problems and pondering the words of Rallyn.  Even before they set off, she was like this, and hardly noticed the addition of yet another to their number...

_What do I do?
I don't know anymore.
I used to know exactly what to do.
Now... I don't..._

As the ship approaches the island, however, Charlotte suddenly perks up.

_This will give you something to focus on.  Forget everything else for a moment - think only about how to deal with this island._

"Lyrique." She says, standing up to get a better view of the island. "Is there any kind of cave or other place that will hide us from view from the island?"


----------



## Velenne (Apr 13, 2003)

Travellios rows when he can, and rubs his aching back muscles when the strain becomes to much.  More often than not, he can be seen leaning on his knees with one hand massaging over his shoulder.

"Ah, by the Bright One's Brilliant Blade, _land 'ho_ I say!" 

Despite his pain and weariness, the handsome elf always maintains a positive attitude.  To those who are kind and friendly, he will offer words of encouragement and eagerly sing along with any sea chanties he knows.  If he doesn't know them, he picks them up after a few verses and joins in with a practiced voice and trained ear.  Elven nobles must learn to appreciate the elegance of music, after all -even simple, innuendo-ridden sea chanties.

"So, what plans have we to decide upon?  Shall we disembark on an uninhabited part of the island and scout about, taking care not to be seen by any beach patrols?  Take our chances with docking in the hopes that the fleet has already moved on?  Hide and hope to be found adrift and taken into their numbers?  Or perhaps some other course of action yet to be discussed?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 13, 2003)

"I would say we find an uninhabited, perhaps remote location of the island, to begin our search, and steer clear of the enemy until we know just how we plan to rescue thse people and their numbers... that would be my guess," _Keith adds looking at the island..._


----------



## Calim (Apr 13, 2003)

"I would agree with Keith, hide and move about unseen as long as we can sending eyes and ears scouting ahead when we can."  As Paendaerig rubs his shoulders and stretchs his back so as to try and relieve the pain of the rowing.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 14, 2003)

When they finally land, Sildarin _levitates_ the longboat to make it easier to move about.

_Slith, do some scouting for me, will you._
Sildarin messages to Slith as soon as it is possible for the psicrystal to get to firm ground.
_*Sure, send the smallest ahead to get overrun by armies of orcs!*
They're not going to see you, like last time.
*That's what they always say...*_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2003)

_Once the craft has landed in a secluded location, Keith takes stock of the supplies, and then looks to the group, and stretches, taking a moment to relax his strained muscles before taking pains to hide the craft as best as possible, and taking stock of the terrain...

*I don't want to stay here any longer then we have to... perhaps when we get back, I could treat Charlotte to a nice evening... if we survive...*_

"I am not sure about the rest of you, but I think scouting the area is a good idea, but not all of us may be suitable to a stealthy approach," _glancing at each crew member,_ "I was trained by my Famly's spymaster, and I am intimate with the vagaries of stealth.  Sildarin as well, I am told can make himself go unnoticed, when needed, so that makes two, any others wish to join our little scouting foray?"

_Keith pauses,_ "Those that dstay behind I would suggest, fortifying a position, if we have to flee, or must retreat, I would much rather fight on land that we have molded to fit our tactical needs, thouh if there are any other suggestions, I would surely like to hear them..."


----------



## Jarval (Apr 14, 2003)

"I'm more of a scholar than a scout, so I doubt I'd be of much help in creeping around."  Mortimer says.  "But, I am good at digging."  He pulls a shovel out of his _handy haversack_.

"So, who's heading out, and who's going to give me a hand pitching camp?"


----------



## Zhure (Apr 15, 2003)

There's a small sheltered cove on the east-southeast side of the island, fairly obvious by the map. As the longboat approaches, massive hilltops loom over the cove, blocking the wind, making the final few hundred yards smooth and easy travel.

The cove itself is warmer than anyone would've expected based on experience on Drell. Part of it is in the warmth from the ocean's strong currents and part from the blocking effect of the large hills just north of the cove.

Landing the longboat is simple. Fine white sand dots the shoreline. The group's footprints are easily seen in the crystaline specks; it's clear no one has used this area for portage - their boats would've left a distinctive trail.

Rallyn begins preparing a camp and Slith, given legs by Sildarin, scurries off to make an initial scouting run.

After only a couple of minutes of idle chatter back and forth, Slith reports back a startling find. _"Footprints. Really big footprints..."_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 15, 2003)

[Hi guys I'm back. Was in the hospital.]

Lyrique wanders arond the camp trying to remember anything he may have heard about this place (Bardic Knowledge: 8+8=16) when he hears about the footprints he will whisper that the map said there were giants here.


----------



## Calim (Apr 15, 2003)

"i have lived in the woods all my life, and can go about fairly unnoticed within them.  I will volunteer to with your scouting group."


----------



## Velenne (Apr 15, 2003)

"According to the map, the likelihood of a giant coming over yon hill should be considered.  I am in no great rush to be giant-slaying as yet and would therefore implore everyone to remain as silent as possible so as not to draw its ire.  Whilst under normal circumstances I would recommened against the manufacture of a flame which may draw attention to our little haven, it would seem that the prevailing winds will disperse any smoke out to sea.   So if our good scouts would be kind enough to bring us back a bit of timber and kindling, we should be obliged to thank them."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 15, 2003)

*OoC:* You guys can't hear Slith (with an i, not y) since he doesn't yet have the ability to speak with others. 

*IC:* "I can only disappear once more... but I can keep myself hidden... if need be..."
Sildarin then heads out to scout, aiming for the same place that Slith went to. As he moves about, he tries to stay out of clearings so he won't be as easy to spot.


----------



## Calim (Apr 15, 2003)

"I will go this way to see what i can see and will report back as soon as possible."  

Seeing Sildarin head off in one direction he seems to pick a course almost parallel and heads off in it.

_hiding 21 +9(rolled) = 30
moving silently 17 + 18(rolled) = 35
intuiting direction 2 + 12(rolled) = 14
wilderness loring 5 + 1(rolled) = 6
as the case maybe_

_sorry did not have dice to do this with earlier_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 15, 2003)

_Keith nods, and follows Sildarin,_ "Lead the way..." 

_Keith moves silently as best as he can, taking great care to stay hidden, and keep Sildarin in sight, not wanting to reveal their position to those who may be watching for spies or scouts...

 Roll was 18 for Move Silently, with his bonus equals 27, and a Hide check of 5 plus his bonus equals 15, for the stealthy Keith..._


----------



## Zhure (Apr 16, 2003)

Lyrique and Travellios both note giants are a distinct possibility... especially as the far north has been referred to as "Jotunland" before in many old texts.

Keith follows along silently behind Sildarin as they head toward Slith's position with Paendaerig taking a parallel course.

After only a few hundred yards, it becomes obvious there's a much-frequented pathway, running east to west. As Slith had silently indicated earlier to Sildarin, there are indeed gigantic humanoid foot prints. Gauging by size alone, the unshod foot belongs to something at least 10 feet tall. It's also quite massive, because each of the numerous footprints is deeply imbedded in the packed earth.

Snow covers most of the countryside, except for directly along the path, where's it's been worn down all the way to the dark soil underneath.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 16, 2003)

Rallyn is happy just to be ashore again and does his best to set up camp with whatever help he can garner.  Looking to shelter first from sight before from weather, and eventually looking to provide some kind of defensible in case the worst happens.

Though what he can do if giants decide to come knocking is anyones guess.  He mainly does it to keep his mind occupied by work.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 16, 2003)

"Travellios my friend. Could you conjure something to give us an arial view or the area?" Lyr asks his fellow elf. "It may be wise to get a lay of the land from the air. I only have a song that will last but a short time or I would do it myself."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 16, 2003)

"Not good..."
Sildarin picks Slith up and places him on his shoulder.
"Do we... follow them...?"


----------



## Velenne (Apr 17, 2003)

"I am afraid not for such is not my forte, good Lyrique.  I will assist wherever I can but I believe the burden of information has been left to our three scouts whilst the rest of us engineer a campsite at this location."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 17, 2003)

*The Cove*

For those setting up a base camp, the cove has little of interest to offer. The white sand mingles with the white undisturbed snow, lending a surreal aspect to the entire vista. Pine trees abound, so finding flammable cones and needles isn't difficult at all, but they will make a lot of odorous and black smoke if burned.

A few large rocks can be used as a place to conceal the longboat.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 17, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"Not good..."
> Sildarin picks Slith up and places him on his shoulder.
> "Do we... follow them...?" *




_Keith nods,_ "I think we should, as long as we stay hidden, we should be alright, I have an idea, but it depends on the relations between these giants and the orcs... I mean the enemy of our enemy is our fiend right?"

_Keith pauses,_ "They could provide a wonderful distraction, if the numbers of the orcs are too many..."

_Keith continues forward following the tracks as best as he can, staying hidden... and silent._


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 17, 2003)

Rallyn eventually drags out a thick blanket sized for him and burrows into the needles and cones at the base of a pine tree, coating himself and the blanket in the underbrush.  After digging himself into the warm embrace of the Goddess he tries to catch some sleep to help restore some of his strength, and to make sleeping in shifts later on that night much easier for him.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 18, 2003)

"I think that Rallyn has a good idea." Charlotte says, looking aronud the cove. "Don't disturb anything too much.  There may be a need for us to leave this place, and quickly, and leaving a trail might not be a good idea, if there are giants here..."

She sits down on the ground, near one of the large boulders that is hiding the longboat, and leans against the rock. "Lyrique, if you can get us a view of the island, then please, by all means do so... ignorance here could get us all killed..."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 18, 2003)

Sildarin silently takes Keith's pace, staying a few steps behind him. He thanks his luck that Keith is more interested in the giants than in him.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 18, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Sildarin silently takes Keith's pace, staying a few steps behind him. He thanks his luck that Keith is more interested in the giants than in him. *




_Keith crouches low, looking about,_ "See anything Sildarin?"

_*I wonder is he afraid of me... he seems to be uncomfortable around me...*_

_Keith continues,_ "I hope Charlotte, and the rest are alright, I wouldn't be too happy if they were harmed in my absence... though I think you have the same concern... right?"


----------



## Jarval (Apr 18, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *She sits down on the ground, near one of the large boulders that is hiding the longboat, and leans against the rock. "Lyrique, if you can get us a view of the island, then please, by all means do so... ignorance here could get us all killed..." *




"If we've got giants around the place, perhaps we should look around for a cave to set up camp in.  We'd not be visible from above, and I'm thinking that's a good."  Mortimer looks around the beach, drumming his fingers on the boulder.  "It might also be easier to disperse the smoke from a fire."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 18, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> [B"Lyrique, if you can get us a view of the island, then please, by all means do so... ignorance here could get us all killed..." [/B]



"I wish I could. The limits of the song-spell that I know do not allow for the summoning of a speaking arial observer." Lyrique says looking a bit disapointed in himself. "Maybe there are some Fey in the woods who could give us some information. I'm not sure if it would be a wize idea to go into the woods by myself to find out tho."


----------



## Jarval (Apr 18, 2003)

"I'll go with you if you want, although I'm not ranking highly in the stealthy stuff.  But a chance to nose around the island wouldn't go amiss, and who knows, maybe we might find a better camp site."  Mortimer replies to Lyrique.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 18, 2003)

"Sounds good Mortimer, But I think we have to stay as close as we can to camp just in case we're needed. So I don't want to go to far." Lyrique replies.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 18, 2003)

"Fine with me, laddie.  Like you say, we should stay in earshot."  Mortimer picks up his weapons, and starts walking inland, turning to bard.  "So, where are you wanting to look first?"


----------



## Zhure (Apr 19, 2003)

Charlotte and Rallyn find safe and secure places to encamp near the boulders, while Mortimer and Lyrique begin a careful search to find a cave that can be exploited for shelter.

After only a few minutes, Mortimer and Lyrique find a shallow cave entrance at the waterline. The seawater laps against the edge and it appears as if it might be underwater during high tides. The cave isn't readily visible until one is right upon it; at least the early part appears to be waist high, but it goes much further in than the light carries.

Meanwhile, Keith, Paendaerig and Sildarin (carrying Slith), follow the gigantic tracks. The massive footprints going westward seem the most fresh, and the trio have little trouble staying alongside the path, moving stealthily along. The ground slopes upward and begins to get hilly rather quickly, with the trail meandering between the bases of the hills.

After turning a corner all three of the scouts stop quickly. The smoke from a woodfire can be smelled, along with cooking meat, all steaming out of an immense cave mouth. While none of the scouts have seen a hill giant before, the creature standing guard is almost certainly one. Hairy, tall and thickly muscled, it carries a wooden club taller than any two students of Drell combined. It seems to be some sort of sentry.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 19, 2003)

_Keith pauses and motions for the others to stay silent, he observes the giant for a few moment before retreating back some distsnce, just enough to put some distance between them... and the giant, and finally speaks... in a whisper,_ "Hmm... well, we know where the giants are..."

_Keith puts a marking on a tree, and tries to put the location to memory..._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 19, 2003)

Lyrique looks at the grotto and thinks back to the last one he was in. "There may be a safe place in there for us in case of emergancy. I would like to look further. Want to come?"


----------



## Jarval (Apr 20, 2003)

Mortimer pulls his _everburning torch_ out of his pack, and peers into the cave.

"Looks like it could make for good cover, if we need it.  I'm game for heading in for a look around if you are.  But I'd like to know how high the tide gets.  Belive me, you do not want to get trapped underwater underground."  He shivers from some memory, before moving a little way into the cave.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 21, 2003)

Lyrique wades into the water following Mortimer, He will have the staff of fire ready in his hands incase anything comes at them.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 21, 2003)

Lyrique and Mortimer begin a brief foray into the cave. The water along the floor is far too shallow to allow a boat to travel through. It's only a few inches deep in the deepest parts. Gravel fills the bottom and the water is very clear.

After only a few steps, the light coming from the entrance quickly fades, making the only source of illumination from Mortimer's heatless magical torch.

After about twenty winding yards, it's clear someone has been here before. Animalistic cave paintings adorn the walls. Anaurochs, six-legged cats and a host of odd-looking creatures make up the majority of the drawn menagerie, but there are "normal" beasts depicted as well. It's obvious these paintings are fairly recent, since the cave is very damp and probably wouldn't have protected ancient drawings.

* * * 

Keith blazes a mark on one of the trees, well below eye-level of the hill giant sentry. As he is marking the tree for later recognition, Paendaerig smells something oddly foul and earthy, like a wild carnivore. Just a short moment later, a large bear shuffles out of the doorway the sentry is standing in front of.

The hill giant reaches down and scratches the beast on the head. It grunts in a sort of pleasure then begins walking toward the woods in a slow shuffle.


----------



## Calim (Apr 21, 2003)

Paendaerig motions quietly to get Keith and Sildarin's attention that we have to move and move quick.  Then he starts headed not back to camp but 90 degrees away from it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 21, 2003)

Lyrique will search the cave. Is there anything the cave paintings say to the trained eye? Decipher Script: 11+ 10= 21 
He will also cast detect magic so he will spot anything magical while he searches.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 21, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *Paendaerig motions quietly to get Keith and Sildarin's attention that we have to move and move quick.  Then he starts headed not back to camp but 90 degrees away from it. *




_Keith nods and follows the gnome... keeping an eye on where the bear is, and follows the gnome, for the others to follow.. his blade now drawn and ready..._


----------



## Jarval (Apr 21, 2003)

Mortimer unslings his crossbow as he moves along side Lyrique to look at the paintings.

"Seems like we're not the only people to find this place.  Keep your blade handy."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 22, 2003)

_*A teddy bear, eh?*
Shut up, I'm trying to concentrate on staying away from its way and scent.
*Come on, it's just a bear. I bet I could beat it.*
Yeah, right._

Sildarin moves after the two other scouts.


----------



## Calim (Apr 22, 2003)

Paendaerig keeps moving and keeps looking back to check on the bear.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 22, 2003)

*The group near the hill giants' lair*
 Assuming you mean ninety degrees inland, rather than toward the ocean. 

As the small party tries to evade any possible pursuit, the terrain becomes rougher. No clear path is through the conifers. Fortunately, the harsh climate has left little undergrowth, so it's fairly easy to travel. Unfortunately, the undisturbed snow is leaving clear footprints as they travel. After only a few minutes travelling northeast, the temperature is obviously dropping, as the group gets farther from the relatively warm ocean.

*The group in the watery cave entrance*

The markings don't seem to be any sort of cryptic message, according to Lyrique's trained eyes. Most likely it's an artistic expression of some sort, perhaps relating the sorts of beasts the obviously primitive artist had seen.

No magical auras are visible - at least in this part of the cave.

As the group moves deeper into the cave, the water becomes more and more shallow, until it's a bare trickle along the floor. All of the water is now fresh water (though doesn't smell especially potable; but it isn't salt water) and the high tide marks have been left behind. 

Just as the trio pass the high-tide mark, the cave paintings cease.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 22, 2003)

"Interesting.  You'd have thought that you'd want to paint where you weren't trying to compete with the sea."  Mortimer holds the torch up high as he continues deeper into the cave.  "Not the driest of places, this.  I'd not want to camp in here for more than a night or two."


----------



## Jarval (Apr 22, 2003)

Oops, double post


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 22, 2003)

"At least it's something. We need better coverage than what we have outside. Lets get the others." The bard says


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 23, 2003)

"Mortimer, Lyrique," Charlotte says when the two return, "did you find anything?"


----------



## Velenne (Apr 24, 2003)

From his position near the others where they were huddled close for warmth, Travellios looks up as well, shining blue eyes meeting theirs.  

"Yes yes, do tell!  Don't keep us waiting in suspense!"


----------



## Jarval (Apr 24, 2003)

"Not all that much to tell."  Mortimer takes a seat on a convenient boulder.  "We found a cave a little way up the beach.  It's not the most hospitable of places, and the entrance floods at high tide, but it'll give us good cover from both the weather and any enemy scouts.  We won't be able to get the ship in there, and we've not been all the way back into it yet, but it looks OK."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2003)

_Keith pauses to look over his shoulder and makes another mark on the tree, just in case the group gets lost... he glances to his comrades,_ "I don't think it followed us..."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 24, 2003)

Keith,  Paendaerig and Sildarin move quietly through the woods, but their tracks are quite obvious. The unturned snow is almost impossible to travel through without leaving a clear trail. They're far enough away the bear and giant can no longer be perceived. No smell of smoke and no sounds reach the group.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 24, 2003)

"A cave?? Oh, excellent!  Anything is better than sleeping out here where .... well anything could come along while we sleep.  Best that one of you should stay out here and tell our scouts where we've gotten off to.  Please, please, lead on."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 24, 2003)

Glukma and Boromin will both volunteer to stay and wait for the scouting party.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2003)

_*We need to cover our tracks... lest we become fodder for the giants...*_

_Keith takes his long jacket, and wraps the arms of the jacket around his waist, allowing the rest to lay on the ground and hopefully drag snow on top of his steps to cover their trails..._

"We should travel in single file... I will take the rear... and hopefully this will help to somewhat mask our passing... not great, but it could at least confuse our nemeies if they choose to pursue..."


----------



## Calim (Apr 24, 2003)

"I have spent some time in the forest, go on cover your tracks, I will try to destroy these that we have already left."
Paendaerig will start back up the trail we have left trying to stay in the tracks left already.  About a minutes walk he will start going in a different direction then he was and walk this way for a while then do this for 2 more times in totally random directions, then he will try and find a branch that may have broke under the weight of the snow and he will start trying to obliterate the tracks headed in the original direction.  Once this is achieved he will try and get back to camp leaving as little of trace as possible.

_Wilderness lore and hide and move silently again I think _


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 25, 2003)

Realizing what Keith is doing, Sildarin decides to help. But instead of taking off his cloak and offering it, he conjures a heavy blanket to existence using _sudden minor creation_. He then offers the blanket to Keith.
All this he does without uttering a word.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Realizing what Keith is doing, Sildarin decides to help. But instead of taking off his cloak and offering it, he conjures a heavy blanket to existence using sudden minor creation. He then offers the blanket to Keith.
> All this he does without uttering a word. *




_Keith takes the blanket and nods..._

"Thank you, Sildarin," _he takes the rear, and speaks,_ "I think we should try and head back for now... before we get ourselves lost."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 26, 2003)

The trio in the woods begin masking their trail with the blanket conjured by Sildarin. After a few minutes, it's obvious no one is following.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 26, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *The trio in the woods begin masking their trail with the blanket conjured by Sildarin. After a few minutes, it's obvious no one is following. *




_Keith tries to make his way back to the camp, to find the others, and report what they found..._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 26, 2003)

Lyrique will lead the way for the others to get to the cave. Along the way he will check the map to see if there is a marking for it on the map. It seems to big for the Orcs to have missed.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 26, 2003)

Mortimer waits with Glukma and Boromin for the search party to return.  After all, it's probably better if they've got someone with them who knows were the cave is.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 28, 2003)

Sildarin, Keith and Paendaerig easily make it back to the longboat and the impromptu camp where Mortimer, Glukma and Boromin are waiting.

Lyrique's search of the map shows no sign of the cave. It's possible the orcs never explored the island in great detail; it's also possible the cave was so well known, it was never marked.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2003)

"Well we found the giants... or at least one of their abodes... though we made haste to not tarry long... where is Charlotte?" _Keith looks around, trying to get a good grasp of the scene..._


----------



## Jarval (Apr 28, 2003)

"Charlotte's gone with the others to check out a cave we found a little way along the beach.  It'll stop us from being spotted, and more importantly by the sounds of your sighting, it's too small for a giant to get into."  Mortimer stands from his rock and heads off along the beach.  "If you follow me, I'll take you there.  Other than the giants, any other signs of life?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2003)

"A bear, with the giants..." _Keith replied, as he followed,_ "But no signs of the orcs, though I admit, we did not investigate the whole of the island."


----------



## Calim (Apr 28, 2003)

Paendaerig quietly follows after them all.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 30, 2003)

Quickly splashing through the shallow cave (some of the taller members of the group have to duck down in places), the assemblage of Drell students pass through the entrance without difficulty. Finally, everyone is together near the primitive cave drawings.  Described earlier...

Assuming the group wants to travel deeper in the cave....

The cave widens up a lot, and there's much more room to walk. The water -which is still a trickle - slowly becomes more dank and filthy as the group clambers higher. After awhile, it becomes obvious this is some sort of oubliette.

 Not much today, bad week at work, and started a new RL campaign. Hopefully tomorrow will have a lot more.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2003)

_Keith places a hand on Charlotte's shoulder, and fills in the rest of the party on their findings,_ "Hmmph, dank and dark, but it may provide shelter, depending on how high the tide comes in..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 30, 2003)

Sorry about the lack of posting... I'm still having problems at home, after I thought they went away... thanks for the help earlier, Jarval 

"But if the tide comes in to high, then we can't stay here." Charlotte says. "By the way, Keith, did you and the others find anything while you were out scouting?"


----------



## Zhure (May 1, 2003)

A crawling sound comes from the area of the cave everyone has already traversed, punctuated by heavy, labored breathing. It's obviously a humanoid, on all fours, barely able to move. 

[OOC: insert time for everyone to react + evil grin]


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2003)

_Crap.
*What? It's obviously big and can't manouver. You'll just blast it away before it can touch anybody.*
I don't have anything to blast with.
*That's not my fault, is it.*_

Sildarin draws his ferroplasmic bow and nocks an arrow ready.


----------



## Jarval (May 1, 2003)

"As far as I can tell, we're above the high tide line now."  Mortimer turns quickly at the sound behind the group, lifting his torch high in an attempt to better illuminate the creature.  He quietly draws his rapier, lifting the blade to a guard position.

"OK, any ideas as to who or what this beastie is?"  Mortimer calls out across to the creature (in Common).  "Who are you, and what brings you to this place?"


Initiative: 7 + 12 = 19,
To Hit (if the creature attacks): 5 + 10 = 15,
Damage: 1 + 3 = 4.


----------



## Calim (May 1, 2003)

Paendaerig readies his bow while trying to discern what it is they might be facing.


_init = 12_ 
_holding action to figure out friend or foe_


----------



## Tokiwong (May 1, 2003)

_*OOC:* Keith rolled an 11 for Initiative plus his bonus comes out to 19, he will wait, and see what happens but is ready._

_Keith draws his blade, and moves to place himself in front of Charlotte and the sound,_ "Be ready..." _he whispers to his allies, and takes a slightly crouched stance, poised for anything, aespexially after seeing the giants..._


----------



## Zhure (May 2, 2003)

The figure crawls a half-step forward, further into the torchlight, one hand raised. Weakly, a familiar voice calls out, "It's the damned hay-drow what done me," the voice croaks. Barely recognizeable under a multitude of bruises and obviously broken bones, the dwarven innkeeper,  Boromin collapses after this brief speech. 

He's wearing the suit of armor he brought onboard the longboat, but his axe and shield are missing. Having delivered his short message, Boromin appears to have passed out, face down in the putrid water.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 2, 2003)

*That damned drow! I knew we shouldn't have trusted it!*_

Keith scowls, moving and kneels next to Boromin, trying to see what injuries he has sustained, and if there is anyway, to save him,_ "Looks like our good friend Glukma, has other intentions..." _he says in his normal calm demeanor..._

_*OOC:* I am correct in believing Glukma is the half-drow right?_


----------



## Calim (May 2, 2003)

"This was a nice place to visit, but a no longer safe place to be.  If he was followed by whoever jumped him or whoever jumped him went to get help they still know where we are, in a cave with only one discernible entrance or exit so far, which happen to be one in the same."

Paendaerig will continue keeping a watch with his weapon at the ready.


----------



## Jeremy (May 2, 2003)

Rallyn heaves a sigh.  _Some guard you are..  Off sleeping while people under your care are being beaten to death.  Well done.

*He could have been under something's control...*

Yeah.  Sure.  I'll be a lot of drow say that, looks like his human parents didn't have quite enough influence on him.  If he rats us out we're going to get squished._


----------



## Zhure (May 2, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *[OOC: I am correct in believing Glukma is the half-drow right? *




 Affirmative


----------



## Velenne (May 2, 2003)

Travellios ceases his prattling when the sound reaches his ears.  He peers into the darkness, elven eyes scarcely making out his new sea chanty friend...or old sea chanty friend by the looks of it.

"Oh my. *tsk* One can never trust c...half drow, " he had nearly said 'commoners' but graciously caught himself.  The noble elf steps over the body without even giving an inspection and squints into the darkness, "Even a half-drow can see far better in this cave than most of us.  It may be wise to bring forth more light."


----------



## Dalamar (May 2, 2003)

Sildarin goes over to Boromin to see if he is still alive. If he is, he'll manifest _empathic transfer_ and take 6 points of damage from him.


----------



## Jarval (May 2, 2003)

Mortimer moves forward, sword at the ready.  "It'll have taken Boromin some time to catch up with us, so who knows where Glukma is now.  As Travellios says, it might be an idea to get some more lights ready.  And to get out of this cave, unless we can find another exit."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 3, 2003)

Lyrique, who had been staring at himself reflected in the cave water looks up and begins to sing 

inspire courage  Preform skill 16 + 13 = 29


----------



## Zhure (May 3, 2003)

Boromin quickly rallies when Sildarin heals him. He springs to his feet, as if completely better. "That did the trick, lad! Amazing! I really need to learn to do that meself."

Turning to the group, Boromin begins to explain. "I was having a chat with Glukma. He's a strange lad, but I've known him for well o'er a couple of years. Not a lot in dwarf terms, but enough for a student passing through to gain a wee bit of respect. He was always polite, even considering his... mixed... heritage. I kind of trusted him. And that makes me madder than having a swarm of hornets nesting in a beard!

"Well, he seemed off-put by my small talk, so I told him to cheer up and his face changed, like someone else was looking out through his eyes, a stranger I'd never seen and he began to pummel me. Hit me so hard through me armor, I think he cracked me ribs, and a dwarf's ribs are stout as the limestone skeleton of the world! It felt like I was under a smithy's hammer, it did.

"After about a dozen punches and kicks, I managed to get me shield in between us, and he splintered it with a kick from his shin, then brought the same foot up over me head and that was the last thing I saw for awhile, save stars. The only person I ever saw move like that was Palasant, and if anything, Glukma was faster. Most amazing thing I ever saw.

"I must've been out for only a few minutes, but he must've thought I was dead. I saw him standing, talking to a creepy looking shadowy blob. Looked like it was made of ink, all liquid and no bones. It burbled something at him, he laughed, and then stepped into the shade of one o' the pines out near the longboat and vanished like he'd never been there."

Boromin scrapes some of the filth off of himself. "I knew where you'd come, so I tried to get here fast as I could. I wanted t'warn you that Glukma was hiding something and off kilter."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 3, 2003)

*Off-kilter indeed, he is a drow... no matter the heritage...*_

Keith nods,_ "You have done well Boromin, you survived, and now we know we have an enemy that knows perhaps all that we know, if not more... I don't like being set-up, we need to get out of this cave!"

_Keith walks towards the entrance, taking great care to peak out before just charging out, using his elven vision to scan the area, and see if anything is amiss...

Spot check of 13 total._


----------



## Dalamar (May 3, 2003)

Sildarin shudders as the pain of breaking ribs runs through him. He hadn't had time to bring up a  buffer for the damage and thus took the hit of it. Though there was no outward sign of damage, Sildarin almost buckled over, gasping for breath. A few seconds pass before he regains himself.

_*You really shouldn't be doing that for yourself.*
He needed it, I didn't know how long he could survive. If I had slowed down to vigorate myself, he could've died._

HP: 15/21, PP: 16/20


----------



## Jarval (May 3, 2003)

"Sounds like Glukma isn't to blame for this.  Sounds like magic to me."  Mortimer worriedly scours the darkness around him, searching for any signs of approaching danger.  "And I really don't like the sound of that shadow-thing you saw.  That's going to be trouble, I'll wager."

Listen: 0 + 16 = 16, Spot: 5 + 7 = 13


----------



## Zhure (May 4, 2003)

Mortimer notices nothing unexpected within the dank, smelly cave system. The water is filled with offal - it almost appears as if it were run-off from some gigantic garbage pit.

 I'll be back Monday or perhaps late Sunday night.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 4, 2003)

Lyrique looks at Mortimer and says, "Hey.. Could this be linked with the Orc camp? Maybe their waste disposal system? Could we use it to get to them?"


----------



## Jarval (May 4, 2003)

"Sound thinking."  Mortimer nods at Lyrique.  "If it does, we might be able to avoid a hell of a lot of trouble.  Anyone want to join me in a wade through some rubbish?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 4, 2003)

_Keith nods, though not happy with the decision..._ "Then lets go, Boromin, use your dwarf vision to be our guide... through the muck and darkness."


----------



## Jeremy (May 5, 2003)

"Yich.  I'm with you."  _My poor nasal passages.._


----------



## Velenne (May 5, 2003)

_A wade through rubbish!?  Surely he jests....no, no I can see he plainly does not.  By the Gleaming Blade of Corellan, these orcs will PAY for making me wade through garbage!_

"Ah, so good to see you back on your feet, Boromin.  Some had thought you lost, but I can see that it takes more than a few punches and kicks to keep a good dwarf down.  Shall we be about this mucky endeavor then?"


----------



## Calim (May 5, 2003)

"Aye, let's be about this then."  Paendaerig is still keeping watch bow drawn just in case.


----------



## Dalamar (May 5, 2003)

Sildarin silently follows the others. Those that look at him, will notice that he is holding his chest.


----------



## Zhure (May 6, 2003)

Boromin looks almost too pleased to be chosen as the lead to foray deeper into the foul-swelling watery cave. He makes sure and steady progresses, loudly calling back warnings when his keen dwarven eyes pick out minor pitfalls, or particularly odius bits of offal.

After a few hundred feet the water runs a little bit deeper and it becomes clear this isn't the run-off from any orcish camp. The sheer size of some of the waste material - for lack of a better term - indicates giants are the source of this sewage.

Floating amidst the disgusting flotsam is a discarded set of wooden cutlery, broken and splintered. The fork alone is over a foot long.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 6, 2003)

_Keith wrinkles his nose..._ "It is safe to assume, that we are in close proximity to the giants... a place we do not wish to be... perhaps we should turn back..."


----------



## Jarval (May 6, 2003)

"I'm with you there, Keith."  Mortimer looks at the fork with a cautious eye.  "Orcs are one thing, but giants are quite another.  We'd need a good army at our backs before I'd want to try and tackle them."

He turns around to head back, but notices Sildarin clutching his chest.  "Are you well?  You look like you need a healer."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 7, 2003)

"I agree with you all. Lets quit this place before something unspeakable floats down our way." Lyrique says with a look of pure disgust.


----------



## Zhure (May 7, 2003)

Well, unspeakable things already floated by, but, since they were unspeakable, I didn't mention them.

I assume everyone wants to retreat back to the cove then?


----------



## Dalamar (May 7, 2003)

"I'm... I'm okay, don't worry..."
Sildarin relaxes his hand, not having even noticed that he still held his chest like he had suffered from the strike instead of Boromin.
"It's nothing..."


----------



## Jarval (May 7, 2003)

"If you're sure."  Mortimer looks at Sildarin with concern.  "But we don't want you keeling over on us.  If you're hurt, get help."  He pats Sildarin on the shoulder as he wades past, heading for the fresher air of the cove.


----------



## Dalamar (May 8, 2003)

Sildarin smiles a weak smile.
"...yeah..."
He waits for the others to pass and again takes the rear of the group.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 8, 2003)

"Yeah don't die, we still have a use for you Sildarin," _Keith replies making his way for the entrance,_ "looks like we got more searching to do tommorow."


----------



## Dalamar (May 8, 2003)

_A use for me? He says it like I was an object.
*I believe he thinks you a useful tool*
That could be it, he feels cold and calculating.
*That's an understatement!*_


----------



## Jeremy (May 8, 2003)

> *"Yeah don't die, we still have a use for you Sildarin," Keith replies.*




_What?  And we'll let him die if he decides we don't have a use for him...  Talk about back-handed._

Rallyn steps around a mess as big as he is to slap Sildarin on the back, well, lower back at least.  He winks up at him, "Nothing huh?  You mean you didn't just take someone else's beating for them again?  Hang in there Sildarin, we need heroes like you.  Remember?  All that "Heroes of Drell" talk?  That was about you too."

Rallyn steps in something he'd rather not have..  "Aw, come on...  Let's get out of this filth."


----------



## Dalamar (May 8, 2003)

Sildarin looks down at the gnome, actually smiling a little.
"I did that... and will probably quite a few times more..."

_It's good to remember not all are like Keith.
*Yeah, some of them are worse.*
You're being unfair.
*Serves you well for not warming up towards any of them. Especially the females, well, female at the moment.*_


----------



## Zhure (May 8, 2003)

The journey back to the cove is uneventful, but the group is watchful nonetheless. Once outside, it's begun to get a little darker and colder than before. In fact, the only real warmth is coming from the relatively warmer waters of the ocean.


Once outside, the bloody signs of Glukma and Boromin's brief struggles are evident. Glukma's tracks can clearly be seen walking to the shadowy recesses of a bundle of pine trees, then ends abruptly.


----------



## Jeremy (May 8, 2003)

Ocean or no ocean, Rallyn has to get that smell out of his sensitive nose, he takes a quick rough wash in the warm ocean current, being careful to stay in the shallows within sight.


----------



## Calim (May 8, 2003)

Paendaerig looks around at the tracks trying to discern where Glukma might have gone.  "Hey I am going to look around over here."  He says quietly to anyone within earshot.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 8, 2003)

_Keith pauses at the campsite, and then cleans himself off in the waters, sighing,_ "Humph, I am glad Rallyn can be so diplomatic with your sensitive feelings Sildarin, but you will need to toughen up some, and stop acting like a scared little child.  I don't mean to be gruff, but if you have a problem with me or anyone then say it, if you are hurt, and need assistance, let us know, but your little scared child act, is annoying, and counter-productive.  We should not have to molly coddle you," _ Keith takes a seat._

"I don't tell people what they like to here, I tell them what they need to here, and I hope you would do the same," _Keith looks up,_ "Your a hero, start acting like you have a pair, this little scared kid act is annoying."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 8, 2003)

Lyrique who is washing near Sildarin says In elvish "Enough. Keith you are a pompus windbag and a poor excuse for a sentient life form. Sildarin has been holding back complaining about his injuries because they weren't even his! He healed Boromin without even questioning doing so and you have the audasity to berate him for it! And lets talk bravery... Where were you when we all were fighting to save the Academy? Sildarin swan out to the longboat and single handedly took out an Orc. YOU appeared 'magicly' after all the work was done. NEVER talk to anyone of my friends like that again or you will find out how powerful I am." Lyrique simply stares at Keith waiting for a responce.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 8, 2003)

_Keith looks to Lyrique,_ "Now who is being pompous, oh powerful Lyrique, I can see that Sildarin cannot speak for himself, but you feel the need to awe me with your power...  I say what I see, where was I, I had lost my way, and not finding sight of my _comrades_ did what I could, I had my own travails, my own battles, perhaps not as grand as yours, mighty Lyrique, but I had my own tests..."

_Keith stood,_ "I will say what I like, when I like, I have nothing against Sildarin, outside of his meakishness, and the suspsicion that he holds a grudge aginst my personage, for whatever percieved slight there may be."

"I am well aware of the fact that he helped, Boromin, but if we were attacked, and he was injured, and none knew how grievously he could have been a liaibility, especially with giants out and about, mighty Lyrique, perhaps since you are so powerful why don't you posture towards them, and not me, for certainly they are your enemy, and not I," _Keith responds, looking back to Lyrique._


----------



## Jeremy (May 8, 2003)

Rallyn finishes washing and wades back to help the others investigate the area where Glukma's tracks disappear.

_*They are both right you know.*_  Karenia offered.

Rallyn rolls his eyes as he gains secure footing ashore.  _Do you have to take up for everyone?  Keith may be right that Sildarin could do with a little more regard for himself, but being aggravated with Sildarin's personality is his own problem and he should get over it.  And Lyrique, while he is acting on good intentions, is just prolonging the issue.  We have more important things to deal with than either of their ego's._

"They could go on for half an hour without accomplishing anything," he mutters aloud as he reaches the rest of the group.

_We've got more important things to do.  Like saving our lives and those of our families and friends.  No pressure.._


----------



## Jarval (May 8, 2003)

"Ever the diplomat, my friend, ever the diplomat."  Mortimer rolls his eyes at Keith's rebuttal of Sildarin, ignoring the subsequent argument in Elvish.  _I really need to brush up on my languages.  I don't have the first idea what they're going on about..._

Mortimer wades a little way out into the warm sea water, trying to clean himself up a little.  "Gods know, I'll be in no hurry to do that again."  He mutters to himself.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 9, 2003)

"You forget yourself. All you have proven yourself to be is a petty thug. I may be grandstanding just a bit but at least I take people for who thay are and not who they aught to be in my eyes I treat them as equils. You excluded from that statement as you have proven that you are not worth the effort." Lyrique sees the others have noticed their argument and says "This is not over. I will not allow you to berate people to make yourself feel important." Lyrique sits down and tries to calm himself.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 9, 2003)

_Keith replies in elven,_ "Just shut up and sit down, this petty argument of clashing egos is boring me, I have nothing to prove to you, Lyrique."

_Keith stays standing, waiting to see what happens,_ "two things can happen here Lyrique we fight amongst ourselves, and weaken our team, or we put this aside, I have nothing against you, lets not make this personal."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 9, 2003)

"Keith, after this situation is dealt with we will have a discussion of how to treat people in the world outside your pathetic excuse for a world view. But you are right in the fact that this should not be discussed here." Lyrique addresses the others in common "My friends excuse my behavior. I have issues with bullies and have reacted badly to one." He looks pointedly at Keith than changes the topic "So what do we do about the villagers? Gods knows what is happening to them. I say we start a search party tomorrow and scour the edges of the island. what do you all think?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 9, 2003)

_Keith nods..._ "I think I said that aready, but yes we do need to start searching again, tommorow, and a bully, you jest, I only said what I said, because I beleive it is true, if he disagrees then fine, but I apologize if I am not allowed to have my own opinion, Lyrique..."


----------



## Zhure (May 9, 2003)

The water is only relatively warm; it's still icy-cold to bathe in. It does, however, easily rid all the bathers of any remnants from the caves.

Paendaerig's examination of the tracks shows them quite evident in the snow, then disappearing instantly, as if Glukma _teleported_ or used similar magics.

 Continue your conversation(s) or take actions whenever you're ready.

Experience = 500 (I find PbP to be a very slow medium, so I tend to give out random chunks of XP occasionally.


----------



## Dalamar (May 9, 2003)

Sildarin lets the arguing go on around him, trying to ignore it as much as possible (which is difficult as it is spoken in his native language).
After getting out of the water, Sildarin manifests _sudden minor creation_ creating a thick blanket as big as he can muster. He then cuts a piece fitting for himself with the blade added to his rapier's handgrip.
"We don't want to catch a cold."

Tries to find a tree that could hold his weight in a comfortable position in it.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 9, 2003)

_Keith nods, seeing Sildarin settle down,_ "I will take the first watch," _Keith stands at the edge of the camplight, and watches the scenery..._


----------



## Jarval (May 9, 2003)

"Do you want any company on watch?"  Mortimer asks Keith.  "If we've got a mind-controlled drow and some shadow creature on the loose, it might be an idea to have more than one of us awake at any given moment."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 9, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *"Do you want any company on watch?"  Lorcan asks Keith.  "If we've got a mind-controlled drow and some shadow creature on the loose, it might be an idea to have more than one of us awake at any given moment." *




_Keith glanced over his shoulder,_ "if you don't mind being on duty with a thug and a bully, then be my guest, I would appreciate the help."


----------



## Jarval (May 9, 2003)

Mortimer winces at Keith's answer.  He takes a seat beside Keith, and speaks to the elf quietly.

"We've got off to a bad start, you and I.  I'm sure none of use, not even Lyrique, regard you as a thug or a bully, but we all feel a little protective of Sildarin.  He's a brave lad, but painfully shy, and we're just trying to show that we trust him and appreciate his company."  Mortimer pauses, then offers his hand to Keith, shaking the elf's hand firmly if Keith doesn't object.  "I agree with you that we shouldn't fight among ourselves, and I'd like to make a fresh start.  I know for one that I've not really given you the easiest time since you showed up."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 9, 2003)

_Keith shook his hand, but stayed silent for a long moment, perhaps several minutes,_ "I know you are wondering the same thing, where was I, I really don't know, one moment I was with you guys, another moment, I found myself on the beach... I lied back there, but I did not know what else to say, It troubles me that I have no recollection of what happened, and what transpired."

_Keith took a seat, and began to sharpen his already sharp blade,_ "I am not going to discount Sildarin's bravery, I have a probem with seeing visible weakness, I was trained to supress such things, it irks me to see it so visibly, and diplomacy was not a skill I was ever blessed with."

_Keith took a rock, and tossed it into the trees,_ "I didn't expect a warm reception, so no need to be sorry, if I have to earn respect, I am willing to do so, I only have two concerns right now, saving these villagers, and protecting those dear to me," _Keith glanced over his shoulder at Charlotte, and then turned to Mortimer,_ "but again thanks for the company, I much prefer this to being alone, I have been alone a long time..."

*But I don't have to be anymore...*


----------



## Zhure (May 10, 2003)

Give me a watch order, if you're going to set camp.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 10, 2003)

Lyrique will take last watch. He will also spend time at the beach during the 2nd watch trying to catch some fish for breakfast. He only needs 4 hours of sleep so he has the extra time.
and no... he has no skill at fishing. He'll use monster summoning 1 to call forth a celestial hawk who will catch the fish. it will not last long but all they need is a few fish.


----------



## Dalamar (May 11, 2003)

Sildarin can take the second watch.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 11, 2003)

_Keith will rest after his first watch for 4 hours, and the remain on the rest of the watches._


----------



## Jarval (May 12, 2003)

Mortimer will take first watch with Keith, then sleep.  Unlike the elves, he needs a solid eight hours to not be grumpy the following morning


----------



## Zhure (May 12, 2003)

The night is bitter cold, enough so only everyone huddled together near the sea-shore makes it survivable. Without a fire, there's little chance the group can live for more than a few days in this bitter climate.

During the first watch, the sounds of a large woodland creature can be heard somewhat to the north. Whatever it is snuffles around, makes some grunting noises, then wanders off.

The rest of the night passes uneventfully.


----------



## Jarval (May 12, 2003)

"Gods, but I'll be glad to get out of here!"  Mortimer stretches his stiff muscles from a cold night's sleep.  "So, what's the plan for today?  We can't sleep outdoors like that again."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 12, 2003)

_Keith stands,_ "We scout again, we know where the giants are, now we have to find the orcs, I wonder where we are on that map, that may help us get to where we need to go."


----------



## Velenne (May 12, 2003)

"I say, the way you spoke of the giant and his bear was curious.  I know that giants are not typically prone to fondness or affection, being more brutish than loving.  They are also rarely of the inclination and ability to tame a wild beast.  Perhaps the orcs delienated the map as warning.  Perhaps this giant may be an ally.  The enemy of our enemy as it were.  We might pursue some sort of communication -mental or written as resources dictate of course.  What do you all think of that?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 12, 2003)

"If you speak Giant, then we can work that, but if he tries to turn us to paste... then we may be in a word, screwed.  I think that sounds like a good idea, we should split up, some go scout out the orcs, while the rest of us try to plan a meeting with these giants, only if they seem tolerable... any of you decent at diplomacy, I would rather we try to be up front but at the same time mask what numbers and capabilities we have."


----------



## Calim (May 13, 2003)

"I have no love for Giants, so if you would not mind putting me on the team to scout for the orcs." 

_Yes lets go talk to the nice giant who has a pet bear that I would be an after dinner mint for._


----------



## Calim (May 13, 2003)

"Sildarin a word with you please?"

Paendaerig will motion him to come over or if he still looks like he is hurt badly he will go to him.

"I have something a little bit weird I guess I would say in my pack that may make you feel better.  It is a specially charmed arrow that heals instead of hurts but it must strike to work."

Paendaerig will reach into his backpack and pull out a funny looking arrow and hand it to Sildarin.

"I have but five of these and one who will take the injury of another as his own is an honorable man.  I would like you to have this one."  

Paendaerig hands Sildarin the arrow of Cure light wounds and walks off back to where he was sitting.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 13, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"I have no love for Giants, so if you would not mind putting me on the team to scout for the orcs."
> 
> Yes lets go talk to the nice giant who has a pet bear that I would be an after dinner mint for. *




_Keith nods,_ "You come with me little gnome, we will scout the rest of the island for the orcs, I for one want to see where the citizens are being held..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 13, 2003)

"Paendaerig. I have a Potion of Tongues. Would you like me to come along?" Lyrique says.


----------



## Calim (May 13, 2003)

"If you don't mind getting dirty,  Lyrique."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 13, 2003)

"Heh! As long as I can get clean afterwards.... I'm good." Lyrique smirks. _Gods do they think I'm that much of a priss?_ "I'm sure I can hold my own. Lead the way Keith."


----------



## Jarval (May 13, 2003)

"I'll go with the scouting party.  Diplomacy's not my strong suit."  Mortimer shoulders his pack.  "I'm not sure of the wisdom of letting the giants know we're here.  If I recall correctly, the orcs kidnapped our people to give the giants something non-orc to snack on."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 13, 2003)

Lyrique looks at Mortimer and shakes his head. "Thank you. I forgot about that. I was so focused on my parentsa and rescuing them from the Orcs that I forgot the reason the Orcs took our people. Lets find out how many giants there are and see if there is anything we can do about them." Lyrique hands the potion over to Mortimer. "Use this when you get there if you need to. I have all the stealth ability of a bull in plate armor so I will not be going."


----------



## Jeremy (May 13, 2003)

Rallyn mutters, "Some how I don't think the people the orcs came to sell our families too as _food_ are going to want to play nice with other nibblets."

He stands up, brushing himself off and trying to restore some feeling to his frozen nose, "No diplomacy for me, thank you."

_*But...*

Don't even Kari, not on this._


----------



## Zhure (May 13, 2003)

I think I've been awake too long with too little sleep. Who has decided to go on a scouting party for the orcs and who has decided to go to speak with the giants? (4 hours of sleep in 36 hours; longest "weekend" of my life. I'm relieved to be going back to work tonight. Hopfeully I'll be more cognitive after another day's rest.)


----------



## Tokiwong (May 13, 2003)

_Keith nods, and looks to his group,_ "Rallyn, Paendaerig, Lyrique, and Mortimer are with me, the rest of you, check out the giants, use your judgement, and don't put yourselves in needless danger... lets go."

_Keith leads the scout group into the woods..._


----------



## Dalamar (May 13, 2003)

"T-thank you..."
Sildarin is genuinely surprised for Paenderig's gift. He places it carefully to the quiver along with the rest of his arrows.


----------



## Jeremy (May 16, 2003)

Rallyn nods, takes up his spear, and follows.  "You guys be careful ok?---  Sildarin?  Let's swap psi stones so we have at--"

*Thanks for asking.*

Rallyn stumbles for a moment as Karenia's chiding voice chimes in, "--Sorry, at least some way of reaching each other.  --That is if it's ok with you and your companion?"

_Sorry Kari, didn't mean to be rude.  But it is necessary._


----------



## Dalamar (May 16, 2003)

_*Give another rundown of who is going with Rallyn's group will ya.*
Rallyn, Paenderig, Keith, Lyrique and Mortimer. Why?
*We've only got one female in the group and you're going to get me away from her!! You gotta be kidding me!*
Slith, I'm not asking-
*Good, 'cause I ain't going!*
I'm not asking you to, I'm telling you to.
*I'm begging you... I'll crawl on my knees... I'll do anything, but don't get me away from the only female in miles.*
You know, you might run into a group of natives... you do remember that those have a habit of dressing scarcely, don't you?
*I'M IN!!*
That's what I thought._

Ending his internal dialogue, Sildarin takes Slith down from his shoulder and hands him to Rallyn.
"Make sure he doesn't run away."


----------



## Jeremy (May 16, 2003)

"Will do, take care of her too."  Rallyn answers.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 16, 2003)

"If we're set," Charlotte says, "then let's go see what we can learn from the giants, and if they could be of any help to us."

Sorry I haven't been posting lately.  I dropped behind a little bit, and haven't been posting b/c I haven't had the time to read through what I missed.  I'll try to catch up this weekend.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 16, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"If we're set," Charlotte says, "then let's go see what we can learn from the giants, and if they could be of any help to us."
> *




_Keith nods,_ "Alright, be careful Charlotte, all of you, lets go... we have much to do, and many lives depend on our success.  And remember don't do anything foolish."

_Keith leads the scout team to find the orcs..._


----------



## Zhure (May 17, 2003)

*Rallyn (with Slith), Paenderig, Keith, Lyrique and Mortimer - orcs*

Travelling westward, the ground is more rugged and there are far fewer game trails than had been seen earlier, toward the hill giant lair.

The oddest thing about the journey is the silence. A complete absence of birds and small mammals makes the land eerily quiet. No small creatures flutter in the underbrush, and it's obviously too cold for insects. The thick blankets of snow make this silence even more pronounced.

For awhile, Kari is in direct contact with Rallyn, but after only an hour or two, the tenous contact abruptly stops - the range is too far.  But long enough to get the following paragraph's information.

*Charlotte, Sildarin (with Kari), and Travellios - giants*
Going back toward where the hill giants were last seen takes only a short while. As before, there's a "guard" standing outside, idly picking his nose, while looking terribly bored. There's no sign of the bear that was seen on the last visit there. He doesn't seem aware of anyone else's presence.

-edit- east/west error fixed


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 17, 2003)

"So," Charlotte says in a low voice, "how do we want go about this?  Travellios, are you any good at negotiation?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 17, 2003)

"It's quiet. I don't feel safe here. Are any of you woodsmen?" Lyrique whispers to his traveling companions. "What could cause the animals to desert the area on mass like this?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 17, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *"It's quiet. I don't feel safe here. Are any of you woodsmen?" Lyrique whispers to his traveling companions. "What could cause the animals to desert the area on mass like this?" *




_Keith glances over his shoulder to Lyrique,_ "Fear, and death I would suppose... and orcs are known for both.  Stay low, but we press on..."

_Keith marks a tree, and continues along the way._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 17, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Keith glances over his shoulder to Lyrique, "Fear, and death I would suppose... and orcs are known for both.  Stay low, but we press on..."
> 
> Keith marks a tree, and continues along the way. *



"I don't think so Keith. As foul and evil as Orcs are there would still have to be a greater power here to effect a forest like this. Damn me for my not following in Mother's footsteps. I should have been a mage. Maybe then I would understand this better." Lyrique wraps himself tighter in his winter cloak knowing all to well that he is not shivering from the cold.


----------



## Dalamar (May 17, 2003)

*Giant group*

_*You lied to me! There's definately no natives in here, much less scarcely clad ones! I should've known you had something up yu-*_
The connection breaks between them.
_Finally._

Sildarin whispers to the others.
"The others are over a mile from us... we don't have contact..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 17, 2003)

"Thank you, Sildarin." Charlotte says, glancing at the elf over her shoulder.  She then returns her gaze to Travellios, shakes her head, and turns to face Sildarin. "Any ideas on what to do?"


----------



## Calim (May 18, 2003)

Paendaerig is looking around trying to make sure that if anyone is seen or heard it is not him.  While looking he also is looking for dinner to feed this group, _using his wilderness lore_.


----------



## Zhure (May 18, 2003)

*Rallyn (with Slith), Paenderig, Keith, Lyrique and Mortimer - orcs *

Paenderig manages to find some edible roots and some quasi-palatable bark, but there's little in the way of game to be found for food. The lack of food might be due to the cold wastes that surround the island, but that certainly doesn't explain the absence of birds. 

Water is easily had by melting snow, although it's not the safest way to acquire it. Perhaps later at a camping site, a small fire could be used to boil some of the frozen water.

Lyrique doesn't sense any magical presence making the land inhospitable so much as it's frigid nature. Or maybe some raving creatures have already eaten all flesh there is to eat.

*Charlotte, Sildarin (with Kari), and Travellios - giants*
[color= blue]Still waiting for more posts. [/color]


----------



## Dalamar (May 18, 2003)

"I... I have a tattoo.. which can make one invisible... Maybe the one of us with the lightest foot should take it... and sneak in."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2003)

_Keith pats the gnome on his head..._ "Good work, this should help sustain us for now.  Everyone stay alert, I do not like the silence, and I may I have to agree with Lyriqe on this, this effect seems to be something far darker than just orcs.  Perhaps if one of you could use your magic or psychic powers to sense for any anomolies that may help..."

_Keith glances to his companions._


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 18, 2003)

"That'll probably be you." Charlotte says, and looks to where the giants are. "However, we are trying to talk to them, not trick them..."

She pauses for a moment. "Alright, here's the plan.  Travellios, you talk to them.  I'll stay back here, and if anything goes wrong, I'll blast one of them with some psionic flame, then come in swinging with my rapier.  I'm heavily armored, so I should be able to take them on if they get vicious.  Sildarin, if they do go bad, I want you to use that tattoo of yours and try to find the others, and tell them that we got attacked."

"Sound like a plan?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2003)

_*OOC:* That is the kind of woman I like... hmm but I just get this feeling that Charlotte is under-estimating her foe _


----------



## Dalamar (May 18, 2003)

"I'm... I'm sorry to disagree... but I don't think... think I'll be of best use running for the others... we'd be back too late..."
Lots of guts, coming from Sildarin. Yet he still has the habit of blushing and diverting his gaze from those he speaks to.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 18, 2003)

Lyrique smiles at he and Keith agreeing on anything. "I'll Try a song to sense magical rythems once we're closer to the Orcs. I almost hate to think what the others might be faceing. But I think I'm of better use here." He hold tight on to the Staff of Fire and Hopes the Mage Travellios remembers the words of power to use the wand of fireballs.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 18, 2003)

Charlotte is silent for a moment, thinking.

"Alright, you've got a point... running for help would do little good.  If the giants are hostile, then, perhaps you can provide some additional firepower from the rear?"


----------



## Jarval (May 19, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *"Perhaps if one of you could use your magic or psychic powers to sense for any anomolies that may help..."
> 
> Keith glances to his companions.*



"You're looking at the wrong chap for that kind of stuff.  I'm as mundane as they come."  Mortimer grins.  "Rallyn, you or that crystal of Sildarin's have any tricks up your sleeves?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 19, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *"You're looking at the wrong chap for that kind of stuff.  I'm as mundane as they come."  Mortimer grins.  "Rallyn, you or that crystal of Sildarin's have any tricks up your sleeves?" *




"As am I..." _Keith replied._

*Terribly mundane for an elf... terribly mundane.*


----------



## Jeremy (May 19, 2003)

Rallyn shakes his head, "Not my field of expertise, I deal better with concrete tasks, the abstract is a little out of my range."

He looks at the psi stone he carries, "And unfortunately, until I'm back within a mile or so of Sildarin for him to translate through Karenia, I can't tell you what this psi stone sees.  Unless Sildarin is more talented than I and has found someway to imbue his stone with speech."


----------



## Zhure (May 19, 2003)

*Rallyn (with Slith), Paenderig, Keith, Lyrique and Mortimer - *orcs 

The group travelling westward makes strong progress through the morning. By afternoon, the hills and woods have given way to flat frozen tundra. There's as little sign of life here as there are landmarks for navigation. Almost directly west of their current position, everyone can see a speck of black against the horizon.

After another few hours of tired, uninterrupted walking, with the wind howling constantly from the north, the black speck becomes clearer and clearer. It's a tall tower, maybe four or five stories tall, featureless, of some solid black stone, set on a lonely hillock.

*Charlotte, Sildarin (with Kari), and Travellios - giants*
 Still waiting for a concrete plan, but please continue with dialogue until you've decided.


----------



## Calim (May 19, 2003)

"A tower out in the middle of nowhere,"sigh"likely we have been seen thanks to the winter like temperatures here."

Paendaerig walks ever more cautiously expecting the tower to break opem and to reveal a giant to come beat us to death, or at the very least a horde of orcs lying in wait behind it.


----------



## Jeremy (May 19, 2003)

Rallyn rolls his eyes at the head-patted, elf dressing, sarcastic, pessimistic gnome, and once again wishes he were just another elf.  He scans the horizon for a more useful analysis.

Keeping the edge out of his voice in the interest of avoiding bickering he notes, "It _is_ winter.  Though hopefully the cover and low profile we present has masked our appearance at this distance.  Who knows, this could be our lucky break..."


----------



## Dalamar (May 19, 2003)

Slith's internal monologue:
_*Ooh, I'm going to strangle that elf when I get my... my... bah, whatever.
Tricked me into this and then dares to get over a mile away! Such nerve!

Maybe I should control my urges sometime, would get me out of situations like this. No! No, it isn't my fault, it's Sildarin's. Hoarding that hotty Charlotte to himself. Grrr.....

And I can't even talk to these dimwits. Sometimes I really hate that wussy of an elf that calls himself a psion, not to mention the cocky one always yelling and telling people what do.


Ahh... who'm I kidding... I miss Sildarin...*_


----------



## Tokiwong (May 19, 2003)

"I agree Rallyn, we shall proceed, this is the first sign of civilization, we have seen in hours, but be on guard, there is little respite from the task hand," _Keith continues onward towards the tower, his blade now drawn._


----------



## Velenne (May 19, 2003)

"I suppose I could talk to it," he whispers slightly for elven ears, " I have no glamors or means of improving my communication with the giant, however.  Nor am I entirely confident of our combined spell assault to bring him low should negotiations turn...hostile.  This being my idea, though, I suppose I am the one responsible for shouldering any danger."

Travellios sighs and puffs up, setting his jaw and staring resolutely ahead.

"Wish me luck."


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 20, 2003)

*Charlotte: Initiative: +2, AC: 20, HP: 19/19, PP 11/11*

"Good luck." Charlotte says. "And remember, we're right here - if anything goes wrong, we'll come out swinging."

Charlotte unsheathes her rapier, and crouches low to the ground, preparing herself mentally should push come to shove...

_Be ready!  Be confident!
*...and pray that you don't die.*
Shut up, Doyle.  I don't need your commentary right now.  I need to focus.
*As you wish... I'll be in your mind should you -*
Silence._

Hey Jarval, I stole your idea... hope you don't mind.


----------



## Zhure (May 22, 2003)

*Rallyn (with Slith), Paenderig, Keith, Lyrique and Mortimer - orcs *

Upon closer inspection, the tower is made of some dark stone and is unrelentingly black. No openings adorn it's walls, at least from the east side. On the south wall, on level with the raised platform from which the tower juts, is a double door, appearing to be made of something akin to bronze.

The closed door is of human height, not giant height.

*Charlotte, Sildarin (with Kari), and Travellios - giants*

Travellios begins walking toward the giant. After he gets relatively close, the giant does an obvious double-take, almost as if he doesn't believe his eyes.

The giant chortles in giantish, reaches down and grabs a proportionally large club, and slings it over his shoulder. Then makes a sudden mad dash toward Travellios, swinging the club overhand...

 Initiative!


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 22, 2003)

*Charlotte: Initiative: 16, AC: 20, HP: 19/19, PP 11/11*

"Damn!" Charlotte yells.  She then begins focusing her mental energies towards the giant...

Manifesting _Burning Ray_ at the giant.

"Don't worry, Travellios!" Charlotte yells again. "I'll be up in a moment!  Start running this way!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 22, 2003)

Lyrique looks at the tower and says "Well it's nice in a sort of _the owner will kill you and eat your soul_ kind of way. I hope the Orcs don't live there."
Lyrique checks the map to see if there is a mark for the tower.


----------



## Dalamar (May 22, 2003)

Initiative 3 (roll) +4 = 7 

Sildarin draws out the ferroplasmic bow and fires an arrow at the rushing giant.
 Attack 17 (roll) +8 = 15, Damage 6 (roll) +2 = 8
AC: 16, HP 20/21 (He healed during the night, didn't he?), PP: 20/20


----------



## Jeremy (May 22, 2003)

"Exceptionally creepy/fashionable orcs maybe, but certainly not your standard 'toss another halfling in the cookpot' orcs," Rallyn quips good naturedly, feeding off of Lyrique's humor.  "Towers of strange black stone with hard to hang metal doors seems to scream outlaw-wizard to me."

_Though given the choice I'll take orcs..._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 22, 2003)

_Keith walks up to the door,_ "Hmmph, we are on a quest to save the townsfolk, and I get stuck with two-bit fools, these doors are about standard size, perhaps it is a wizard, perhaps not, is this on the map... and if not perhaps we should find out if anyone is here."

_Keith puts his hand on the door, cautiously..._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 22, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *"Exceptionally creepy/fashionable orcs maybe, but certainly not your standard 'toss another halfling in the cookpot' orcs," Rallyn quips good naturedly, feeding off of Lyrique's humor.  "Towers of strange black stone with hard to hang metal doors seems to scream outlaw-wizard to me."
> 
> Though given the choice I'll take orcs... *



Lyrique whips his cloak around his arm and holds it over his lower face "I am Count Orcula!" and starts to laugh.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 22, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> Lyrique whips his cloak around his arm and holds it over his lower face "I am Count Orcula!" and starts to laugh. *




*Buffoons!*

"Silence Lyrique this is not time for buffoonery, be on your guard... have you no sense?" _Keith glares to his companions, showing some emotion for the first time, in  long while._


----------



## Jarval (May 22, 2003)

Mortimer joins in the laughter at Lyrique and Rallyn's quips, before sobering up somewhat as Keith approaches the door.

"Interesting looking place, I have to agree.  Not sure I recognise the architectural style, either..."  Mortimer studies the tower, fishing his lockpicks from pocket in case the door is locked.

Knowledge (History) +5, in case the tower (or it's general style) rings any bells.


----------



## Calim (May 22, 2003)

Paendaerig watches the party flank trying to make sure we don't get snuck up on.


----------



## Velenne (May 23, 2003)

*Init: 9 + 2 = 11.  HP: 13/13 *

Stepping out of their position into the path which lead to the cave, Travellios attempted to assume as harmless an approach as possible.  

"Ah, greetings to you.  I don't suppose you-"



> The giant chortles in giantish, reaches down and grabs a proportionally large club, and slings it over his shoulder. Then makes a sudden mad dash toward Travellios, swinging the club overhand...




"I suppose not!"  

Travellios turns on his heel, hikes up his robes, and sprints in the opposite direction.  As he runs, he cries out over one shoulder, "We mean no harm!  We are hunting for orcs!  You don't like orcs do you!?  Perhaps you could work with us, yes?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Buffoons!
> 
> "Silence Lyrique this is not time for buffoonery, be on your guard... have you no sense?" Keith glares to his companions, showing some emotion for the first time, in  long while. *



[OOC: I just hope Keith and Lyrique get trapped inside the tower. I'm dieing to have Lyrique say "There must be some kind of way out of here..." I hope that joke isn't lost on you all.]

"I understand the gravity of the situation Keith. I just choose to deal with it in a different way." Lyrique says.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 23, 2003)

_*OOC:* Jimi Hendrix?_

_Keith nods and focuses on the door,_ "Shall we knock and announce our presence?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *OOC: Jimi Hendrix?
> 
> Keith nods and focuses on the door, "Shall we knock and announce our presence?" *



[right you are!]
"Knock away. I'll just stand a ways back from the door." Lyr says as he moves 10' from the door.


----------



## Velenne (May 23, 2003)

> "There must be some kind of way out of here..."




_"Said the Joker to the Thief"  ...LOL!  _


----------



## Jeremy (May 23, 2003)

Rallyn tries bravely to hold in a laugh at 'Count Orcula' and his magnificent black tower.  _Velcome yole...  Von't you come in?_  His lips don't crack but his chest is bouncing with contained mirth.

Keith insists on taking the life threatening situation like a life threatening situation as probably is best.  But after the last week, Rallyn prefers Lyrique's approach.

OOC: _'Too much confusion....  I can't get no relief.'_


----------



## Zhure (May 23, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *AC: 16, HP 20/21 (He healed during the night, didn't he?), PP: 20/20 *




 Yes Sildarin healed over night.


----------



## Zhure (May 23, 2003)

*Rallyn (with Slith), Paenderig, Keith, Lyrique and Mortimer - orcs *

Mortimer recalls having heard of similar styles of buildings, but all of them are pre-Empire. This sort of black stone can be quarried in the far north in a few places, but the style for the last few centuries has been lighter colored buildings.

Keith knocks on the bronze doors and a hollow booming sounds out, oddly too loud.

Even waiting a few minutes, no one answers.

*Charlotte, Sildarin (with Kari), and Travellios - giants*

 still waiting a few initiatives, to see when the giant goes.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 23, 2003)

"Well it looks unoccupied. Prehaps we can get a better view of the area from the top floor." Lyrique says still thinking about undead and thier taste in decor.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 23, 2003)

> * still waiting a few initiatives, to see when the giant goes.   *




If you were waiting on me, my initiative was posted in the title part of my post.  Sorry about that...


----------



## Tokiwong (May 24, 2003)

_Keith attempts to open the door, his blade in hand, and tries to force his way in,_ "Cover me you guys, as much as I speak of death, I do not wish to feel its embrace so soon..."

_Keith will look around inside if he gets the door open, if not, he will look for alternate means to enter the tower..._


----------



## Jarval (May 24, 2003)

Mortimer loads his crossbow and takes a couple of steps back, leveling the weapon at the doorway.


----------



## Zhure (May 24, 2003)

*Rallyn (with Slith), Paenderig, Keith, Lyrique and Mortimer - orcs *

The tower's door doesn't budge. There's no apparent lock, so it's safe to surmise the door is magically locked by some means.

A quick walk around the outside of the tower reveal it to be otherwise featureless and smooth. Atop the tower a few windows can be seen, but they are all on the top floor and are very small windows, almost arrow slits.

*Charlotte, Sildarin (with Kari), and Travellios - giants*

 Sorry, missed the initiatives. It's been a hectic week and I've had little time to read posts carefully.

 16 Charlotte
13 Giant
11 Travellios <
7 Sildarin

Charlotte manifests _Burning Ray_ on the gigantic humanoid. The ray of hellish heat almost misses, but manages to hit him squarely enough; he is obviously injured by the effect.

Giant takes 11 points of damage.

The beast roars in pain, then swipes at Travellios. Even though it's immense, it's large strides let it easily catch him. It stumbles briefly, perhaps distracted by Charlotte's power, but connects.

 The grazing blow does 9 points of damage to Travellios.

Travellios is now within the monster's reach. Even double moving will provoke an AoO. We will pause the combat here so Travellios can give some new options. 

(I think Travellios is in trouble.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 24, 2003)

_Keith steps back,_ "Looks like we won't be going in, the door is sealed shut, tighter then an I can manage," _Keith turns to his crew,_ "No discernable locks, perhaps enchanted to stay shut, I suppose we move on, this seems much to sophisticated for orcs..."


----------



## Calim (May 24, 2003)

"We could try climbing, it may have something useful against the orcs since it is locked."

Paendaerig says this over his shoulder while still watching for ambush to come from anywhere.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 24, 2003)

Lyrique steps up to the door and examines it.
Bardic lore roll: 6+7=13 
Use magic device: 18+13=31! 
Lyrique says "I have returned" Hopeing the door will open.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 24, 2003)

*Charlotte: Initiative: 16, AC: 18, HP: 19/19, PP 8/11*

"Run, Travellios!" Charlotte cries. "I'll deal with the giant!  Sildarin, if you can, try to heal him!"

Brandishing her blade, Charlotte runs towards the giant, screaming with primal fury...

_Charging_ the giant.

*Attack:* 17+5+2 [charge] = *24*

*Damage:* 6+1 = *7*

"That'll teach you to mess with us!" Charlotte cries as she slashes at the giant.

My AC for this round is 18 after charging.


----------



## Dalamar (May 24, 2003)

Ignore last action stated, new here!

Sildarin concentrates on the feeling inside him, guiding it fourth to brace his body against damage.
_Vigor_ manifestation, 15 temp hp.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 24, 2003)

*This could hide something...*_

Keith looks up in exasperation,_ "Though I think it could be a prison as well, or if it is magically locked, it may have several magical traps inside, as much as I wish to explore, our first order of business is the orcs, the more time we spend side-trekking the less time we have to rescue the farmers from certain doom... as a matter of fact, I have a question.  Why were the villagers taken in the first place?"


----------



## Jarval (May 24, 2003)

"The orcs needed giant food."  Mortimer replies shortly.  "They felt that humans, elves, dwarves, and so on worked better than the giants snacking on them."  He pulls his rope and grapple out of his _Haversack_ as he speaks.

"I'm game for a climb, if anyone feels like joining me.  As you say, Keith, we'd need to watch our step, but this tower is more than a little intriguing.  It looks pre-Empire, both in the style, and the building material.  I'd date this structure to at least two hundred years old."  He smiles quietly to himself, mentally back in the library of the Academy.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 25, 2003)

_Keith nods..._ "If you get us killed Mortimer..." _Keith sighs, and looks upward,_ "Well then we should hurry then, if we don't find a way in we continue, as inviting as the archtiecture may be, some of us have loved ones who would not appreciate being giant food, so lets be quick about this.  Your curiosity will not suffice for more then that."


----------



## Velenne (May 25, 2003)

*4/11 HP's - Clobbered*

Crushed by the giant's blow, Travellios narrowly maintains his footing -and conciousness- but only for a scant few seconds as he sees Charlotte come barreling out of the trees like a great fool.  Greater fool that he is, the elf feels some compulsion to protect her and stands his ground.  

Initially eyeing the giant's kneecaps, he cranes his neck backwards and attempts to work his spellcasting into his defensive maneuvers.  Should his ruse prove successful, it may give at least one of them time to escape.  

Casting defensively: 15 + 4 = 19 vs. DC 17 Glitterdust.  Placing the spell behind the giant so it is caught in the edge of the effect.  Will save DC 15 or be blinded, Mr. Giant-Eats-His-Poo.  >:E  

Pulling a chunk of mica from his spell component pouch, Travellios crushes the brittle substance and tosses it behind the giant.  He gestures, shouts in an ancient Elven dialect, and suddenly the powder explodes into brilliant, glittering shards which pepper the area.


----------



## Jarval (May 25, 2003)

"Don't worry, I'll be careful.  I'm in no more of a hurry that you to get blasted by some magical dowhacky."

Mortimer throws his grapple and rope up the tower's side, aiming for any convenient ledge or crevice.  Once hooked, he'll test the rope will take his weight, before climbing up.  (Climb, taking 10: 10 + 1 = 11.)


----------



## Tokiwong (May 25, 2003)

_Keith follows Mortimer..._ "Just climb..."

_Climb check is 19+8=27 total_


----------



## Zhure (May 26, 2003)

*Rallyn (with Slith), Paenderig, Keith, Lyrique and Mortimer - orcs *

The outside of the tower looks very smooth, but if the rope can be affixed to a window, then it might work.... As some of the group are preparing to climb, Lyrique's examination of the door seems to bear fruit. 

It silently opens in front of him. Inside the door is a short hallway and a cloakroom off to the right side. About ten feet further down is a solid oaken door. The interior architecture looks fairly modern, perhaps no older than a lot of the buildings at the Academy, but has no "southern" influence. It looks as if whoever designed this place has either lived in the north all his life or wanted northern visitors to be comfortable.

"Southern" design is more open and uses a lot of floral patterns and colors. "Northern" design tends toward austerity and simple earth tones.


*Charlotte, Sildarin (with Kari), and Travellios - giants*


16 Charlotte
13 Giant
11 Travellios <
7 Sildarin

Travellios casts a spell right under the giant's feet, The edge of the glowing cloud engulfs the giant, but he appears to shake the effect off.

Roll 12+4 Will = 16, sorry, I was hoping that'd work so he doesn't kill you all .

Sildarin manifests a power in the background, preparing for an intense fight. Charlotte charges in and the unblinded giant swats her with the backswing of his club.

 AoO, Charlotte takes 14 points.

Recovering from the deadly hit, Charlotte stabs the brute.

 Giant takes 7 more. Down 18 points.

Faced with two two- to him - miniscule opponents, the giant laughs heartily. "Surrender, small ones, and I'll make your deaths quick when it's time for the cooking pots!"

 Readied action to swat anyone who tries to attack or flee. (A little broad for a readied action, but not overly so, I think.) It is now Travellios's turn again.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2003)

"Good job Lyrique, that was mighty useful..." _Keith steps inside very slowly, taking the lead... moving with caution._

_Spot Check is 6+2=8, Listen Check is 17+2=19, Move Silently Check is 13+9=22_

_Keith motions for the others to follow in silence..._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 26, 2003)

"Your very welcome. Come on everyone. I'm sure the others have spoken to the Giants by now. We should investigate this tower and get moving onward." Lyrique beams at Keith's compliment.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 26, 2003)

*Charlotte: Initiative: 16, AC: 18, HP: 5/19, PP 8/11*

_How foolish should I be?
*You only got them into this...*
Which is why I should finish it, right?  Or something...
*If you attack him, he will kill you.*
I know!  But if I don't, then we're all doomed...
*Chances are, your last breath won't do a damn thing, if you attack it.*
We should have never split the group up... if Keith were here...
*Well, he's not, so stop complaining.*
You know, for being a part of myself, you're not being very supportive.
*I'm a jerk.  It's what I do.  Suck it up.*
...so what should I do?
*...*
Well?
*That was a mental shrug.  I don't know what you should do.  But do something!*
Hmm... not now... but if that giant turns its back..._

Charlotte stands her ground, not moving a muscle.  However, internally, she begins preparing her mental for action...

Zhure, I need to know a few things before I can post an action.  1) Do psionics give any outward sign when used?  2) Does that apply to psionic combat modes, as well?  3) Does a creature know where a psionic combat attack mode came from?


----------



## Velenne (May 26, 2003)

Travellios clutches his near-mortal wound, barely standing and looking close to fainting. 

"Surrender, ah yes.  I surrender, seeing as how I'm already an orc captive anyway.  This is an orcish trap, you see, and as we speak your cave is being plundered.  If you go now, you may be able to stop a few them before they get away with your precious belongings.  Go ahead...not like I can run anywhere now..."

The elf rolls his eyes up into the back of his head and falls to the ground.

What the heck, he's convincing right?  Bluff: 13 + 2 = 15.


----------



## Zhure (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Charlotte: Initiative: 16, AC: 18, HP: 5/19, PP 8/11*



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Zhure, I need to know a few things before I can post an action.  1) Do psionics give any outward sign when used?  2) Does that apply to psionic combat modes, as well?  3) Does a creature know where a psionic combat attack mode came from? *




 The manifester is obviously doing _something_ unless you've taken the appropriate _Hide Power_ Feat(s) (see page 26 and 34 of the PsiHB). If the power has no displays, you could use either Bluff or Sleight of Hand to "trick" the target into believing you're doing nothing.

Also, a psionic attack mode is a spell-like ability and follows pretty much the same rules. I'll allow a defensive manifestation at a DC as if the psionic mode were a power of the same level based on it's PP cost (i.e., an Ego Whip takes 3 PP, so it's akin to a 2nd level power, so the base defensive manifestation DC would be 15+2=17).


----------



## Dalamar (May 26, 2003)

Does the giant know where Sildarin is?


----------



## Zhure (May 26, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Does the giant know where Sildarin is? *




 Yes, he manifested a visible power, but Sildarin isn't within easy striking distance.


----------



## Zhure (May 26, 2003)

*Rallyn (with Slith), Paenderig, Keith, Lyrique and Mortimer - orcs *

The cloakroom is quite empty. A few unused hooks adorn the walls and there's clearly a place for shoes to be kept, and benches lining the walls, perhaps to make clothes changing easier.

The inside of the tower is very warm compared to the frozen wastes. No smell of burning wood or other fuels makes for an interesting riddle as to the source of the heat.

The wooden doorway is unlocked and leads into a large room that can only be described as a den. The walls are lined with the mounted heads of a multitude of rare beasts; gryphons, wyverns, odd birds, gigantic bats. All of the creatures so displayed are either avian or capable of flight.

The floor is of the same dark marble-like stone of the rest of the tower, but covered in a rich woven carpeting in muted earth tones. From a distance, it'd almost appear like moss, lichen and rich soil.

A glass display case is on the northern wall, with a halfspear in it. The spear head flickers with a rich flame, providing light for most of the room.

In the northwest corner is another door, but this one is similar to the bronze-like entrance door to the tower itself.

*Charlotte, Sildarin (with Kari), and Travellios - giants*

16 Charlotte
13 Giant (readied action)
11 Travellios 
7 Sildarin <

Travellios falls to the ground at the giants feet. The giant looks askance and prods him with the club a few times - relatively gently. Pointing at Charlotte with the immense club he mutters in a guttaral pidgin common, "You surrender so me can go check cave."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 26, 2003)

"Amazing! If I didn't know better I would say we were in the hunting lodge of a Windrider." It would explain the lack of windows and the trophies." Lyrique says. "Hey Rallyn, Know why they always hang the heads of lions on walls? Because if they hung the back ends they would be 'cat-ass-trophies'!" Lyrique smirks while continuing the search. He will spend some time looking at the spear and eventualy make his way to the next door.
Bardic Knowledge: 12+7= 19


----------



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2003)

_Keith inspects the spear,_ "That was the worst thing I have heard all day Lyrique.... but perhaps this spear could be useful?"

_Keith checks over the container to see if it can be removed._


----------



## Dalamar (May 26, 2003)

Sildarin stays put where he is, surveying the scene.
Delaying until before Travellios


----------



## Jarval (May 26, 2003)

Mortimer groans at Lyrique's joke.  "Terrible, truly terrible, my friend."  He moves over towards the spear case.  "Not that I'm saying that I could do any better, mind you."

He puts a hand on Keith's shoulder as he starts to inspect the case.  "Be careful.  I'd like to check it over for traps before anyone touches it."  If given time, Mortimer will search the case and the spear for any sign of danger.

(Search +9)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 26, 2003)

"Careful my friends. I have the suspicion that the spear is heating the place. It may be from a Salamander." Lyrique says.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2003)

_Keith nods and searches as well, he makes a search of the container..._

_Take 10, Search +10, total check is 20_


----------



## Jeremy (May 27, 2003)

Rallyn groans good-naturedly with the rest of the group at the jest and looks around, not touching anything.  "If you ask me," he comments, "It looks like a big mousetrap."

He indicates the magical prize, "The spear that is.  I'm not sure how a little salamander could use a spear, or why it'd want to, but I don't know many that deal in creatures like these who leave their implements behind when they go out to play.  Especially in lands such as these."

"Besides,"  Rallyn smirks, "Maybe this could be a not so bad person low on the 'I want to eat your family' scale who could help us aerially scout the area?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 27, 2003)

Charlotte hesitates for a small moment.

_Should I go, or should I stay?
*Stay.  And fight.*
No... but perhaps you should... once he turns his back, I'm going to drop you.  Hopefully Sildarin or Travellios will notice, so that I can still know what's going on..._

Charlotte nods. "Alright."

_*I hope you know what you're doing.*
Chances are, I don't... we'll see what happens._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 27, 2003)

_Keith pauses for a moment,_ "I think you are right, besides it is just a spear, a peasant's weapon as it is.  Not fit for true elven nobility."


----------



## Jeremy (May 27, 2003)

Rallyn pauses, holding his spear, "Yeah.  Nothing but us peasants."  Rallyn grins.  "I think we farmers and servants do a pretty good job with them."


----------



## Calim (May 27, 2003)

_and here I was hoping to learn a bit of my true heritage and before me I have 2 shining examples....Yeah I can't even think that with a straight face..._ 

A slight smile rises on Paendaerig he continues to try and watch everyone and see everything to make sure we stay a live.


----------



## Zhure (May 28, 2003)

*Rallyn (with Slith), Paenderig, Keith, Lyrique and Mortimer - orcs *

Lyrique doesn't recall any special tales surrounding a flaming spear, or any collection of winged trophies, let alone any from the northlands.

The case is a simple rectangle in three dimensions. The bottom is of a dark wood, covered in crushed green velvet, Two sets of prongs hold the spear parallel to the floor, about four inches off the base. The other five sides of the case are made of glass, possibly glassteel, based on how it feels to the touch. 

No heat is coming off the case and there's no latch, merely hinges. No traps are apparent.

*Charlotte, Sildarin (with Kari), and Travellios - giants*


16 Charlotte
13 Giant 
11 Travellios <
7 Sildarin (holding a delay)


Appearing to accept the surrender of Charlotte, the giant grabs Travellios and slings him over a broad shoulder. He doesn't seem to notice the dropped crystal. Pointing at Charlotte, the giant grunts out in pidgin _Common_, "You go in cave - no tricks!"

Staring for a moment in Sildarin's direction, the giant bellows out in a frightening volume, "ME COME BACK TO EAT YOU, TOO!"

 We'll drop out of combat time unless Sildarin has some maneuver to execute this round.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 28, 2003)

Charlotte nods. "Fair enough..."

She heads toward the cave.  Once inside, she immediately begins looking for any place that she could hide, or any place that the giant wouldn't be able to maneuver very well in - essentially anyplace that would give her a tactical advantage in combat.

_!
I know what I can do..._

Assuming the giant doesn't follow her in...
Charlotte stops what she's doing, pulls out her other rapier (her normal masterwork one), and puts it to the wall.  She then begins engraving a word, in Orc, on the wall...

*Death!*


----------



## Tokiwong (May 28, 2003)

_Keith steps away from the case and investigates the rest of the room, in particular, he looks for stairs, or any other means of going up in the tower,_ "Well we should not waste too much time, I wonder what else is in this tower."


----------



## Dalamar (May 28, 2003)

No special maneuvers

After the giant disappears into the cave, Sildarin slowly comes to the clearing and picks up Charlotte's psicrystal. With a somewhat sad look on his face, he speaks to it, quite aware that it can't yet respond.
"What am I going to do with you...? I guess I really should try to get in range of Slith and try to somehow get the others here..."

Sildarin heads jogging to the direction where the other group left, holding Charlotte's companion in his hand.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 28, 2003)

Lyrique wanders around the room chanting a little ditty (Detect magic). He will stop and investigate the door. Is it enchanted as the other one was?


----------



## Tokiwong (May 28, 2003)

_Keith keeps his blade drawn, and follows Lyrique, glancing to the door, and tries to see if Lyriques earlier trick will work on this door,_ "Open..."

_Use Magic Device check is 10+6=16 total check_


----------



## Jarval (May 28, 2003)

Mortimer follows the others over to the door, crossbow in hand.  He looks closely at the doorway, looking for any sign of locks or other mechanisms.

(Search, checking for traps or any way to open the door up: 7 + 9 = 16)


----------



## Zhure (May 29, 2003)

*Rallyn (with Slith), Paenderig, Keith, Lyrique and Mortimer - orcs *

Mortimer, like his earlier attempts at the main entrance, is unable to locate any secret catches or latches. Nor do there seem to be any traps or hidden devices.

Lyrique casts a spell, and he detects magic coming from two primary sources. After a moment or two of study, he can tell the unopened door has a transmutation effect seeping from under it. The spear in the unopened case has both a strong transmutation and a moderate evocation effect.

Keith steps up, repeating Lyrique's earlier technique and it works like - well - a charm. The door swings wide, revealing a small closet-like space. On the bottom is a square portal, about five feet by five feet, which glows a dull diffused white.

*Charlotte and Travellios - giants*
 End combat time

The giant follows Charlotte closely into the cave, with Travellios still slung over one shoulder and the club held menacingly over the other.  Charlotte doesn't really have an opportunity to draw a fresh weapon.

The cave is wide and fairly smooth, as if it's been used as a dwelling for a long, long time. Torches burn every forty feet or so, and the cave looks like some rude work has done to make it a better passage. The rougher patches have been knocked smooth. It's clearly nowhere near as good as dwarven handiwork, but someone with rock-working skill has made this passable for giants. The size of the passage is such that creatures even larger could pass through.

Once inside, an immense bear growls loudly and snaps forward, but it's chained to a wall and brought up short. The giant slaps it on the nose with the club and says something in a language like rocks being crushed. The bear cowers back and lets Charlotte pass unhindered.

The tunnel travels fairly straight for a few hundred feet until there's a side passage. The giant points and grunts again. "You go INSIDE!" gesticulating wildly with the club. To further emphasize his point, he tosses Travellios's body into the dark opening.

 Travellios takes 3 points subdual damage from the toss.

* Sildarin (with Kari and Doyle)*

Sildarin takes off as fast as he can, trying to find the trail of the other half of the party.

 Spot or Wilderness lore check, DC 10 to find the tracks. The snow has left a fairly obvious path.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 29, 2003)

Charlotte quickly follows Travellios into the passage.

"Travellios!" Charlotte says. "Are you alright?"


_*I can't believe you did that.*
Deal with it!  I'm busy right now, go away!
*I'm going away, alright... Sildarin is leaving.*
Good... maybe he'll go get help.  Where are you?
*Running around in the snow... how should I know?  I wasn't paying attention.*
Maybe you should have been!
*Complain, complain, complain...*
Silence!  Until you find the others, I don't want to hear another word!_


----------



## Zhure (May 29, 2003)

*Charlotte and Travellios - giants*

Once Charlotte is in the opening, the giant grabs an immense boulder and rolls it over the opening, effectively ending all light. It's pitch black inside.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 29, 2003)

*Charlotte: Initiative: (+2), AC: 20, HP: 5/19, PP 8/11*

"We are going to get out of here." Charlotte says, her voice determined. "If I have to burn through this stone, we will get out of here."

_Maybe that wouldn't be a good idea..._

"...unless you have a better idea?" She asks questioningly.


----------



## Dalamar (May 29, 2003)

Spot: 9 (roll) +2=11
Now, it seems that the only thing that allowed me to see the tracks was the +2 bonus for having a(n observant) psicrystal. Lucky me

Sildarin heads after the tracks left by his companions trying to catch Slith within the range of their telepathic communication.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 29, 2003)

_Keith walks throught the door slowly and looks around, searching the next area with his eyes,_ "Lets go..." _Keith looks around slowly,_ "Hello?"

_Search Check is 10+8=18 total check for the attempt._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 29, 2003)

"Keith I've read of these things at the academy. It a teleport circle. It may take us to the next room in the tower, or it may take us somewhere far far away." Lyrique says while examining the floor from outside the little room.


----------



## Jarval (May 29, 2003)

"Are we sure we just want to leave that spear lying there?"  Mortimer asks, his attention back on the weapon.  "The whole flaming bit makes it really rather interesting.  Lyrique, can you tell us anything about it?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 29, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *"Are we sure we just want to leave that spear lying there?"  Mortimer asks, his attention back on the weapon.  "The whole flaming bit makes it really rather interesting.  Lyrique, can you tell us anything about it?" *




"Well that depends on if the owner of this Tower still resides here or not, if that owner is here, and spots us with their property, negotiations may turn sour quite quickly.  I have no need of thievery, but if you feel that you must fulfill your more base desires, then do so," _Keith replies._


----------



## Jarval (May 29, 2003)

"Ah, good point, good point."  Mortimer looks a little embarrassed at Keith's words, turning back to the newly opened door.

"So, a teleport circle, eh?  Pretty powerful magic needed to make one of those.  Should we try it out?"


----------



## Velenne (May 30, 2003)

"All right?  No.  But barring any further forays into flight, I should yet live.  Come on, I have an idea.  Let us pray the giant's eyesight is as keen as his mind."

Reaching into his pack, the bruised and bloodied elf draws a coin and a rope.  The coin he holds in a tight fist and passes his opposite hand over.  As his fingers spread open, shafts of light illuminate the area.  Setting the lit coin on the round, he gives the immediate area a quick search for some sort of alcove or niche in the ceiling about as wide as his own narrow shoulders.  

Should he find any, or even should none present themselves, he will cast Rope Trick at the most appropriate spot and urge Charlotte up.  

"Go on, I will pull the rope up when I reach the top.  He should not be able to find us up there."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 30, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *"Ah, good point, good point."  Mortimer looks a little embarrassed at Keith's words, turning back to the newly opened door.
> 
> "So, a teleport circle, eh?  Pretty powerful magic needed to make one of those.  Should we try it out?" *




_Keith looks around,_ "Perhaps we should.. but that would rely on the question ofn if we can return... and perhaps if we can't... then what?  As much as I do not wish to, we may need to split our forces to test just where this doorway goes, and hope they return.  Lyrique, and myself, should go through, he has a good grasp of the magic involved it seems, the rest wait here tll we return, hopefully we should not be long."


----------



## Jeremy (May 30, 2003)

"In my experience, splitting up is always a bad idea.  Every time.  In fact were I not such a positive thinker, I'd say the others are in trouble right now.  But I still say splitting up is a bad idea, especially splitting up further."  Rallyn looks around for support.

"So... uh...  Are these things normally two way?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 30, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *"In my experience, splitting up is always a bad idea.  Every time.  In fact were I not such a positive thinker, I'd say the others are in trouble right now.  But I still say splitting up is a bad idea, especially splitting up further."  Rallyn looks around for support.
> 
> "So... uh...  Are these things normally two way?" *




"It won't do us any good if we all get trapped on the other side of the world, Rallyn, the mission comes first, if we don't come back in 15 minutes, you can conisder us lost forever, I would rather that then all of us lost in the unknown.  I agree splitting up is bad, but the mission must come first," _Keith replies._


----------



## Calim (May 30, 2003)

Paendaerig steps up right past the others and says,"Fine, I shall go."

He walks right into the circle.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 30, 2003)

Lyrique who has been crouching in front of the doorway stops Paendaerig. "No Way! Ralynn's right. We have more important things to do than investigate this any further. My parents and the other townsfolk must be rescued." Lyrique stands up. "Let me try something". Lyrique begins to sing. his voice edged in magic and beauty fills the room the song is ancient and involves the great human hunter Orion.
[OOC: he is trying to get the attention of whomever lives here hopeing to set off an alarm or whatever he can with his voice.]


----------



## Calim (May 30, 2003)

Paendaerig stops and looks right at Lyrique and says. 

"You are right your parents do still need your help, however, mine do not.  I came in search of them to find out who I was, but they do not need rescuing, so it would be wise to let the one with the least to lose scout this while you are making your way and I can catch up to you.  I am very good in the woods being raised in them and all.  And if it is the trap you think it is, then I being the one the least to lose on this journey should be the one to set it off."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 30, 2003)

"Noble sentiment, little Gnome," _Keith says to Paendaerig,_ "But I agree with Lyrique, we have a mission, if this does not play into this, then we should avoid till such time we can fully explore this venue."

_Keith places a hand on the gnome's shoulder,_ "This place seems too still for my tastes, and with far too many interesting baubles to be simply left alone. Besides," he says looking down, "you are not the only one with little to lose."


----------



## Zhure (May 30, 2003)

*Rallyn (with Slith), Paenderig, Keith, Lyrique and Mortimer - orcs *

Paenderig begins to step on the lambent floor tile but it stopped by the others.

Lyrique sings for a few moments, but there seems to be no change within the tower.

*Sildarin (with Kari and Doyle)*

Sildarin makes good time through the woods, and quickly reaches the plains; by all rights, he's only three or four miles behind his companions.

 We're out of time sync. The events at the tower aren't even going on yet. Sildarin should catch up within a few posts, depending on others actions.

*Charlotte and Travellios - giants*

The stone over the entryway not only blocks out all light, but it seems to block most noice as well. Other than the breathing of Travellios and Charlotte, there aren't any sounds save a small trickle of water from somewhere deeper in the cave.

Travellios's light is sufficient to illuminate the entire area. It's a tear-drop shaped cave, with the 'pointed' end farthest from where the giant left the boulder as a primitive door. In the far corner is the source of the trickle of noise, a small pool of water has gathered under a stalactite. In height, the room is at best ten feet, but hardly even. 


Judging from the smell and the greasy spots on the floor, the giant has used this as a larder of some sort.


----------



## Dalamar (May 30, 2003)

Okay, just tell me when our timelines match.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 30, 2003)

Charlotte hesitates for a moment, then shrugs. "I'll trust that there is more here than I can see... better than trying to burn our way through the boulder, anyway."

She then climbs up the rope.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 30, 2003)

"Well now what?" _he says waiting for Lyrique to report with any findings,_ "did you find anything else of value, or should we press on, and continue to hunt the orcs, I would hate to return empty handed, with nothing.  Don't forget that half-bastard is still on the loose."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 30, 2003)

"The Orcs have to be our primary concern. I'm just so "elven" sometimes. I get distracted like everyone else." Lyrique looks around the room thinking that if this is abandoned it will be his.
"I say we go and get that dealt with than we're right back here shoving Paendaerig through as many portals as he will let us."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 30, 2003)

"The Orcs have to be our primary concern. I'm just so "elven" sometimes. I get distracted like everyone else." Lyrique looks around the room thinking that if this is abandoned it will be his.
"I say we go and get that dealt with than we're right back here shoving Paendaerig through as many portals as he will let us."


----------



## Jarval (May 30, 2003)

"I don't think Glukma is connected with the orcs.  This tower, on the other hand, might well have a little more bearing on the shadow creature that possessed him."


----------



## Zhure (May 31, 2003)

*Rallyn (with Slith), Paenderig, Keith, Lyrique and Mortimer - orcs *

The lambent floor tile continues to glow unabated, and the spear also remains unchanged.

*Sildarin (with Kari and Doyle)*

Sildarin continues to make good time; the tracks are easy to follow. At one point, there almost seems to be too many tracks.

*Charlotte and Travellios - giants*

Charlotte climbs the rope, but there's really no place to hide near the ceiling of the cave. While irregular, it's smooth enough to not provide any concealment. By being off the floor, the two should be harder to spot, if nothing else -- and there's always the option of using the extradimensional space created by the rope for awhile.


----------



## Zhure (May 31, 2003)

*Boromin*

Boromin has been uncharacteristically silent since camp was broken. He seems physically recovered from his wounds, but is fighting some inner turmoil.

 I've neglected to track his actions, but I am assuming Boromin went with the largest of the groups, the one headed for the orcs encampment.


----------



## Velenne (May 31, 2003)

"Proceed into the extradimensional space, my Lady, for only then shall I be able to climb the rope myself.  The rift shall remain open for several hours, presumably more than long enough for the giant to return, notice our disappearance and hopefully leave without resealing the cave.  You see, once I too have entered the space, it is a simple matter of pulling the rope in with us and we will be invisible to him, but not he to us."

Travellios waits for her to enter the extradimensional space and then follows her up.  Once there, he turns and hauls the rope in with them.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 31, 2003)

"I would prefer," Charlotte says, slightly irritated, "that you not call me your lady.  A noblewoman I may be, but you don't need to remind me of it... we're all equals here."

She then enters the extradimensional space.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 31, 2003)

Lyrique awaits the others in the main room. His thoughts drift from exploring this tower to rescuing his parents. "I wonder how the others are doing? I'm not sure if splitting the group was the wisest of ideas. I harp by itself is wonderful but a harp and a mandolin together are spectacular."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 1, 2003)

*Rallyn (with Slith), Paenderig, Keith, Lyrique and Mortimer - orcs *

- no update -

*Sildarin (with Kari and Doyle)*
The tracks arrive at a large black tower atop a knoll, and lead inside. The door still sits ajar. A close examination of the tracks again leads you to suspect there may be too many ahead of you.

*Charlotte and Travellios - giants*

The pair wait for quite a while within the extradimensional pocket.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 1, 2003)

Sildarin activates his tattoo of invisibility, causing his whole form to shimmer slightly and then disappearing from sight. He then enters the dark tower.
That's one big tower if they're inside and I'm not yet within mile of Slith


----------



## Zhure (Jun 1, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *
> That's one big tower if they're inside and I'm not yet within mile of Slith   *




 Or maybe there's a reason Slyth isn't able to transmit through the tower


----------



## Velenne (Jun 1, 2003)

"Begging your pardon, then.  In my homeland, you see, the women are treated with the utmost respect.  They are given rulership of the Houses, all seats in government (or at least all the important ones), and preside over all courts and proceedings.  It is common, therefore, for the males to serve the matron's needs in other practical matters."

He continues, unable to stop himself, in a speech so practiced it seems scripted,

"These include matters pertinent to the maintanence of the home itself, children, family finances, and should it ever be necessary, arcane protection as befitting a noble House.  I have been groomed to serve such a purpose for whomever my Mother sees fit just as soon as I return from the Academy.  

"I am simply giddy to discover who she has chosen," he says with a barely suppressed giggle, "There is such a verdant field of beautiful flowers to choose from.  None so lovely as you, of course, my...er...Mada-....eh, Charlotte."

His discourse is at last interrupted at the end by his own stammering at saying a woman's name without its proper title.  It is obvious that Travellios is Noble from the top of his gleaming, golden-crowned head to the tip of his pedicured toes even if he smells more of fish and salt water of late.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 2, 2003)

_Keith raise a brow to Lyrique,_ "Well no matter what, we can't harp on that now, what is done, is done, lets adapt and overcome as needed."

_Keith makes his way back to the entrance,_ "We are wasting time here."


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 2, 2003)

Rallyn nods and follows along.  _There's probably something important here, the Mother has a reason for everything._

Rallyn turns around and looks once more at the tower as they leave.  _But whatever it is, I'm not seeing it._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 2, 2003)

Lyrique does a double take at Keith, "Ralynn. I think Keith just made a joke. It was weak and lacked actual comidic value but it was a distince effort." Lyrique makes a mock sniffling sound "our little elf is growing up."


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 2, 2003)

Rallyn tries to hold it in, but laughter escapes his tightly compressed lips.  He gets a hold of himself quickly, winks at Lyrique.  And hold a serious face when Keith looks back at him.  He continues to follow.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 2, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *Rallyn tries to hold it in, but laughter escapes his tightly compressed lips.  He gets a hold of himself quickly, winks at Lyrique.  And hold a serious face when Keith looks back at him.  He continues to follow. *



[OOC: I keep getting this image that Lyrique is poking a badger with a spoon. LOL]


----------



## Zhure (Jun 2, 2003)

*Rallyn (with Slith), Sildarin (with Kari and Doyle) Paenderig, Keith, Lyrique and Mortimer, accompanied by Boromin - at the tower *

As Sildarin invisibly enters the tower, the now-laughing group is on their way out.

*Charlotte and Travellios - giants*

Sildarin has been gone a long time, and Travellios is expecting his spell to fail soon, it's magic is becoming unravelled from its duration.

 Probably few updates for today - RL campaign needs a ton of work before tonight. Jamis Bucks's generators, here I come... time to swamp them with numerical superiority and tactical inferiority.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Travellios:_
> *"I am simply giddy to discover who she has chosen," he says with a barely suppressed giggle, "There is such a verdant field of beautiful flowers to choose from. None so lovely as you, of course, my...er...Mada-....eh, Charlotte."*




Charlotte sighs a sigh of irritation.

"That sounds very much like my own homeland, except in reverse... the men were in charge, had all the power, made all the decisions.  In fact, my family arranged for me to marry someone..."

She pauses for a moment before continuing.

"...but I found out some rather unsavory things about... him.  So, in a fit of disregard for society, I came here.  I don't think much of nobility... society is far too restrictive.  When a society allows things like... him... to roam freely, I refuse to believe that it works.  The system is broken, and I intend to fix it."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 2, 2003)

Sildarin's disembodied voice suddenly springs forth
"Trouble a the giant's... captured.. hurry!"
Not really waiting to see how the others react, the elven nomad heads back to the giant's lair.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 2, 2003)

Lyrique's head snaps around. "I just got a telepathic message from Sildarin. They're in trouble. We need to help them." He than looks at the others who obviously heard it to, "Um. did we all get it?"


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 2, 2003)

_The giant's been captured?  Nevermind.  Run._

Rallyn sets the best pace he can, wishing desperately for his little shaggy haired pony.  _So much for diplomacy..  Splitting up is **never** a good idea..._


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 2, 2003)

_*Where are you running?! I still have no legs!*
I don't have the time right now, they need my help!
*That's not fair!*
Life ain't fair._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 2, 2003)

_Keith hearing the message starts to run, heading for the Giant's lair..._ "Well, looks like diplomacy has paid off once more..." _in his usual casual, if almost unconcerned tone._


----------



## Calim (Jun 2, 2003)

Paendaerig watches as Rallyn and Keith start running off to where ever they think they are going.  "Ok so the other guys got into trouble and now we run to there rescue not knowing what is going on?" He looks around again at Lyrique and Boromin.  "They are going to get themselves killed doing that what we need to do is sneak up look at the situation and make a plan on how best to retrieve our fallen brethren."  Sigh. 

"We are far enough away we can walk and plan on the way, and I have seen the giants place already so we plan can as we go but it is going to be dark unless we hurry to get there."

Paendaerig hoping the rest are following and not blindly running into a giant will start off at a brisk walk just short of a run directlty towards the giants cave using his woodland skills and not relying on a trail.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 3, 2003)

"Lead on Paendaerig. I'll follow up with Boromin." Lyrique looks at the silent man and says "Are you well? You've been awfully quiet."


----------



## Calim (Jun 3, 2003)

ooc: hopefully going cross country to where Paendaerig thinks the giant is will hopefully cut some time off.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 3, 2003)

"I...understand, what little is given to understand that is.  So you would entirely eschew the trappings of society in favor of-?   Farming?  Chaos?  To live like- like _orcs_ or something?  Every society worthy of the name must have standards and practices."

He at once finds himself shocked that anyone could possess such a notion and equally appauled that he has the courage to stand up to a Lady!  Nevertheless, the words continue to spill forth from his mouth 

"Just because it doesn't work for an extremely small population of the society does not flaw the entire system.  A greater good comes from it all but requires a certain perspective to appreciate.  While your experience is undoubtedly horrific and scarring, I believe a truly just society would have a means for you to escape it somewhere short of outright rebellion.  Should such a means not exist, then yes the rules should change, but such does not call for any drastic measures.  Although, of course, I am ignorant of the truth of your specific situation as it pertains to your homeland."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 3, 2003)

_Keith slows down, feeling goolish but not showing it,_ "Sound advice, gnome, we do need a plan..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 3, 2003)

"I will try to distract the giant while the rest of you free the others." Lyrique says. "I may even be able to do something like charm it."


----------



## Calim (Jun 3, 2003)

"If I could remain hidden I could do some serious damage to the giant, and I am pretty good at hiding.  What we need is someone who can run faster then the giant to act as bait.  That way the rest of the group can search the camp and find our friends."

Paendaerig looked to each as he made his way into the forest.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Travellios:_
> *"I...understand, what little is given to understand that is.  So you would entirely eschew the trappings of society in favor of-?   Farming?  Chaos?  To live like- like orcs or something?  Every society worthy of the name must have standards and practices."*




"Not society as a whole, no." Charlotte says. "Certain aspects of society... require reworking.  As it stands, though, society is built upon those aspects.  In order to fix society, we have to start all over, from the ground up."



> *"Just because it doesn't work for an extremely small population of the society does not flaw the entire system.  A greater good comes from it all but requires a certain perspective to appreciate.  While your experience is undoubtedly horrific and scarring, I believe a truly just society would have a means for you to escape it somewhere short of outright rebellion.  Should such a means not exist, then yes the rules should change, but such does not call for any drastic measures.  Although, of course, I am ignorant of the truth of your specific situation as it pertains to your homeland." *




"What do you mean, a single failure doesn't flaw the system?  Of course it flaws the system!  Any amount of failure flaws it!  The system is built for the benefit of those living within it.  If any of those people have to suffer, then the system is a failure and needs to be reworked.  A truly just society _would_ have given me a way out... however, no such way exists, and surely won't exist until the system is changed.  And as for drastic measures... drastic measures are sometimes the only thing that are noticed by society as a whole.  If you try a subtle approach, you will fail.  Drastic measures are almost guaranteed to succeed."

_*Sildarin's coming back.*
Thanks.  I don't know how much longer this thing will last... I hope he brought the others with him.
*I don't see them...*
Perhaps he communicated telepathically.  There's no way to tell... but at least we'll have someone on the other side of the wall._

"Sildarin is coming back." Charlotte says. "I think he's got the others following him, but I can't tell..."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 3, 2003)

No update until tomorrow. Spent too much mental energy on RL campaign.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 3, 2003)

"Hooo yes, I can see a whole host of people volunteering for giant-bait duty."  Mortimer frowns at Paendaerig's words.  "What we really need to know is how many giants we're facing.  We could take one, maybe two if the gods favour us, but any more than that and we're red paste on the rocks."

Mortimer looks confused for a moment.  "When did Sildarin learn to do that weird group telepathy thing?  Pretty impressive trick, however he did it."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 4, 2003)

*Rallyn, Sildarin (with Doyle) Paenderig, Keith, Lyrique and Mortimer, accompanied by Boromin - coming back from the tower *

 Assuming you regain your respective psicrystals...

The trip back is uneventful and much quicker than either the earlier group's or Sildarin's passage. Knowing the route and not having to track significantly cuts the time down.

After only a few short hours, the cave entrance is within sight. This time, no giant is visible, but the lazy outstretched paw of a very large bear is barely noticeable sticking out of the shadowed recesses of the cave entrance.

*Charlotte and Travellios - giants*

Charlotte can clearly pick up Doyle's telepathic emanations now....


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 4, 2003)

Karenia pipes up as soon as she can see Rallyn.  _*You realize Sildarin and I are accompanying you right?*

You are?  Why didn't you say something?_  Rallyn will trade psicrystals back with Sildarin.

"Sorry, didn't know you were there.  Should have, you've shown us how you can turn invisible enough times.  And talked too. My bad."

_*Sometimes I forget that you have to rely on your eyes to see.*

Well quit it!  The fact that you don't need eyes to see is an advantage but only works if you tell me what it is you see._  Rallyn chides, despite the situation he is still in good humor.  Either he cant accept the reality of crossing a giant---possibly giants, or the whole of his situation is getting to him.

_Pa would never believe it if he could see me now.  It's like I'm one of them damn fool adventurers he always warned me about._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 4, 2003)

"Ok everyone. Like I said. Let me get the giants attention. You all hide until someone can get into the cave." Lyrique will start to sing once the others are out of sight.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 4, 2003)

"But what you propose is far too threatening to the status quo.  Where would society be if all the nobles simply got up and left when their circumstance did not suit them?  Again, I am unfamiliar with your own circumstance so I will not judge you specifically.  Nevertheless, such thinking only leads to lawlessness.

"While I agree that there are times when the law must be circumvented for the greater good, as was surely your case, it stands to reason that ... "



> "Sildarin is coming back." Charlotte says. "I think he's got the others following him, but I can't tell..."




Travellios stops as soon as she speaks, manners dictating that one never speak over a Lady.  

"I see," he says resigned.  He takes her words as a subtle hint that she has grown weary of the conversation and cessates for the time being.  She is interesting, this Charlotte.  He absently wonders how well she would fit in back in his homeland.  

"My family will owe you a dinner, at the very least, perhaps a gifting as well, for springing forth from the trees and saving my life from the giant.  Until then, I give you my own humble thanks for your courage.  Sildarin and the others should free us momentarily I suppose and I believe my spell is soon to wear off, dropping us unceremoniously on the floor below.  Shall we depart then?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 4, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *"Ok everyone. Like I said. Let me get the giants attention. You all hide until someone can get into the cave." Lyrique will start to sing once the others are out of sight. *




"I will sneak in, anyone care to join me..." _Keith draws his blade..._


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 4, 2003)

"No worries, Rallyn."
Sildarin's voice is resolute, much like it was when the tackled the arbalest for those that were there.

"I'll go in, Travellios might need my help."

Has _vigor_ already worn out?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 4, 2003)

"Your not going alone, Sildarin," _Keith removes a vial of blue liquid from his jacket..._ "we work together," _Keith keeps the vial handy ready, to use when the action gets thick._

_Potion of Invisibility in off-hand, Masterwork Rapier in the other._


----------



## Calim (Jun 4, 2003)

"Then I will make sure Lyrique is ok then."  Paendaerig tests his bow and limbers himself and looks to Lyrique,"ready when you are."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 4, 2003)

"I'll stay out here.  Stealth is not my strong suit."  Mortimer takes his place alongside Paendaerig, loading his crossbow.  "Good luck everyone.  I think we're going to need it."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 5, 2003)

"Well then. It's decided." Lyrique says and steps out into the open. He sings the "Ballad of Fair Charlotte" A song he is making up on the fly. It's about a great Giant who captures a fairy princess and they fall in love.


Perform skill: 10+13=23 I hope he speaks common.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 5, 2003)

*Rallyn, Sildarin (with Doyle) Paenderig, Keith, Lyrique and Mortimer, accompanied by Boromin - coming back from the tower *

 Yes, _Vigor_ has expired.

Lyrique begins a rousing ballad, stepping out into the open as Sildarin and Keith begin to sneak up a little closer to the cave entrance.

As Rallyn is loading his crossbow, Boromin steps up brandishing his axe. "What'll ye have me do, laddie?"

...

The song brings an instant reaction, The bear's paw visible within the entrance withdraws, to be followed by the bear's owner. A large hulking beast of a bear, unnatural in it's size, rumbles out and takes a deep whiff of the arctic air, then points it's ponderous bulk toward the nearest person it scents...

 Initiative for everyone, Charlotte and Travellios, too, as we're in sync time and in direct communication via Doyle.

*Charlotte and Travellios - giants*

As already noted, Doyle can clearly communicate with Charlotte now. Travellios and Charlotte exit the _Rope Trick_ before the spell's duration ends. The room is now pitch dark and the stone is still in place, as far as can be seen.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 5, 2003)

_Initiative is 15+8=23 total, Move Silently check is 12+9=21 total for the check_

_Keith drinks the liquid, and slips the vial back in his jacket, his form fading from sight, as he turns invisible, and tries to make a path into the cave, though giving the bear a wide berth, and hoping that this endeavor does not become the death of them all.  He stays silent and keeps his blade drawn, ready for action._


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 5, 2003)

_I wonder if I could...  I mean, it's the same right?  There's a lot of air around that bear..._

Initiative 1 (1 roll + 0 mod)
I guess Rallyn's still debating.  

_*I don't think it will work Rallyn.  You could barely hold the orc.  That bear is much stronger.*

Maybe I'll be able to at least slow it down.  Who knows?  Maybe it's still groggy..._


----------



## Calim (Jun 5, 2003)

Paendaerig will ready an action to shoot the bear if it looks like it is going to attack one of the party members trying to mount the rescue.

init 12+3=15


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 5, 2003)

[OOC: Arg! I'm at work and don't have Lyr'as sheet. I have to wait till tonight.] Lyrique keeps singing but readies his staff of fire.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 5, 2003)

Initiative 11+4=15, Move Silently 3+4=7
Edit - recovered important statistics. AC 16, HP 20/21, PP 19/20

Sildarin sneaks into the cave, circling around the bear and giant.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 5, 2003)

*Init: 12 + 2 = 14; 4/13 HP's + 3 subdual*

Wearily and with much grumbling, Travellios lowers his broken form to the stone floor.  It is obvious he is troubled, even knowing the others are near.  If they should happen to slay the giant, he and Charlotte would have no means to escape this infernal cave.  Even all of them combined may be unable to budge it.  Leverage, perhaps?  But should the others fail, the giant may take his retribution on the pair of them in ways he did not care to imagine.

Setting his mind to a task, the handsome, blonde elf attempts to distract himself from the pain of the giant's blow and the numerous bruises he recieved upon entering his prison.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 5, 2003)

Initiative: 18 + 7 = 25

Mortimer aims his crossbow at the bear, ready to shoot the animal should it attack his friends or move in his direction.

To Hit (if needed): 1 + 7 = 8... Damage: 8


----------



## Zhure (Jun 6, 2003)

Still waiting for a few initiatives. Note: Only the bear is visible (it appears to be the same one seen near the giant's cave earlier); there is no giant obviously around.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 6, 2003)

*Charlotte: Initiative: 4, AC: 20, HP: 5/19, PP 8/11*

Initiative: 2+2=*4*



> _Travellios:_
> *"My family will owe you a dinner, at the very least, perhaps a gifting as well, for springing forth from the trees and saving my life from the giant. Until then, I give you my own humble thanks for your courage. ..."*




Charlotte shakes her head. "Your family doesn't owe me a thing, and you don't, either.  If you had been in my position, and I in yours, you would have done the same - or something similar, at least."

Charlotte pauses, concentrating. "I think that Sildarin has found the others... and that they're in the outside part of the cave.  With the bear."

_*Song of Fair Charlotte... think that's a subtle hint?*
Oh, shut up, Doyle... just tell me what you're seeing and hearing, and that's all I need from you right now.
*As you wish, though you're probably glad you couldn't hear what Lyrique was singing earlier...*
...tell me later.  Now isn't the time._

"They'll find us, eventually..." Charlotte adds. "Keith won't give up until he's searched every part of this cave for us."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 6, 2003)

Lyrique initiative roll 15+2+17


----------



## Zhure (Jun 7, 2003)

*Rallyn, Sildarin (with Doyle) Paenderig, Keith, Lyrique and Mortimer, accompanied by Boromin, with Charlotte and Travellios in the cave *


Initiatives:
Mortimer 25 (readied crossbow)
Keith 23 (snuck past the bear)
Lyrique 17 <- next in rotation, bardic song already going
Dire Bear 17
Sildarin 15 (preparing to sneak past)
Paenderig 15  (going to ready action)
Travellios 14 (trapped in the larder)
Charlote 4 (trapped in the larder)
Rallyn 1 (hesitating) 
Boromin 1 (waiting for instructions from Rallyn)


Keith attempts to sneak past the immense bear's form. It sniff's the air in his general direction, but doesn't seem to get a good sense of where Keith is at.

Lyrique's song definitely draws the bear's attention, and it appears as if it's going to attack him.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 7, 2003)

My init (14) and my stats (4/13 HP's + 3 subdual) are in the subject line of my last post.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 7, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *My init (14) and my stats (4/13 HP's + 3 subdual) are in the subject line of my last post. *




 Sorry, when I hit 'post reply' the title lines don't show, so I didn't see it. I amended the post.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 7, 2003)

Lyrique will wait to see what the bear does. It may be a "music soothes the savage beast" senario. Of course it may also be an "eat the elf for breakfast senario" we have to wait and see.
If the bear attacks Lyrique will cast Enthrall.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 7, 2003)

_Keith stays low once inside, and begins to search around, trying to see if there are any chambers blocked or otherwise, and will tap on the walls, unless he hears something coming.  He draws out his Wand of Cure Light Wounds, and holds it in his offhand.

*Charlotte better be alive... I can't beleive I actually let them go through with this with this ridiculous idea, when I find Travellios...*

Search check is 10+10=20, and any Listen checks will be 8+2=10._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 7, 2003)

_Can you see Keith?
*No, I can't... I don't know where he went.*
Maybe he managed to sneak by the bear?  He is with you, isn't he?
*I think I saw him earlier... he's somewhere.  He might've gotten past the bear, but I'm not sure.*
...you're being rather helpful.  That's unusual.
*...*_

"Come on, Keith, anybody," Charlotte says, "find us!"


----------



## Jarval (Jun 8, 2003)

Mortimer nervously keeps his crossbow trained on the bear.  He'll shoot if it tries to take a chunk out of Lyrique.

_Because one bolt is _really_ going to do more than just piss it off..._


----------



## Zhure (Jun 8, 2003)

*Rallyn, Sildarin (with Doyle) Paenderig, Keith, Lyrique and Mortimer, accompanied by Boromin, with Charlotte and Travellios in the cave *

Initiatives:
Keith 23 (snuck past the bear)
Lyrique 17 
Mortimer 17 (dropped due to readied attack 
Dire Bear 17
Sildarin 15 (sneaks past)
Paenderig 15 (going to ready action)< -up next
Travellios 14 (trapped in the larder)
Charlote 4 (trapped in the larder)
Rallyn 1 (hesitating) 
Boromin 1 (waiting for instructions from Rallyn) 

The bear begins to attack Lyrique, who steps back and casts _Enthrall_.  Roll 13+9 Will = 22, DC 15, success. The dire beast still has plenty of movement left, and charges forward, swiping at Lyrique...

But before it has a chance to hit him, Mortimer looses a crossbow bolt, which flies wildly away.

... the bear's bite rakes across Lyrique's chest, causing a huge rend to form in his skin  to hit: roll 8+18+2 for charge = AC 28, 2d8+5, 3+4+5 = 12 points of damage and it roars deafeningly in Lyrique's face.

Sildarin follows Keith into the cave, neatly side-stepping the bear, who seems to be fixated on Lyrique.

 Paenderig roll your hit, or change actions. 

edit- the bear is AC 15 right now, due to the charge.
Dire bears are dangerous


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 8, 2003)

Sildarin sneaks inside, going as fast as he can and still keep his steps silent. He leaves the walls alone and tries to locate the giant.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 9, 2003)

_Good shot sir..._  Mortimer thinks sourly to himself at his bolt goes wide.  _I'd better go and help the poor chap out._

Mortimer drops his crossbow and draws his rapier, moving towards the bear, and trying to get into a flanking position with Lyrique.

(To Hit: 17 + 5 = 22, Damage: 1 + 1 = 2 (+ Sneak Attack 4, if applicable))


----------



## Zhure (Jun 11, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *
> Paenderig roll your hit, or change actions.
> *


----------



## Calim (Jun 11, 2003)

(To Hit: 11 + 8 = ac 19,  Damage: 5 = 5 (+ Sneak Attack 10, if applicable)

Paendaerig releases and takes a quick look around to assess the situation.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 11, 2003)

*Rallyn, Sildarin (with Doyle) Paenderig, Keith, Lyrique and Mortimer, accompanied by Boromin, with Charlotte and Travellios in the cave *

Initiatives:
Keith 23 (snuck past the bear)
Lyrique 17 
Mortimer 17 (dropped due to readied attack 
Dire Bear 17 [down 5 hit point]
Sildarin 15 (sneaks past)
Paenderig 15 (going to ready action)
Travellios 14 (trapped in the larder)
Charlote 4 (trapped in the larder)
Rallyn 1 (hesitating) *<-- up next*
Boromin 1 (waiting for instructions from Rallyn) 

Paenderig looses an arrow at the beast, scoring it's hide.

Travellios and Charlotte are both within the larder, and can hear the sounds of combat a distance from outside the impromptu rock door covering the enclosure. Charlotte calls out loudly for Keith....


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 11, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Charlotte calls out loudly for Keith.... *




_Keith leans close to the wall, and replies in kind,_ "Charlotte?!  I am here... we are going to get you out..."

_Keith will then look around quickly before realizing he is invisible, and simply move to the other side of the rock, and tap on the side again, to let them know he is still there, but looks around for the giant, or giants._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 11, 2003)

Lyrique screams in pain as the claws dig deep into him. He casts Expeditious retreat on himself (on the defencive) and backs away from the Dire Bear. (He can only move a half move with out getting an AOO. Once the spell is cast he will have a move base of 60' more than enough to outdistance the bear. Hopefuly it will follow him.)

Lyriques Hits: 7/24 left.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 11, 2003)

Rallyn looks about worriedly, seemingly unable to come to a plan of action.  He seems oblivious to Boromin's confused look.  Eventually he nods his head and opts for his original plan.

_Oh cripes...  Please work, please work, please work...  $#@&!  I forgot, it can't be stretched to work on more than !!  Think quick..._

Rallyn manifests Grease under just the bear.  Reflex save (DC 15) or fall down.

The olfactory display of the sharp smell of the cold north wind around his target is almost lost in the wintery environment, but the ground beneath the bear begins to coat in a greasy shell of ectoplasmic ice.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 11, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Lyrique screams in pain as the claws dig deep into him. He casts Expeditious retreat on himself (on the defencive) and backs away from the Dire Bear. (He can only move a half move with out getting an AOO. Once the spell is cast he will have a move base of 60' more than enough to outdistance the bear. Hopefuly it will follow him.)
> 
> Lyriques Hits: 7/24 left. *




 Even casting defensively provokes an AoO when you move unless you do a trained only Tumble check. I just want to make sure you know that before you commit.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 11, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Even casting defensively provokes an AoO when you move unless you do a trained only Tumble check. I just want to make sure you know that before you commit. *



[OOC: Stay or go then He's dead with another strike and it gets 3 attacks per round. So cast and try to get out of there.]


----------



## Zhure (Jun 11, 2003)

*Rallyn, Sildarin (with Doyle) Paenderig, Keith, Lyrique and Mortimer, accompanied by Boromin, with Charlotte and Travellios in the cave *

Initiatives:
Keith 23 (at the boulder)
Mortimer 17 (moved up to give Argent time to rethink) 
Lyrique 17 <- up next
Dire Bear 17 [down 7 hit points], in grease effect
Sildarin 15 (sneaks past)
Paenderig 15 (going to ready action)
Travellios 14 (trapped in the larder)
Charlote 4 (trapped in the larder)
Rallyn 1 
Boromin 1 

Rallyn manifests a greasy film under the huge bear. It's paws skitter about for a purchase for a brief moment then it latches on firmly.  roll 13+9 = 22

Boromin, seeing Rallyn acting, rushes in, charging the beast, swinging his war axe over his head. Chopping down with all his might, Boromin manages to actually land a telling blow. Roll 12+2 charge + 1 BAB +2 Str = 17, for 1d10+3 = 7 points of damage

Keith hears Charlottes cries for help coming from behind an immense round boulder, wedged into the wall. No giants are in this immediate vicinity but everything about the passage is hewn to the scale of creatures ten feet tall.  The boulder appears as if the boulder was pushed in with main strength - something a hillgiant could probably do easily - no mechanism is evident for it.

Mortimer dashes in and valiantly prods the bear with his rapier, eliciting a yowl of protest.  6 points of damage to the bear.

This thing is very dangerous. I hope this isn't the Drellian equivalent of the Kobyashi Maru


----------



## Zhure (Jun 11, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> [OOC: Stay or go then He's dead with another strike and it gets 3 attacks per round. So cast and try to get out of there.] *



 Dire bears don't have reach. You can just double move away and not provoke.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 11, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *
> Dire bears don't have reach. You can just double move away and not provoke. *




Dire bears have 10' reach. My druid uses that wild shape a lot so im very aware of it's abilities, given that your sayint the bear can't get to me Lyr will double move his butt out of there and get out his whip blade.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 11, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dire bears have 10' reach. My druid uses that wild shape a lot so im very aware of it's abilities, given that your sayint the bear can't get to me Lyr will double move his butt out of there and get out his whip blade. *




 Not according to the SRD.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 11, 2003)

*Rallyn Paenderig, Lyrique and Mortimer, accompanied by Boromin, with Sildarin (with Doyle), Keith, Charlotte and Travellios in the cave *

Initiatives:
Keith 23 (at the boulder)
Mortimer 17 (moved up to give Argent time to rethink) 
Lyrique 17
Dire Bear 17 [down 7 hit points], in grease effect
Sildarin 15 (in the cave)
Paenderig 15 <- *Up next*
Travellios 14 (trapped in the larder)
Charlote 4 (trapped in the larder)
Rallyn 1 
Boromin 1 (down in negatives, 16 hits) 

Lyrique scampers away from the sliding bear, dashing as far as his legs will carry him. The bear attempts to pursue, but cannot travel nearly as far, with his legs smothered in the oily substance manifested by Rallyn. Instead of chasing the fleeing Lyrique, the bear turns on one of the flickering pests surrounding it.

It lashes out madly at both Boromin and Mortimer, who flank it.  The first claw lands on Boromin  roll 19 + 18 = 37 AC, damage 2d4+10; 2+4+10 = 16 who falls in a gout of blood. The second claw lashes out at Mortimer  roll 6 + 18 = AC 24, 2d4+10; 3+2+10=15 damage. It's gaping maw turns and tries to madly bite at Mortimer but misses.  roll 2 + 13 = AC 15.  The bear has moved five feet out of the grease effect and is relegated to half move speed.

Sildarin moves further down the hallway, past the stone blocking the larder, with the sounds of combat ringing down the hall like it's some sort of sound amplifier. Still no sign of a giant and the tunnel is getting dark enough even his elven sight is beginning to become useless.


----------



## Calim (Jun 11, 2003)

After Mortimer gets vicously mauled by the bear, Paendaerig reaches into his quiver and pulls out one of his special arrows.  He lines up his shot at Mortimer and fires. 

(To Hit: 13 + 8 = ac 21, Cure light wounds of 7 points)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 11, 2003)

Charlotte pauses for a moment, listening intently to the small knocking noise from the other side of the boulder.

"Someone is out there." Charlotte says to Travellios. "Somebody's found us."


----------



## Velenne (Jun 11, 2003)

"You're right, someone is most certainly out there.  I do hope they're not commiting to anything regrettable, like getting themselves killed.  That's hardly a rescue; it's suicidal heroics.  And how do they plan on moving this cursed boulder?  Can you communicate with them at all?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 11, 2003)

Charlotte shakes her head.

"No, I can't talk to them... and as for moving the boulder, I'm certain that they'll think of something."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 11, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Charlotte pauses for a moment, listening intently to the small knocking noise from the other side of the boulder.
> 
> "Someone is out there." Charlotte says to Travellios. "Somebody's found us." *




_Keith looks around, *This is crazy, I have a crazy plan though... but I think I need to find the giant, I can't move this on my own, and I can exploit my invisibility.*_


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 11, 2003)

_Note to self: dable in telepathic communication a bit more, I have no idea where Keith is and what he is up to.
*Why would you want to know what the snob is up to?*
Because I don't want to be anywhere near him.
*Good point.*
Lets just hope the giant isn't anywhere near._

Sildarin concentrates for a moment, bringing forth _my light_. He starts very slowly sneaking deeper into the cave, quite aware that the light must be giving him off. He moves slowly and readies to dismiss the effect if he sees the giant.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 11, 2003)

"Owww!  Gods, I'm not fighting this thing!"  Mortimer backs quickly away from the bear, keeping his blade at the ready.  If the creature decides to do something stupid that gives him an opening, he'll take it.

(Double move away from the bear, trying to avoid provoking any AoO, and ready to take any AoO that the bear might leave itself open to.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 12, 2003)

Lyriqye yells "Every one away from the bear. I'm gonna cook it." He will wait till the others have gotten out of the area of effect and use the staff to cast Fire ball.

Use Magic Device: 11+13= 24


----------



## Zhure (Jun 12, 2003)

*Rallyn Paenderig, Lyrique and Mortimer, accompanied by Boromin, with Sildarin (with Doyle), Keith, Charlotte and Travellios in the cave *

Initiatives:
Keith 23 (at the boulder)
Mortimer 17 (moved up to give Argent time to rethink) 
Lyrique 17
Dire Bear 17 [down 12 hit points], in grease effect
Sildarin 15 (in the cave)
Paenderig 15
Travellios 14 (trapped in the larder)
Charlote 4 (trapped in the larder)
Rallyn 1 <- up next
Boromin 1 (down in negatives, 16 hits) 

Paenderig launches a healing arrow at Mortimer.  Cured 7 points.

Travellios and Charlotte hear the light tapping of Keith outside the boulder.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 12, 2003)

Rallyn loads and fires his crossbow, taking a five foot step back.  _One of these days I'm going to have to learn how to move the air fast enough to strike with it..._

Attack Roll: 17 (14 roll +3 mod), Damage: 8 (8 roll), 6 bolts remaining.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 12, 2003)

The long, slender ears of Travellios catch the tapping from outside.

"Someone may have found us indeed."

Probably one of the briefest things the elf has ever said.  Normally one for much talk and little action, an idea strikes him.  He attempts to copy the tapping he hears.

"Perhaps he knows the tap-click language of the _Ya'ran Chek'li_!  Not that I do, but it would fascinating to learn.  You know, bug people?  Tall, like praying mantises?" He makes pincers with his slender hands and touches the ends of them together, "Quite fearsome in battle, I hear."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 12, 2003)

_Keith taps back, mimicing Travellios' tone, and waits for a reply._


----------



## Velenne (Jun 13, 2003)

Travellios replies, tap for tap.

"Well whomever or whatever it is seems to be of the somewhat intelligent sort."


----------



## Calim (Jun 13, 2003)

Paendaerig tries to hide again and fires off another shot at the bear.


Hide Check 21+12 rolled - 20 for acting as well = 13

Attack Roll: 15 (7 roll +8 mod), Damage: 5 (4 roll), 48 arrows remaining
if hide successful 11 damage sneak attack


----------



## Zhure (Jun 13, 2003)

*Rallyn Paenderig, Lyrique and Mortimer, accompanied by Boromin, with Sildarin (with Doyle), Keith, Charlotte and Travellios in the cave *

Initiatives:
Keith 23 (at the boulder)
Mortimer 17 (double move away) 
Lyrique 17 < - up next
Dire Bear 17 [down 20 hit points], in grease effect
Sildarin 15 (in the cave)
Paenderig 15
Travellios 14 (trapped in the larder)
Charlote 4 (trapped in the larder)
Rallyn 1
Boromin 1 (down in negatives, 16 hits) 

Rallyn steps back, loads his crossbow and looses another bolt, the bolt sticking out of the bear's hide like spines on a porcupine.

Keith continues tapping at the boulder, getting a response from Travellios.

Mortimer scampers back from the raking claws of the bear, moving well beyond it's reach.

 Argent, roll 6d6, then the bear is up next.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 13, 2003)

Fire ball damage: 6+5+3+1+4+4= 23


----------



## Zhure (Jun 14, 2003)

*Rallyn Paenderig, Lyrique and Mortimer, accompanied by Boromin, with Sildarin (with Doyle), Keith, Charlotte and Travellios in the cave *

Initiatives:
Keith 23 (at the boulder)
Mortimer 17 (double move away) 
Lyrique 17 < - up next
Dire Bear 17 [down 58 hit points], out of grease effect
Paenderig 15
*Sildarin 15 (in the cave) <- up next*
Travellios 14 (trapped in the larder)
Charlote 4 (trapped in the larder)
Rallyn 1
Boromin 1 (down in negatives, 16 hits) [/b]

Lyrique launches a fire pellet from the staff Sildarin acquired from the orc shaman aboard the longboat. The bear slips in the grease, as the pellet explodes directly in front of its face.  roll 3+9 reflex = 12, DC 14, takes 23 points of damage. Some of the flames jet into the cave mouth, lighting it brilliantly, but Keith and Sildarin are far enough in to avoid any of the heated blast; Charlotte and Travellios are protected both by the distance and the huge rock in front of them.

As Rallyn is the closest of those injuring it, the bear roars out a mighty scream of anger and charges forward, chomping down with it's immense fangs.  roll 19 + a lot + 2 for charge (my dice hate you), hit; damage = 2d8+5 = 6+8+5= 19 for Rallyn.The bear's AC is again 15 for charging. Reflex save = 9 roll +9 reflex = 18 vs grease effect. The bear has moved out of the grease.

The bright flash of light makes it easy for Sildarin's elven eyes to pick out a large cavern, some fifty feet across down the "hall" from the larder holding Travellios and Charlotte. While he only has a momentary glimpse, it appears to be plushly laden with furred rugs, draped over a stone bench, making a sort of rude couch. No one is visible within the room itself as the brief light of the fireball fades. From the smell, it's apparent the bear lives here as well as the giant.

Paenderig uses the distraction of the bear's obsession with Rallyn, and the flare of the fire-wand, to duck behind a rock, snapping off a shot when the bear isn't looking.  Bear takes 15, but further ranged sneak attacks, since it knows you're there now, will impose a penalty to bluff and a standard action.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 14, 2003)

Sildarin calls out, not yelling but in a normal speaking voice.
"Keith?... The giant isn't here... I'll help the others."
Sildarin runs towards the cave's mouth, drawings his ferroplasmic bow as he does.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 14, 2003)

*Damn it... how are we going to open this thing?*_ Keith thinks and follows Sildarin's voice outside, and looks for the bear, and seeing the bear he will rush towards it. Using his awesome tumbling skills towards the end of the charge he will use his abilities to flip and vault onto the back of the beast, and stab his rapier into its back, trying to strike at its vitals!_

_[color=light blue]Tumble Check is 5+13=18 total, Jump if needed is a total check of 13+10=23.  His attack roll for a charge is a roll of 12+8=20, +2 for the Charge and +2 for being invisible, for a total strike roll of 24, current AC is 16.  Damage if successful is a roll of 5+1=6, plus Sneak Attack roll of 5, is an 11._[/color]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 14, 2003)

Lyrique will cast Summon monster II and call up 1d3+1=4 Celestial Hawks to attack the bear. These will appear on his next round.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 14, 2003)

Mortimer moves back into the fight with the bear, making sure he's in a flanking position with one of his companions.  He stabs with his rapier, hoping to hit something vital.

"Come on lads, let's finish the damned creature!"

(To Hit: 11 + 5 = 16, Damage: 2 + 1 = 3, Sneak Attack: 4)


----------



## Calim (Jun 15, 2003)

Paendaerig will try and  hit the bear again.

Bluff = (9 rolled + 5) = 14

Attack = (14 rolled + 8) = 22 AC

Damage = (4 + 7 sneak attack if bluff worked)


----------



## Zhure (Jun 16, 2003)

*Rallyn Paenderig, Lyrique and Mortimer, accompanied by Boromin, with Sildarin (with Doyle), Keith, Charlotte and Travellios in the cave *

Initiatives:
Keith 23 (atop the bear)
Mortimer 17 (adjacent to the bear) 
Lyrique 17 (casting a summon monster spell)
Dire Bear 17 [down 80 hit points], AC 17
Paenderig 15
Sildarin 15 (at the cave entrance, bow out) *<- up next*
Travellios 14 (trapped in the larder)
Charlote 4 (trapped in the larder)
Rallyn 1
Boromin 1 (down in negatives, 17 hits) 

Sildarin races outside, skirting the edge of the obvious grease effect, drawing his bow and knocking an arrow.  full move, ready at the cave mouth next round.

Travellios and Charlotte can no longer hear Keith outside as he ghosts away, but they can hear the roar of combat and the constant wounded growling of the bear outside.

Rallyn's next crossbow quarrel thunks meatily into the bear's flesh, only the fletching sticking out. It turns and snaps at the shaft briefly then glares menacingly at Rallyn, obviously intent on stopping the small gnome.

Having leapt over the grease effect, Keith fades into view atop the bear, with his rapier shoved into the beast's back.

Taking advantage of Keith's appearance, Mortimer's follows suit, using his rapier to slash along the flank of the bear. 

Lyrique begins chanting a spell....

The bear lunges forward at Rallyn, snapping with his jaws.  Roll 7+13 = AC 20, hit, 2d8+5 = 7+1+5= 13 points damage to Rallyn. 

Paendaerig looses another arrow, it's fletching sticking out next to the bolt Rallyn's crossbow left behind in the monster's hide.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 16, 2003)

When the Celestial Hawks begin thier attacks Lyrique will cast Cure light wounds on himself.
Cure 1d8+1=3pts. bringing him to 10/24


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 16, 2003)

_Keith stays focused, despite the  precariousness of his situation, nd stabs the beast once more, with his rapier, right into the vitals!

Strike is a 7+8=15, Flank if applicable raises that to a 17.  Damage is 5+1=6, plus 6 points of sneak attack damage, for a total of 12._


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 16, 2003)

"AAaagh!"  Rallyn screams as his chest and stomach are ripped open and blood gushes onto the snow.  _Great Mother...  I may be joining you sooner than I thought..._

Rallyn withdraws defensively, clutching his clothes to his wounds.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 16, 2003)

Sildarin draws back the arrow, aiming and then releasing it at the roaring animal. As he lets the arrow fly, his body becomes visible.

Attack: 3 (roll) + 8 + 2 (invisible) - 4 (firing into melee) = 9, Damage: 3 (roll) + 2 = 5


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 17, 2003)

"It sounds like it's quite a fight out there..." Charlotte observes quietly, resting against the boulder.

"Hmm... maybe we should try to push it out of the way?" She asks, standing up straight. "If we can move the boulder at least a little, maybe get a crack open on either side, we could use something as a lever and open it up the rest of the way, and help the others."

Charlotte tries to move the boulder, in any direction that it will move.


----------



## Calim (Jun 17, 2003)

Paendaerig more intent on getting the bears attention then anything else he fires and moves away from the bear.

Roll 5 + 8 = 13 
Damage = 6


----------



## Velenne (Jun 17, 2003)

"Any deed in the name of hope is ne'er in vain," Travellios quotes, though in truth he knew the task would ultimately prove futile.  He steps forward, hoping to give Charlotte some hope and puts his best shoulder into the unyeilding stone.

"Should we *ugh* manage to succeed *grf* I'm afraid that my *hungh* staff would make for a very poor lever."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 17, 2003)

Mortimer stabs again at the bear, calling out to Rallyn.  "Get back!"  He then starts to doubt the wisdom of this advice, now being the only one facing the bear on the ground...

(To Hit: 18 + 5 (+ 2 flanking?) = 23 (25?), Crit confirmation: 3 + 5 (+ 2?) = 8 (10?), Damage: 3 + 1 = 4, Sneak Attack Damage: 2)


----------



## Zhure (Jun 17, 2003)

*Rallyn Paenderig, Lyrique and Mortimer, accompanied by Boromin, with Sildarin (with Doyle), Keith, Charlotte and Travellios in the cave *


Initiatives:
Keith 23 (atop the bear)
Mortimer 17 (adjacent to the bear) 
Lyrique 17 (casting a summon monster spell)
Dire Bear 17 [down 98 hit points], AC 17
Paenderig 15
Sildarin 15 (at the cave entrance, bow out) 
Travellios 14 (trapped in the larder)
Charlote 4 (trapped in the larder)
Rallyn 1
Boromin 1 (down in negatives, 18 hits) 

Sildarin becomes visible, loosing an arrow into the bear, missing by only a whisker.  As the bear is 5x10, you can avoid the -4 precision penalty, and being invisible, it loses it's +1 Dex to AC, meaning Sildarin hit an AC of 14

 STR check from Travellios and Charlotte, I'll take the highest roll and assume the other one is using Aid Another for a +2 if the str+roll is over 10.

Rallyn stumbles back, weaving desperately away from the mauling bear.

Keith continues stabbing into the bear, as does Mortimer, but it seems as if their weapons, designed to wear down an armored foe, are only pinpricks to the massive ursinoid.

 Lyrique make attacks for the 5 Celestial Hawks. Lyrique heals 3 points from his CLW


----------



## Velenne (Jun 17, 2003)

EDIT: Double postage...


----------



## Velenne (Jun 17, 2003)

STR check: 20 (w00t!) +0 (doh!) = 20 (rawr!).  

Judging the size of the rock from his tiny _Light_ source, its specific location, and a detailed understanding of physics, Travellios directs Charlotte and himself to the point which seems to afford the greatest opportunity for success.  Gathering their legs under them, pressing shoulders against the immense stone, he gives it the old Academy-try...


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 17, 2003)

Sildarin draws another arrow, this time the magical one he got as a gift earlier. He takes aim and shoots it at Boromin.

Attack: 16 (roll) + 8 = 24, Casts _cure light wounds_: 8 (roll) + 1 = 9 healed


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 17, 2003)

Str check: 6 + 0 = *6*

_Come on...!  Move!_

Charlotte does as Travellios directs, pushing her small weight against the stone as best as she can.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 18, 2003)

As Lyrique sings them into existance the 4 celestial hawks attack as one. 

Hawk 1 attack:9+5= 14, Dmg: 2 
Hawk 2 Attack: 1+5=6, won't bother to roll dmg 
Hawk 3 attack: 16+5=21, Dmg 1 
Hawk 4 Attack: 16+5=21, Dmg: 1 

OOC: 3&4 are twins!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 18, 2003)

They have got to fix this problem with the boards!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 18, 2003)

Ignore me.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 18, 2003)

Good Goddess! a quadruple post!


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 18, 2003)

_Critical Hit, weehah! Rolled a 20+10=30, rolled a 10+10=20 to confirm, damage is 6+2=8, plus sneak attack of 6 for a total of 14!

Keith rears his blade back, bloody from its first strike, and slides the thing blade through its shoulder into its upper lungs, piercing, it causing the beast to roar, still trying to stay calm, and not get thrown from the beast.

Balance check is 19+13=32_


----------



## Calim (Jun 18, 2003)

Paendaerig lets loose another shot.

Rolled 13 + 8 = AC 21

Damage = 2


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 18, 2003)

Lyrique will cast Expeditious Retreat on himself and next action will be to use flaming hands on the bear from the staff (UMD: 14+13=27)  damage is unknown.. no books at work. can some one else roll please?


----------



## Zhure (Jun 18, 2003)

Two of the celestial hawks swoop down, inflicting enough damage to critically wound the bear. It turns to run back to the safety of the cave, and Keith lays in the final blow.

Boromin, receiving the arrow of healing's effect from Sildarin, opens his eyes weakly.

* * * 

Meanwhile, back in the larder of the hill giant, Travellios and Charlotte strain against the immovable rock, and with superhuman exertion, they two manage to shift it ever so slightly to one side, leaving just enough room to shimmy through.

New thread: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53879


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 26, 2003)

OOC:  Drilling functionality engaged.  Target acquired.



			
				Argent said:
			
		

> *"Heres the wand Travellios. Keep it safe. I have the staff of Fire." Lyrique's eyes light up as he says that last part. *




See!  22 charges left!  Blow up orcs!



Oops.  Wrong thread.  Hang on...


----------

